# january 2012 mums to be!!!!



## trixie79

:wave: hiya ladies....if your like me and you have just found out your pregnant and probably still in shock!!!!! come share your pregnancy journey with me!!!:baby:

im 31, lost triplet girls in dec 2010 @23 weeks and only ttc for a few months, mind you we didnt try too hard!.....we only dtd once over ovulation and obviously caught the egg!:happydance::happydance::wohoo:

still find it hard to believe, im very nervous that there could be more than one in here!!!!

my best friend this month was the CBFM....2nd month of using it...

i hope this beanie sticks!
xxx


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry you lost your triplets :hugs:
But congrats at being pregnant again. We were the same, we dtd once, the day before ov and bang I'm preggers again after two recent losses.


----------



## nicb26

Hi, welcome and congratulations! I'm also due in Jan. Fx for sticky beans xx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi trixie! I'm due 14th January or somewhere around there :D

I was considering getting a CBFM if we didn't conceive soon, luckily we did and I didn't have to get one so saved some money there :haha:

Sorry to hear about the loss of your triplets :hugs:

Congrats on your pregnancy! There are lots of other Jan mums-to-be at this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/599646-january-snowangels-due-date-list-2012-a.html Feel free to come say hello!


----------



## New.2.this

Sorry about your loss :hugs: but also congrats :D


----------



## trixie79

hi embo78, so sorry for your losses, i hope this on sticks for you...

do you have many symptoms??
i seem to have very little this time round, i hope thats not a bad sign!
i also seem to worry about going to the loo in case i see blood....isnt that ridiculous!!!!


----------



## trixie79

Elhaym said:


> Hi trixie! I'm due 14th January or somewhere around there :D
> 
> I was considering getting a CBFM if we didn't conceive soon, luckily we did and I didn't have to get one so saved some money there :haha:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the loss of your triplets :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy! There are lots of other Jan mums-to-be at this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/599646-january-snowangels-due-date-list-2012-a.html Feel free to come say hello!

hi elhaym, i think im due around the 26th....not sure yet.
ill check out that thread too.....the CBFM was a godsend. think im still in shock!!!!!!!!


----------



## vicky125

hey not exactly confirmed yet but hoping to find out tomorrow. if i am due date would be 31st jan according to ff. :D so id just make it :D


----------



## trixie79

congrats vicky....how you feeling??


----------



## vicky125

yeah good... also i meant doing a frer tomorrow to see.. not that i got my bfp and docs confirming just incase u misunderstand. (dont want people to believe i am if im not) but im 1 - 3 days late depending on how long my lp is actually supposed to be.. but i have a really good feeling i will get my :bfp: soon enough.. fingers crossed


----------



## trixie79

well i have my FX for you hun.....intuition never fails!!!!! let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## vicky125

thanks.. i will..


----------



## bellaxgee

trix, i found you!

hi ladies! edd january 24th :)


----------



## bellaxgee

trixie, did you get your betas back yet?


----------



## trixie79

bella whoooo-hooooooooooo!!!

i dont even know wat betas are???... i got my bloods done, but they dont tell you over here unless there is a prob....i guess i could ask on monday when i get the results back.....is that just the hcg levels????

did you get yours??? how you feeling??? still in shock???


----------



## kileyjo9

id love to join you ladies:) just got my bfp last saturday and i am 5+2 today after losing a girl in march at 16 weeks. So excited to be here if you will have me:) due january 20th!


----------



## trixie79

kileyjo9 said:


> id love to join you ladies:) just got my bfp last saturday and i am 5+2 today after losing a girl in march at 16 weeks. So excited to be here if you will have me:) due january 20th!

hi kileyjo9, your very welcome.... im so sorry for your loss and congrats on your new bean......iv been there !!!:hugs:

this is great cause we can all compare symptoms, even though i have absolutely none!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Embo78

trixie79 said:


> hi embo78, so sorry for your losses, i hope this on sticks for you...
> 
> do you have many symptoms??
> i seem to have very little this time round, i hope thats not a bad sign!
> i also seem to worry about going to the loo in case i see blood....isnt that ridiculous!!!!

That's not ridiculous it's totally normal IMO!!! I look for blood each time I go to the loo. With my first mmc I spotted for ages but with my second I didn't spot one bit so nothing comforts me!!

My symptoms come and go but my main one is tiredness and sore nipples (tmi!!) I have nausea some days and I'm constantly needing to pee!!

I have a scan on Friday so I'll know more about whether this is my forever baby. Fxed it is :/


----------



## xxsteffyxx

I am January/February... due Jan 30th 

This is mine and Chris's first, we are so excited! Not finding out the sex we are both 22

xx


----------



## trixie79

hi steffy...i dont think we will fin d out this time either....we didnt know last time and it was a lovely surprise to have given birth to 3 girls!!

as i said im not having to many symptoms yet.....only im eating my oh out of house and home! and v.v.v.tired........last time i had terrible cramps, but i guess im already streched down there, cause i havent got my figure back yet....and not likely to for the next 9 months!!!


----------



## trixie79

Embo78 said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> hi embo78, so sorry for your losses, i hope this on sticks for you...
> 
> do you have many symptoms??
> i seem to have very little this time round, i hope thats not a bad sign!
> i also seem to worry about going to the loo in case i see blood....isnt that ridiculous!!!!
> 
> That's not ridiculous it's totally normal IMO!!! I look for blood each time I go to the loo. With my first mmc I spotted for ages but with my second I didn't spot one bit so nothing comforts me!!
> 
> My symptoms come and go but my main one is tiredness and sore nipples (tmi!!) I have nausea some days and I'm constantly needing to pee!!
> 
> I have a scan on Friday so I'll know more about whether this is my forever baby. Fxed it is :/Click to expand...


FX for you, i have a scan on friday too at the early preg clinic, so i know ill only get to see a sac.....im dying to know how many is in here, but prob wont know till 7 weeks. the docs are being good with me though casue of wat happened, so hopefully ill get to take this bubba home!


----------



## windle05

hi all, i found out tuesday and believe to be 5+3 with my 1st edd 19th jan

i dont really feel any different at the moment, sore nipples, back and stomache cramps and tiredness at the mo oh and raty as hell or crying lol but then being my 1st i dont no what to expect

have you told many people yet? my husband and mum no but we havent told anyone else yet although we are all biting our tongues to shout it out to the world lol.

can someone help me to get a ticker on my messages please? I cant work out how to do it.

thanks all and h&h 9 months, looking forward to sharing my journey with you all :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

trixie79 said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> hi embo78, so sorry for your losses, i hope this on sticks for you...
> 
> do you have many symptoms??
> i seem to have very little this time round, i hope thats not a bad sign!
> i also seem to worry about going to the loo in case i see blood....isnt that ridiculous!!!!
> 
> That's not ridiculous it's totally normal IMO!!! I look for blood each time I go to the loo. With my first mmc I spotted for ages but with my second I didn't spot one bit so nothing comforts me!!
> My symptoms come and go but my main one is tiredness and sore nipples (tmi!!) I have nausea some days and I'm constantly needing to pee!!
> 
> I have a scan on Friday so I'll know more about whether this is my forever baby. Fxed it is :/[/QUOTE
> 
> FX for you, i have a scan on friday too at the early preg clinic, so i know ill only get to see a sac.....im dying to know how many is in here, but prob wont know till 7 weeks. the docs are being good with me though casue of wat happened, so hopefully ill get to take this bubba home!Click to expand...
> 
> So we're scan buddies!!
> 
> Have you got any symptoms? Why do you think there may be more than 1? Or you on chlomid? Sorry for being nosey :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## Lady_Bee

Hellooooo!

If all goes well I am due on January the 27th, 2012 :)

lol I've told family and some of my friends already, because I was SO freaked out when I thought I might be pregnant and the husband is not around to support me at the moment because he's in the middle of the desert training. I had to tell someone! Ah well hopefully everything will go smoothly! :D


----------



## trixie79

windle05 said:


> hi all, i found out tuesday and believe to be 5+3 with my 1st edd 19th jan
> 
> i dont really feel any different at the moment, sore nipples, back and stomache cramps and tiredness at the mo oh and raty as hell or crying lol but then being my 1st i dont no what to expect
> 
> have you told many people yet? my husband and mum no but we havent told anyone else yet although we are all biting our tongues to shout it out to the world lol.
> 
> can someone help me to get a ticker on my messages please? I cant work out how to do it.
> 
> thanks all and h&h 9 months, looking forward to sharing my journey with you all :hugs:

hi windle05 congrats.....i just went on to babygaga.com i think and made up my ticker then copied and pasted onto my signature edit....im crap at explaining things so maybe someone else can explain better!!!!!


----------



## trixie79

Embo78 said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> hi embo78, so sorry for your losses, i hope this on sticks for you...
> 
> do you have many symptoms??
> i seem to have very little this time round, i hope thats not a bad sign!
> i also seem to worry about going to the loo in case i see blood....isnt that ridiculous!!!!
> 
> That's not ridiculous it's totally normal IMO!!! I look for blood each time I go to the loo. With my first mmc I spotted for ages but with my second I didn't spot one bit so nothing comforts me!!
> My symptoms come and go but my main one is tiredness and sore nipples (tmi!!) I have nausea some days and I'm constantly needing to pee!!
> 
> I have a scan on Friday so I'll know more about whether this is my forever baby. Fxed it is :/[/QUOTE
> 
> FX for you, i have a scan on friday too at the early preg clinic, so i know ill only get to see a sac.....im dying to know how many is in here, but prob wont know till 7 weeks. the docs are being good with me though casue of wat happened, so hopefully ill get to take this bubba home!Click to expand...
> 
> So we're scan buddies!!
> 
> Have you got any symptoms? Why do you think there may be more than 1? Or you on chlomid? Sorry for being nosey :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i had triplets naturally......so knowing my luck!!!! but ill keep you all posted!!!Click to expand...


----------



## trixie79

Lady_Bee said:


> Hellooooo!
> 
> If all goes well I am due on January the 27th, 2012 :)
> 
> lol I've told family and some of my friends already, because I was SO freaked out when I thought I might be pregnant and the husband is not around to support me at the moment because he's in the middle of the desert training. I had to tell someone! Ah well hopefully everything will go smoothly! :D

hi ladybee...congrats!:hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hi all.....congrats on your BFP...
i am due jan 5th......and this is my 3rd pregnancy ( other 2 didnt know until I mc......with all the symptom spotting i don;t know how that happned....lol)
We've been TTc for just under 3 years and had 1 appointment with fertility specialist but didn't make it back for treatment as we took a break for our elopment and honeymoon.
I told OH if this cycle doesnt work w are going back because i m getting so tired of seeing negative tests!!!!!!!

So here I am FINIALLY!!!!!!
I wasn't going to join any bump buddy group until i get my scan...but after hearing my blood tests turned out good...i am now getting excited!!!
So here's hoping we're all in this for the long haul!!!!!!!


----------



## trixie79

FX chillbilly....welcome....and congrats!! x


----------



## CHILLbilly

I figure 3rd time lucky as it seems i only get pregnant every 3 years....
We haven't told family yet......and I will wait maybe 2 more weeks after my scan. 
I have read some interesting ways ppl have told family.....
My fav is a fake vsa/mastercard advert......

picture saying cost of various things ie...photographer...clothes...ect then 
Knowing there is really 3 ppl in pic.....priceless....

i may do that as Oh and I are having family wedding in Oct and will do an engagement pic for them....
or i'll just end up calling them crying saying guess what..hahaha
( they live a 4 hr drive away)


----------



## tannilisa

Hi, I'm joining in here, congrats on all your BFP's!! My EDD is Jan. 24, I found out at 8 dpo and my first appointment isn't until June 7th. This is baby #2!


----------



## trixie79

chillbilly that sounds like a great way to tell them.........

welcome tannilisa congrats xxx


----------



## MammyEvans20

Sorry about your loss and congratulations as well :) hope all goes well :)

Well im waiting to find out for sure on the 31st may :/ :) :shrug:
Im either in my 8th week or 13th so im either the 5 january or 2nd december

Im really nervous about it lol my first appointment, but cannot wait to hopefully see my baby :) :hugs:


----------



## can'twait

Congrats everybody and so sorry to hear about your losses, Trixie. Great to hear you're pregnant again. I'm due with number 2 on 12th Jan - fingers crossed of course xx


----------



## spencerspiece

hi ladies :wave:

Im Sallie and im 32 and pregnant with my third, due 22nd of January 2012

i have been spending every minute on this forum and i find it so so helpful 

i want to wish us all a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## abby198

Hello Everyone
I found out yesterday i am 4 weeks pregnant, still in shock due January 2012
Congrats everyone else
Its my first so exciting and scary xxx


----------



## trixie79

this thread is moving too fast for me!!!!!! welcome girls....i hope we can all share our experiences and FX we all have healthy babies.
its still early days for me but im hopin that this is it!!!!

i hope the next 9 months are very uneventful!!!! and at least now that we are all in the same boat we can get through it together.....

im chilling watchin tv all day!am absolutely shattered lol!


----------



## abby198

Im doing the same sat watching tv shattered!! haha

Already had a nap today =)

Good luck everyone, cant wait to share all my news with you all xx


----------



## mummy2be2012

Hi ladies, im due about 25th Jan with mine and my husbands first baby so excited!!


----------



## debralouise

Hi ladies, 

I did post earlier today but thought i'd join your group too!

I'm due 16th jan (ish) this is baby number 2 after 6 months ttc

xx xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone-
I am 36 pg with #1. 7+1 today and due Jan 7th (but doc says Jan 8th). Thanks trixie for starting this thread! Congrats to all of you. I am laughing at everyone checking for blood. I did that too in the beginning and now I HAVE blood everytime I go to bathroom!!! Mostly brown, sometimes red, and it is putting me in a panic!!! So far baby is growing normally and heart is beating so I am trying to not worry. I have already had 4 vaginal ultrasounds lol. Luckily I have a great doctor who will fit me in anytime I worry something is wrong. I have my next scan on tuesday at 7+3 so I am crossing my fingers that all is still ok! Anyone else have a scan next week? When did you say yours is Trixie? And how far will you be?? :)


----------



## trixie79

StranjeGirl said:


> Hi Everyone-
> I am 36 pg with #1. 7+1 today and due Jan 7th (but doc says Jan 8th). Thanks trixie for starting this thread! Congrats to all of you. I am laughing at everyone checking for blood. I did that too in the beginning and now I HAVE blood everytime I go to bathroom!!! Mostly brown, sometimes red, and it is putting me in a panic!!! So far baby is growing normally and heart is beating so I am trying to not worry. I have already had 4 vaginal ultrasounds lol. Luckily I have a great doctor who will fit me in anytime I worry something is wrong. I have my next scan on tuesday at 7+3 so I am crossing my fingers that all is still ok! Anyone else have a scan next week? When did you say yours is Trixie? And how far will you be?? :)

hi hun, im having a scan next friday...ill only be 5+2 i think.....so ill just see the sac hopefully. my doc is ringing me tomorrow, so ill get him to book me in with my consultant @ 7 weeks to see how many are in here! FX its only one.....mind you im not normal!so dont be surprised if i tell you its triplets again!
1 in 64 million apparently!!

i hope your spotting subsides.....it can be very normal in pregnancy and you may have it throughout, but as long as you have normal scans try not to worry!:hugs:


----------



## sept10

We found out yesterday...this is our first BFP!

i'm 29 and we got married last september so been TTC for 8months!!

Very excited but very nervous...doesn't feel real!! Can't believe we will have to wait till 12 weeks for scan...tempted to get an earlier one done privately....

going to florida in 2 weeks for a 2 week holiday...not the best timing but fx'd it will be ok

congrats to everyone xxx


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations! I'm due January 16th, with my 2nd. Hoping for an over-due baby this time around.


----------



## Locksley27

Hi 25 pregnant with number 4 wasnt actully trying and was kinda shocked since we only DTD 1 time 4 days before ovulation. Our LO is due Jan 17


----------



## Nikki B

HI everyone, I'm 28 pregnant with my first after 3 yrs of ttc. Due Jan 2nd. Have my first scan next thurs I'm so nervous! Hoping I'll feel better once I get to see the heartbeat!:thumbup:


----------



## Caiti

Hey everyone, I'm 21 and pregnant with my first, due 24th jan and i can't wait :) xx


----------



## TallLeslie

Hello ladies! I'm Leslie, and I just found out I am pregnant with my first. I am single with an awesome boyfriend, but spent 5 years of my previous marriage TTC. Tons of procedures, tons of $$, and one pregnancy that ended in m/c at 9 weeks. 
This is a miracle pregnancy, and I'm anxious and excited all at the same time. I'm thrilled to be able to "meet" other mommas-to-be due around the same time.

I'm due on Jan. 14th, 2012, and wish everyone a healthy baby at the end of this journey. 
L


----------



## TiredNurse27

Hi girls.

I'm expecting my 2nd after a 9 year gap (mmc 7yrs ago though). Having a bit of mixed emotions as it was unplanned and I felt like I was halfway to childless bliss (no offence) :growlmad:. 

But I'm just starting to get excited and fingers crossed this pregnancy will be successful.

Still I hope things are a little easier this time!

Jo


----------



## trixie79

welcome ladies.....have many of you got any symptoms this early??


----------



## Kerrie-x

I am due in January too, going off my LMP, i will be due around the 24th x


----------



## ashlee23

how exciting to see other ladies due similar time and trixie 79 i think im also due around the 26th jan! hope everything goes well for you this time x


----------



## trixie79

bellaxgee said:


> trixie, did you get your betas back yet?

hey bella im just off the phone with the doc, he said that hcg serum checks arent normally done but mine wer and he said they wer 233??.....is that normal??? is it the same thing??


----------



## Coco14

Hello :) I'm due Jan 24th too!

Trixie, I am exactly the same, checking every time I go toilet! It seems mc are so much more common than I thought and I'm really quite worried. All seems well though. Sore bbs & little crampy twinges since 8DPO and now tired and hungry!


----------



## bellaxgee

this thread has really taken off since i have been on!

i have another blood test today to make sure my levels doubled over the weekend, but i took another test and the line is definitely darker (i know i shouldnt go by that) but that makes me happy! i am going to call in a little bit to see if they will tell me my HCG and progesterone numbers.

the cramps i was having completely stopped - now just sooo tired and my boobs are really sore.

on a bad note - i think i may have fractured my foot this weekend, so that pain has taken away my happiness a little bit :sad1: i go to the doctor this afternoon so i will know for sure. so scared taking the tylenol, but i have to.


----------



## Eleanor80

Hi everyone and congrats!

This is my first post and haven't sorted my profile properly!

I'm on holiday at the mo and found out while we were away! I think by my lmp I'm due on 22nd Jan. 

Still can't really believe it's true so looking forward to getting back home where I can get confirmation. 

Eleanor x


----------



## Inoue

Im due between Jan 18th-24th :happydance:

Im 5 weeks atm, feel sick and got the brown discharge thing. Other than that ill be waiting for the 12 week scan ~ god how i wish they did an 7-8 week one on the NHS! :haha:


----------



## trixie79

hi coco...im sooo tired and hungry but nothing else at the minute...
inoue im getting a scan at the early preg clinic on the nhs cause of my history, but if you tell them you are spotting im sure they would book you in to get tested...


anyone know if 233 is normal for 13dpo???


----------



## Inoue

^^ I rang up NHS helpline and spoke to nurses from my GP practice and they said that brown discharge is normal in the early stages (we also DTD the day before so that probably didnt help) lol. But they said aslong as there's no pain and it doesnt go into a heavy red clotty flow then all is ok. I spoke to another nurse this morning and she gave me the same info. I guess i shouldnt trust to much into the health system but i feel fine in myself, no cramping but have got an odd feeling in my upper abdomin (kinda under diaphram) it feels like my organs are moving?! either that or ive done 100 abdominal crunches in my sleep! :haha:

Thanks for your concern trixie ~ im quite a chilled out person and what will happen will happen (doc's wont give me an early scan anyway, all-ready asked) but ms kicked in this morning and brown stuff has stopped for now so just kicking back with a cuppa. I have my 1st doc appt on 6th June for bloods and then at least i will allocated to a midwife. 

All the best to everyone! What an exciting time for us! :happydance:


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies :hugs:

I have just found out this weekend that I am pregnant and due on the 22nd January. We lost our 1st last August so we are over the moon that so far this one has stuck.

Conratulations to you all :hugs:

Emma x


----------



## ashley_gee89

*Hi girls, I'm due around 28th Jan, good to see so many due around the same time! FX for sticky beanies!*


----------



## bellaxgee

trixie, i think that is actually higher than average for 13dpo!


----------



## trixie79

bellaxgee said:


> trixie, i think that is actually higher than average for 13dpo!

oh crap really?????? wat was yours????? slightly freaking out that there is a couple in here!


----------



## Ginaerhol

hey congrats im due dec/jan not sure exactly when till i get my dating scan so exciting :D xxx


----------



## bellaxgee

i havent gotten them back yet .. for some reason i am not expecting them to be high bc my tests have only started getting darker. i guess i just dont want to be disappointed. sooo nervous.


----------



## kileyjo9

trixie, i dont know if you are talking about HCG or not, but mine was 179 at 4+2 and 498 at 4+4 so if you had yours at 13 dpo that would have put you at 3+6 right?? or maybe i dont know what im talking about....hehe. If that is the case then yeah i would say it was high:)

Kiley


----------



## HollyRN1321

Hey everyone!! I would love to join too!! Im 28, and this is #3 for me. Both of my others were premature, so I am automatically high risk this pregnancy. Im due Jan 25th.. I had my first Dr. appt last week and they confirmed. I go for my first u/s on June 8th so we can see a heartbeat.. but the wait is killing me and dh!!!

Symptoms have been pretty good so far..Im definitely more tired and I have been nauseus a few times and really dizzy a few times.. but the absolute worst symptoms I am having are extreme bloating (I have a flat stomach, but now I look 4 months pregnant already.. just from stupid bloating!!!) uggg... hopefully this goes away soon... I love having a bump, but I want a REAL Baby bump not a water retention bump!!! lol
I never experienced this with my others...!


----------



## HollyRN1321

Hey everyone!! I would love to join too!! Im 28, and this is #3 for me. Both of my others were premature, so I am automatically high risk this pregnancy. Im due Jan 25th.. I had my first Dr. appt last week and they confirmed. I go for my first u/s on June 8th so we can see a heartbeat.. but the wait is killing me and dh!!!

Symptoms have been pretty good so far..Im definitely more tired and I have been nauseus a few times and really dizzy a few times.. but the absolute worst symptoms I am having are extreme bloating (I have a flat stomach, but now I look 4 months pregnant already.. just from stupid bloating!!!) uggg... hopefully this goes away soon... I love having a bump, but I want a REAL Baby bump not a water retention bump!!! lol
I never experienced this with my others...!


----------



## Shangalang

Hiya
I'm 40 in a week or so & 6wks & 1 day pg with my 1st. I have had 2 early m/c since Dec 2010 & we conceived this precious thing on my 4th cycle of Clomid. (even tho we hardly did any BD this cycle!!! lol)
I am having an early scan tomorrow because of my previous history so I am nervous & excited all at once, I just want to see that heart beating....
I calculate my due date will be 15th Jan.


----------



## trixie79

kileyjo9 said:


> trixie, i dont know if you are talking about HCG or not, but mine was 179 at 4+2 and 498 at 4+4 so if you had yours at 13 dpo that would have put you at 3+6 right?? or maybe i dont know what im talking about....hehe. If that is the case then yeah i would say it was high:)
> 
> Kiley

i think i would have been 4+1...i got them done on friday...i ovulated late.

havent a clue!!!!!

welcome and congrats to everyone else joining.....x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladiessss, im due january 26th :D wishing us all sticky beans and happy and healthy pregnancies! not many symptoms with me just constantly feel sick, which in my opinion is worse than being sick :( ooo i have very sore boobs aswell :( xxx


----------



## Lully2011

Hi girls I'm due 20th Jan!!! A long way to go but I'm sure its going to be lots of fun :)


----------



## trixie79

hi tasha and lully...congrats!

how is everyone getting on???


----------



## whitglass

due january 11th according to a due date calculator - first scan is in two weeks so we'll see then - right now my boobs are still sore but a bit more tolerable, still very gassy, some nausea - getting more and more tired and emotional!

still in shock too, more than 2 weeks after finding out :)


----------



## Caiti

I've never felt so tired in my entire life! I feel like every ounce of energy has been drained from me, I want to go to bed at like 8pm haha


----------



## BrightLights

Hello, I would love to join too Im due between 9th and 11th of January my doc gave me one date and my early scan another!! 

Congrats everyone  xxx


----------



## sept10

don't really feel any different other then a full feeling low down in my abdomen....definitly going to the toilet more but not sure if thats cause i'm still a bit paranoid that there might be spotting......fx'd for a happy and healthy 9 months for all of us x


----------



## FM_DJ

Hello ladies! :) There are so many January mothers, which is neat to see! Hubby and I are expecting our first. This is my first pregnancy, so I over-analyze regularly. :) I'm due January 8th. My first doctor's appointment is a week from Wednesday. Feels like forever!! It is nice to meet you all.


----------



## trixie79

i cant believe how many jan mummys there are going to be!!!! its fab!

im still having very little symptoms.....heartburn only, still no crampy feelings.....

but have the extreme exhaustion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hey, can I join please? I'm 23 and got my BFP lastnight, took 2 more today, an asda one and then later a clearblue digital! just to be sure! Will be mine and OH's first baby. According to a few different due date calculators I'm due 26/27/28 January, got doctors appointment wednesday to get pregnancy confirmed.
Have had no symptoms, apart from feeling so tired lastweek, put that down to our weekend away last week though. I keep going to the loo though, expecting to see blood. I don't wanna be this excited yet but can't help it.


----------



## Soph_F

Hi everyone,

Great thread and congratulations to you all :) We got our BFP last week and according to FF we're due 29th Jan, so just make it in! This is #1 after an early mc in Feb so am feeling very cautious but also very excited.

I don't have too many symptoms at the mo, but I'm hoping I take after my Mum who didn't get much in the way of symptons (even with twins!). Got my first doctor's appt on 2 June.

I hope everyone's doing well xx


----------



## HollyRN1321

Uggg... so tired today!!! I have taken two naps!! Im drinking decaf green tea to try to trick my body into thinking its caffeine!! When my husband is on shift, Im alone with the kiddos here and I have to figure out how to stay awake and interact and not pass out when talking to them!!!! haha


----------



## Charlieblue

Hi Everyone, I'm due 1st Jan 2012 which was a lovely surprise. xxx


----------



## hhimayy

Hi everyone! 

We are expecting our first around January 23rd (my birthday is the 18th so I might have a bday baby) :happydance:

I just found out friday and I should be about 5 weeks. My husband is in the Army and training right now so I havent gotten to tell him yet. He gets home this weekend and I am so excited! 

We would joke with eachother when TTC was not working that the other's "stuff" didnt work. His bday is next tuesday so my bday present is a onesie that says "Im Proof, my Daddy's "stuff" works." And thats how I am going to tell him.

He deploys in a couple of months so it will be hard but it will be nice to know that I will have a part of him with me no matter where he is.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Destin

Hi ladies, :wave:

Hope you don't mine if I join. I think I m due 26 or 28. I am 5 weeks. This will be #4 or me. I am 36 and will be 37 when it's due. I'm wondering how this pregnancy will be now that I m a little older. I have had sore bbs, a little nausea, peeing a lot, and always hungry. Scary hungry :growlmad: I hope my appetite slows down. I have been tired too. Look forward to going through this journey with y'all.:flower:


----------



## bellaxgee

trixie79 said:


> bellaxgee said:
> 
> 
> trixie, i think that is actually higher than average for 13dpo!
> 
> oh crap really?????? wat was yours????? slightly freaking out that there is a couple in here!Click to expand...

ya never know! you may be in for another surprise. mine came back and were only at 79 :sad1: but i am staying positive because i didnt get my bfp unti 14dpo ... so i am sure my bean was just a late implanter. get the results tomorrow to see if it doubled.


----------



## Dstnie

Can I join? We just found out that we're pregnant on Friday and I'm estimating we're due somewhere between the 27th and 29th... This is our first and we've been trying a long time!

Only symptoms are being really tired in the evening. But it's early. :)


----------



## Expecting29

Just found out I am pregnant on 5/20/11 after trying for about six months. Still in shock it happened! Haven't really been feeling any different except for today I had some cramping in the lower abdomen. Not fun but totally worth it. Has anyone else experienced some cramping at about four and a half weeks?


----------



## hhimayy

Expecting29 said:


> Just found out I am pregnant on 5/20/11 after trying for about six months. Still in shock it happened! Haven't really been feeling any different except for today I had some cramping in the lower abdomen. Not fun but totally worth it. Has anyone else experienced some cramping at about four and a half weeks?

I had cramping for the first few days after finding out. But today it seems to have subsided a little.


----------



## Alexis12

Hey, January mommies!

This is my first pregnancy and I am 4w4d. I found out I was pregnant on my first TTC cycle at 6 DPO. Last week my blood work came in and at 11 DPO my HCG was 587 and Progesterone 37.8. 
My first ultrasound will be at 8 weeks (in 3 weeks) and I am super excited.
My EDD is January 26th.

My symptoms so far have been cramping from conception until about week 4, now it slows down a bit; sore breasts, stuffy nose and slight nausea.

Good luck to everyone and hope to continue reading your updates here!


----------



## Alexis12

Expecting29 said:


> Just found out I am pregnant on 5/20/11 after trying for about six months. Still in shock it happened! Haven't really been feeling any different except for today I had some cramping in the lower abdomen. Not fun but totally worth it. Has anyone else experienced some cramping at about four and a half weeks?

I've had cramping at 3 weeks and up until recently (4w4d). Now it's not as strong, but i still get it once in a while. Cramping is normal during the first few weeks and further, as long as it's not intense and not accompaneed by blood.

Oh and MASSIVE congrats!


----------



## Lully2011

Expecting29 said:


> Just found out I am pregnant on 5/20/11 after trying for about six months. Still in shock it happened! Haven't really been feeling any different except for today I had some cramping in the lower abdomen. Not fun but totally worth it. Has anyone else experienced some cramping at about four and a half weeks?

Congrats!! :)

I'm the same, a little more this week than last week but apparently its all normal!!


----------



## bellaxgee

the first few days i definitely thought AF would show up..the cramps have eased now and mostly get them when i am laying down in bed. also still having some twinges and random groin pain which i thought was supposed to be later in pregnancy.


----------



## CCWife42

I'm due Jan 9th! Just around the same time, so congrats! I knew by May 3rd though, that I was pregnant :D Can't wait for my apt on Thursday!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

I have been the same with the cramping and twinges. I was sure af was going to turn up and had implantation bleeding that day which I thought was af!! 

I have put on weight already, which I suppose isn't a bad thing as I am quite small anyway. I think my body is trying to grab as much nutrients as possible lol.

Cant wait until I finally get to see a midwife but I only have my doctors appointment on Thursday :(

Hope everyone is feeling ok x


----------



## plinhle

Hi all,
I'm 4w1d. Although I'm really happy, I'm quite paranoid and cautious. 11 months ago, I had a chemical pregancy that broke my heart! I was happy with the positive test, had tons of dreams, then bum... That's why when I saw the positive test 1 week ago at 25DPO, I was so happy but since then, I have been extremely paranoid. I think I over-analyzed any symptoms that I had. I had bouts of nausea, dizziness, fatigue. Not sure when the Dr. will see me. 

Anybody as paranoid as me out there?

Good luck to you all and congrats!!!


----------



## BrittneyMom

Hello ladies! Would love to join we just found out yesterday after 17months of ttc #2 about our :bfp: im 4w6d today. Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi there, got our bfp yesterday, have a doc appointment tomorrow to confirm things.
Think I'm due around the 26th January.

Looking forward to getting to know you all better through our journey.


----------



## flippityflop

I think I'm due in very early Jan although won't have the dating scan for another 4 weeks. Found out when I was 5 weeks, although it depends on what site you look at. I have long cycles. 

It is taking forever to get to 12 weeks!


----------



## Coco14

Congrats all :) good luck on your apps, let us know how they go.
Plinhle, I'm worried too, don't know how I would cope with something going wrong. We have to just enjoy it, we'll be fine :)


----------



## ruthh77

Hi All, Just found out aswell that I'm expecting. Happy Days. I will be @ 7 weeks gone tomorrow. Going to my GP on Thurs. Is this too early?? (this is my 1st pregnancy!) Any info would be great cause I'm a little nervous. Still sinking in I think??


----------



## Coco14

hi ruth, na it's not too early. I went a few of days after I found out, 4 weeks 3 days. All they did is book me in with the midwife and give me some leaflets but it gets the ball rolling :)


----------



## Alexis12

plinhle said:


> Hi all,
> I'm 4w1d. Although I'm really happy, I'm quite paranoid and cautious. 11 months ago, I had a chemical pregancy that broke my heart! I was happy with the positive test, had tons of dreams, then bum... That's why when I saw the positive test 1 week ago at 25DPO, I was so happy but since then, I have been extremely paranoid. I think I over-analyzed any symptoms that I had. I had bouts of nausea, dizziness, fatigue. Not sure when the Dr. will see me.
> 
> Anybody as paranoid as me out there?
> 
> Good luck to you all and congrats!!!

I was so paranoid until now. I found out quite early (6dpo), so I have a lot of time to be freaking out and be paranoid. Now I'm 4w5d and I guess I am a bit over it. I think it just takes time to get used to the news and to the possibility that everything COULD be fine.
I'm still worried about a CP or a miscarriage, but it has calmed down a bit.


----------



## Alexis12

5-a-side said:


> Hi there, got our bfp yesterday, have a doc appointment tomorrow to confirm things.
> Think I'm due around the 26th January.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all better through our journey.

Congrats! I'm due Jan 26th as well :)


----------



## bellaxgee

well i made it to 5 weeks! loved seeing that ticker change today. i am still so worried though. i am so anxious for the doctor to call back with the results of my second bloodtest. the first only came back at 79 which is still in the normal range, but quite low. plus the nurse i was talking to didnt seem very positive.


----------



## 5-a-side

ruthh77 said:


> Hi All, Just found out aswell that I'm expecting. Happy Days. I will be @ 7 weeks gone tomorrow. Going to my GP on Thurs. Is this too early?? (this is my 1st pregnancy!) Any info would be great cause I'm a little nervous. Still sinking in I think??

I'm going tomorrow afternoon just to get pg confirmed. I know they'll only test my urine sample and give me approx date and a number for the midwife to make appointment with them but I like to get it started. And I'm pg with my 3rd, but I've always gone in early so if I have any issues they know about everything already.



Alexis12 said:


> Congrats! I'm due Jan 26th as well :)

Congratulations to you too, hope we share this exciting journey together, my dates are probably going to change throughout but tomorrow will hopefully be the same as I worked out.

Hope everyone is well, I'm so glad this thread was started to gather us all together x :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Can anyone answer me this. If I don't eat every few hours I start to feel very strange. I can't tell if its feeling sick or faint but I am struggling with no energy at the minute anyway. I last ate at 13.30 and finished work early so I could have a nap. I just woke up 20 mins ago and have had to have something to eat to help me feel better so I can cook tea.

Thanks ladies x


----------



## trixie79

bellaxgee said:


> well i made it to 5 weeks! loved seeing that ticker change today. i am still so worried though. i am so anxious for the doctor to call back with the results of my second bloodtest. the first only came back at 79 which is still in the normal range, but quite low. plus the nurse i was talking to didnt seem very positive.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
whoo-hoo 5 weeks....well done bella!!!just another 30 odd to go!!!
i think 79 is grand, i think its more about how the no. doubles and not the actual no. i think!!!.....so iv read!

back at work today, long day!!im sooooooo tired i nearly fell asleep at my desk! but nothing else as yet! cant wait for this scan on friday....i know i wont see buba but at least i will know that things are progressing.:hugs:


----------



## Ginaerhol

hi all what a lot of Jan mummies lovely :D!! Im due between the 31st Dec and the 7th Jan not entirely sure yet gotta wait on dating scan but either way i will have a Jan baby coz mine are always late lol! How is everyone feeling xx


----------



## bellaxgee

> whoo-hoo 5 weeks....well done bella!!!just another 30 odd to go!!!
> i think 79 is grand, i think its more about how the no. doubles and not the actual no. i think!!!.....so iv read!

went up to 371 as of yesterday, but progesterone is low at 9.2 so im going to start suppositories tonight.

i cant wait to hear about your scan, trixie!

how is everyone else getting along? symptoms?

i only have fatigue and sore boobies :blush:


----------



## MrsMama

Hiya ladies I am due 16/1/2012 :D currently 6 weeks pregnant. I have a 3 year old little girl and have had 2 miscarriages so this little one is a rainbow baby. Got an early scan next Tuesday so am very excited! 

Congratulations and good luck to all the other January mums x


----------



## trixie79

bellaxgee said:


> whoo-hoo 5 weeks....well done bella!!!just another 30 odd to go!!!
> i think 79 is grand, i think its more about how the no. doubles and not the actual no. i think!!!.....so iv read!
> 
> went up to 371 as of yesterday, but progesterone is low at 9.2 so im going to start suppositories tonight.
> 
> i cant wait to hear about your scan, trixie!
> 
> how is everyone else getting along? symptoms?
> 
> i only have fatigue and sore boobies :blush:Click to expand...


thats a great no....is progesterone levels different to hcg serum levels???

id love to know if mine doubled, but they just dont check it here.:shrug:


welcome ginerhol and mrsmama, pinky, 5 a side and anyone i have left out!!!


----------



## bellaxgee

> is progesterone levels different to hcg serum levels???

progesterone is different from hcg - progesterone makes the lining thick and takes the place of the placenta until about 10 weeks (so i've read).


----------



## Alexis12

Pinky12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can anyone answer me this. If I don't eat every few hours I start to feel very strange. I can't tell if its feeling sick or faint but I am struggling with no energy at the minute anyway. I last ate at 13.30 and finished work early so I could have a nap. I just woke up 20 mins ago and have had to have something to eat to help me feel better so I can cook tea.
> 
> Thanks ladies x

I think it's sort of the beginning of nausea. I get that when I don't eat for a few hours and in the morning as well. It's not outright nausea, but a weird blah feeling that food isn't appealing, right?
Keep eating every hour or so.
What I do for the morning is have a banana at my bedside table, and when I go pee around 5 or 6, I take a few bites and then go back to bed, without even registering whether I feel nauseous or not. When I wake up, I finish the banana and OH brings some more fruit and juice in bed, I stay in bed for 20 minutes and then get up and I am good to go. 
That will be my morning sickness routine, even though now I'm only feeling slightly queasy.

Hope it helps


----------



## pennylane14

Hi everyone and congratulations! I got my BFP on Sunday and I am totally over the moon! I'm due around 24th January I think. Had a blood test done today and first doctor's appointment is next Tuesday :)


----------



## Snugggs

Hi ladies, 

Congrats to you all on your bfp's :). Sorry I'm a late comer to the thread. Hopefully you'll let me join you for the duration :). I saw the start of the thread too, but I've not been on line long enough to read and comment.
After almost 3yrs ttc #2 and PCOS, we got or bfp at 10 dpo on our first round of clomid. Not had dates confirmed yet, but I'm due 24th jan (give or take a day)

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## chloe85

Hi everyone I am due the 18/01/2012 :D I still can't believe we are pregnant would be lovely to have some bump buddies my son will be 19 months old when this baby is born does anyone else have this kind of age gap?? x


----------



## Leets

Hi everyone, 

Have been reading loads for a few days but thought I had better introduce myself as it seems I'm joining you ladies!!

I have two children already, 1 boy who's 3 and a girl who is 4! Yes just 13 months between them OMG!!!

Somebody told me that breastfeeding was a natural contraception (I'm the minority that it wasn't lol)

So I just found out a couple of weeks ago that I am pg!, surprise but not much to me! I knew I was ovulating and just didn't say no lol tmi, so here we are first attempt that wasn't really an attempt and I'm pg! Really lucky! Although I'm sure my family especially my mum and mil will be very shocked! Might take them a while to get used to lol

I'm a driving instructor and have found the last couple of weeks worth of lessons very stressful, been experiencing the major tiredness and my patience has been very thin lol.

I'm not really experiencing much more symptoms than that although I look very pale and had a few period type pains but that's it.

Have booked to see the doctor next week! Think I'm only 5-6 weeks anyways so no rush!

So that's enough about me! Just wanted to say hi and will not be scar to join in with convos now lol.

I had 2 pregnancies before my children got here, 1 was a rare thing called a molar pregnancy and the other was my daughter who died when I was 37 weeks pregnant, we never found out a reason for it and I'm quite open so if anyone has any questions I'm fairly knowledgable on stuff.

Thanks for reading 
Xx


----------



## RaychBunni

Hi ladies, is it normal to have sore boobs that are growing so big so quickly, as well as being sick (though at 1am), acne, and bloat this early on in the pregnancy? Any other ladies due near the end of January?


----------



## chloe85

RaychBunni said:


> Hi ladies, is it normal to have sore boobs that are growing so big so quickly, as well as being sick (though at 1am), acne, and bloat this early on in the pregnancy? Any other ladies due near the end of January?

I already have sore boobs and my tummy feels harder so far I've only had waves of nausea hoping I don't get it like I did with my son :sick:


----------



## Leets

My boobs feel very very tender at the moment. Defo a sign in early pg! 

X


----------



## plinhle

RaychBunni said:


> Hi ladies, is it normal to have sore boobs that are growing so big so quickly, as well as being sick (though at 1am), acne, and bloat this early on in the pregnancy? Any other ladies due near the end of January?

Raych,

I don't know how fast boobs grow :thumbup: but the rising progesterone is the cuprit in the bloating and acne. I have terrible bloating feeling since last week, and it got worse at night.

Good luck.


----------



## chloe85

anyone else feeling very very stressed over anything? it's driving me mad lol my poor son is picking up on it and getting upset and I don't know what to do to calm down??


----------



## sept10

My boobs are a bit sore and i have a full feeling like i always need the loo but thats it so far....i guess its early....hoping i escape morning sickness though!!! oh and feel bloated after a meal but then thats nothing new.....


----------



## Embo78

Leets said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have been reading loads for a few days but thought I had better introduce myself as it seems I'm joining you ladies!!
> 
> I have two children already, 1 boy who's 3 and a girl who is 4! Yes just 13 months between them OMG!!!
> 
> Somebody told me that breastfeeding was a natural contraception (I'm the minority that it wasn't lol)
> 
> So I just found out a couple of weeks ago that I am pg!, surprise but not much to me! I knew I was ovulating and just didn't say no lol tmi, so here we are first attempt that wasn't really an attempt and I'm pg! Really lucky! Although I'm sure my family especially my mum and mil will be very shocked! Might take them a while to get used to lol
> 
> I'm a driving instructor and have found the last couple of weeks worth of lessons very stressful, been experiencing the major tiredness and my patience has been very thin lol.
> 
> I'm not really experiencing much more symptoms than that although I look very pale and had a few period type pains but that's it.
> 
> Have booked to see the doctor next week! Think I'm only 5-6 weeks anyways so no rush!
> 
> So that's enough about me! Just wanted to say hi and will not be scar to join in with convos now lol.
> 
> I had 2 pregnancies before my children got here, 1 was a rare thing called a molar pregnancy and the other was my daughter who died when I was 37 weeks pregnant, we never found out a reason for it and I'm quite open so if
> anyone has any questions I'm fairly knowledgable on stuff.
> 
> Thanks for reading
> Xx

Hi there :wave: so glad you've posted!!

There's only 11 months between my DD's. I was also told breasfeeding would prevent pregnancy !!!

I'm so sorry for your losses. It must've been very hard to go through such a late loss :hugs:

Just wanted to say hi cos I noticed a couple of similarities between us!!


----------



## RaychBunni

chloe85 said:


> anyone else feeling very very stressed over anything? it's driving me mad lol my poor son is picking up on it and getting upset and I don't know what to do to calm down??

Yes, that's normal apparently. I kicked off at my partner for stupid reasons about ten times yesterday.


----------



## chloe85

RaychBunni said:


> chloe85 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else feeling very very stressed over anything? it's driving me mad lol my poor son is picking up on it and getting upset and I don't know what to do to calm down??
> 
> Yes, that's normal apparently. I kicked off at my partner for stupid reasons about ten times yesterday.Click to expand...

my son is only 11 months old so doesn't understand why I'm angry(not at him) I want to calm down and try but I can't I wasn't like this when I was pregnant with him :wacko:


----------



## plinhle

chloe85 said:


> anyone else feeling very very stressed over anything? it's driving me mad lol my poor son is picking up on it and getting upset and I don't know what to do to calm down??

I do... I over-analyze everything that is going on in my body. I grind my teeth way too much. I guess I need a relaxation massage.


----------



## chloe85

plinhle said:


> chloe85 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else feeling very very stressed over anything? it's driving me mad lol my poor son is picking up on it and getting upset and I don't know what to do to calm down??
> 
> I do... I over-analyze everything that is going on in my body. I grind my teeth way too much. I guess I need a relaxation massage.Click to expand...

ooo relaxation massage sounds like bliss but I wouldn't leave lol I've found that I move my feet constantly at night now no idea what that's all about!


----------



## plinhle

https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20720;80/st/20120129/k/173b/preg.png


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

chloe85 said:


> Hi everyone I am due the 18/01/2012 :D I still can't believe we are pregnant would be lovely to have some bump buddies my son will be 19 months old when this baby is born does anyone else have this kind of age gap?? x

My son will be 24 months when this little one will be born. Are you kinda scared of what you got yourself into? I am, lol. I think it will be ok, just ALOT of work!!!


----------



## Leets

My 2 have just 13 months between them. I was ready to pop at my daughters first birthday party lol

Yes it is hard at first but there are some pros to having them close together. My 2 are like best friends and potty training my youngest was a doodle!


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Hey Trixie how you feeling? I'm doing well. Don't even feel like I'm pg now, lol. Except I'm a little more tired than normal. I keep testing to make sure the line keeps getting darker. And it does :happydance:


----------



## chloe85

Mamaof4n1more said:


> chloe85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I am due the 18/01/2012 :D I still can't believe we are pregnant would be lovely to have some bump buddies my son will be 19 months old when this baby is born does anyone else have this kind of age gap?? x
> 
> My son will be 24 months when this little one will be born. Are you kinda scared of what you got yourself into? I am, lol. I think it will be ok, just ALOT of work!!!Click to expand...

YES lol because I have PCOS and we decided last month to start trying again expecting it to take 6 months to a year if it happened again at all and bam we concieved the first month, I do think it will be nice having two so close together for them but will be hard work for us to start with


----------



## Pinky12

Mamaof4n1more said:


> Hey Trixie how you feeling? I'm doing well. Don't even feel like I'm pg now, lol. Except I'm a little more tired than normal. I keep testing to make sure the line keeps getting darker. And it does :happydance:

Funny that, I have just done another test to see if I still am :haha:
The only symptoms I have are being tired, sore boobs and increased appetite!

Hope you are doing ok :hugs:

Emma x


----------



## Destin

Pinky12 said:


> Mamaof4n1more said:
> 
> 
> Hey Trixie how you feeling? I'm doing well. Don't even feel like I'm pg now, lol. Except I'm a little more tired than normal. I keep testing to make sure the line keeps getting darker. And it does :happydance:
> 
> Funny that, I have just done another test to see if I still am :haha:
> The only symptoms I have are being tired, sore boobs and increased appetite!
> 
> Hope you are doing ok :hugs:
> 
> Emma xClick to expand...

I have the same symptoms, except peeing a lot too.


----------



## star01

Im due on New years day!! so what a great new year for us all.

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## halligan

hi there i'm 4 weeks and 3 days and due on the 29th jan!! this is my 3rd child i already have a 5 year old and a 2 year old.... i'm a little nervous going from 2-3...... only been ttc for a moth and happened really quickly still a little shocked!


----------



## Snugggs

I notice a lot of you are having symptoms already....me too! My mam keeps telling me it's too early lol, but the sore boobs, nausea, bloated feeling and excessive peeing are all very much there.... Nice to know I'm not the only one :) xx


----------



## Alexis12

RaychBunni said:


> Hi ladies, is it normal to have sore boobs that are growing so big so quickly, as well as being sick (though at 1am), acne, and bloat this early on in the pregnancy? Any other ladies due near the end of January?

Totally normal! All of it: boobs, bloat, acne.. being sick is probably from being tired as well, because fatigue (staying up till 1 am) can worsen nausea.
I know I get nauseous when I stay up too late now that I am pregnant. My boobs grew 1 size so farand are sore, I'm totally bloated and breaking out.
So it's all completely ok!


----------



## trixie79

Mamaof4n1more said:


> Hey Trixie how you feeling? I'm doing well. Don't even feel like I'm pg now, lol. Except I'm a little more tired than normal. I keep testing to make sure the line keeps getting darker. And it does :happydance:

hiya hun, im doing ok....no real symptoms yet......havent done anymore tests as im broke from buying all the ones from last cycle!!!
im still in shock too, it doesnt feel real....i feel abit weird but this is so different to last time!!!....scan on friday to see the sac, then ill be referred to my consultant who will prob do a scan at 7 weeks, to see how many are in here!!!!

how are you hun??:hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

hey trixie :hugs:

I don't quite believe it either. I dod another test last night because I still don't believe it. I have my doctors appointment tomorrow to get registered with the midwife so I am dead excited :happydance: hope you are ok x


----------



## ruthh77

Hi Ladies, glas to see I'm not the only one Peeing ALL THE TIME, & v.v.v.v sore boobs!!! (Hubby thinks I've just gone mad & am making it all up!!)


----------



## NuKe

:wave: hi ladies! I'm due 14th jan!


----------



## trixie79

Pinky12 said:


> hey trixie :hugs:
> 
> I don't quite believe it either. I dod another test last night because I still don't believe it. I have my doctors appointment tomorrow to get registered with the midwife so I am dead excited :happydance: hope you are ok x

hi pinky......pinky and trixie lol sorry had a baby brain moment and the names made me laugh!!!!:haha:

im afraid to do any more tests.....i keep thinking this isnt real, i think thats because of the lack of symptoms!!!:shrug:GL tomorrow x

hi NUKE congrats and welcome x:happydance:
and ruth i am peeing all the time too.....i just think its the lack of sore boobs and no cramps thats worrying me....sad i know!!!:blush:


----------



## Pinky12

Trixie, you can have my cramps and sore boobs!! I was being silly before in the office and started dancing and had to stop as my boobs were killing!! Investing in a sports bra to help as its difficult to sleep. I was woken up at 5 am this morning by my little pippin digging away at me and giving me pains :haha: I suppose its nice though as I know exactly where is it at the minute because the pains only come from there.

The peeing is doing my head in a bit. We were travelling at the weekend and they had to stop 3 times for me to go to the loo :haha: surprised no-one said anything!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely sunny day :happydance:


----------



## MrsMama

RaychBunni said:


> Hi ladies, is it normal to have sore boobs that are growing so big so quickly, as well as being sick (though at 1am), acne, and bloat this early on in the pregnancy? Any other ladies due near the end of January?

I am 6 weeks and approx 2 days due the 16th Jan my nausea has just cone on strong last few days and I have huge boobs already lol but also sore :( I also have a bump but this is my second baby so was expecting to show earlier. It's the kind of bump where others can't tell if I'm fat or pregnant haha my sickness is morn noon and night same as what I had with my daughter. X


----------



## trixie79

MrsMama said:


> RaychBunni said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, is it normal to have sore boobs that are growing so big so quickly, as well as being sick (though at 1am), acne, and bloat this early on in the pregnancy? Any other ladies due near the end of January?
> 
> I am 6 weeks and approx 2 days due the 16th Jan my nausea has just cone on strong last few days and I have huge boobs already lol but also sore :( I also have a bump but this is my second baby so was expecting to show earlier. It's the kind of bump where others can't tell if I'm fat or pregnant haha my sickness is morn noon and night same as what I had with my daughter. XClick to expand...

hi mrs mama........is that true....your bump shows sooner, if its a 2nd preg???
cause i think i have gone up a dress size!!!!mind you i still have my defated baloon from the triplets!!!


----------



## MrsMama

Well so I'm told it is and I def have a mini bump as all my friends have pointed it out lol at first I thought it was bloating as I first noticed a change at 5 weeks but now it feels like a bump just you know when it feels different I thought I was going crazy but so many people have said I look bigger and it's almost like I've popped already! But anyone who doesn't know about my pregnancy would just think I'd had a heavy dinner lol x


----------



## MrsMama

I forgot to say apparently you show earlier as your ligaments are already stretched so everything gives way sooner x


----------



## Annaspanna

HI girls!! Just poppin in to say hi, got my BFP a couple days ago, think im due 29th Jan, so im 4weeks and 3 days today. Need to sort my ticker out!!

Hope everyone doing ok, i dont really feel any different yet, just very bloated ( its my second pregnancy) last time I started getting symptoms at about 7 weeks.

Will be poppin in as often as I can, love Anna xx


----------



## plinhle

trixie79 said:


> Pinky12 said:
> 
> 
> hey trixie :hugs:
> 
> I don't quite believe it either. I dod another test last night because I still don't believe it. I have my doctors appointment tomorrow to get registered with the midwife so I am dead excited :happydance: hope you are ok x
> 
> hi pinky......pinky and trixie lol sorry had a baby brain moment and the names made me laugh!!!!:haha:
> 
> im afraid to do any more tests.....i keep thinking this isnt real, i think thats because of the lack of symptoms!!!:shrug:GL tomorrow x
> 
> hi NUKE congrats and welcome x:happydance:
> and ruth i am peeing all the time too.....i just think its the lack of sore boobs and no cramps thats worrying me....sad i know!!!:blush:Click to expand...

I used 6 test total, 5 from the same brand, just different day. I was trying to make sure my hcg level is rising as it supposed to (although keeping peeing on sticks is not really the recommended method he he). I just love seeing those 2 lines getting darker and obvious. I'm telling you, after TTC for 11 months, seeing those lines made my days.


----------



## MrsSCL

Hi All

I got my BFP on Sunday, but i'm around 6w2d already as i tested late. I'm very nervous as i had a MC last year and its taken 9months for us to get our BFP. Trying my best to stay positive. I have fairly strong symptoms already, sore boobs, tiredness, constant peeing, all day nausea, and the last 2 days i've been up at 6am throwing up! i find it reassuring as i didnt have strong symptoms last time, only problem is if they ease off it makes me panic!!! i just cant win. ih well i figure its out of my control and i just have to cross my fingers and see what happens. 

heres to a happy and healthy 9months to us all xxx


----------



## Coco14

Hello to newbies! :) xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> Pinky12 said:
> 
> 
> hey trixie :hugs:
> 
> I don't quite believe it either. I dod another test last night because I still don't believe it. I have my doctors appointment tomorrow to get registered with the midwife so I am dead excited :happydance: hope you are ok x
> 
> hi pinky......pinky and trixie lol sorry had a baby brain moment and the names made me laugh!!!!:haha:
> 
> im afraid to do any more tests.....i keep thinking this isnt real, i think thats because of the lack of symptoms!!!:shrug:GL tomorrow x
> 
> hi NUKE congrats and welcome x:happydance:
> and ruth i am peeing all the time too.....i just think its the lack of sore boobs and no cramps thats worrying me....sad i know!!!:blush:Click to expand...

Trixie - my sister didnt have any symptoms both pregnancies. She said she never felt better than when she was pregnant. So it is definitley not a bad sign!!! 
I had my 7+3 scan yesterday and despite all my continuous spotting/bleeding, the heart is still beating. I am a little worried becasue I measure 7+2 and only grew 4 mm in 5 days instead of 5mm, but doctor did not seem concerned. Next scan in two weeks. I hate this spotting because it is different color and consistency every day and each day I think "oh this is a miscarriage" When does this become less stressful???? HOpe everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## Hevalouaddict

hey trixie, i lost twins at xmas and was convinced it would take me ages to get pregnant but here i am nearly 6 weeks =)


----------



## Hopeful28

Hi all,
I am also due in January, probably around the first week. I am almost 8 weeks along. Can anyone tell me what to expect at my first appt with my ob-gyn? I will be at 9wks 5days, I am hoping that he will offer an ultrasound or something (due to my history). I have suffered miscarriages in the past and I am petrified to get too excited. I almost considered myself part of the TTC forum and not the first trimester because I am not even letting myself believe this yet. 
Anything you ladies can tell me would be much appreciated!
Good luck to you all!


----------



## collie_crazy

Hello all! Hope everyone is well. And welcome to the newbies! Cant believe there will be a Feb group starting soon! 

Well, the doctor has signed me off work for a week with Hyperemisis gravidarum and I've to go back to see her next Wednesday. Feel just awful all the time and can barely move without needing to be sick - was actually bringing up so much blood yesterday because I had been sick and retching so much :cry: Feel like all I do is moan which I really dont want to do! I want to be happy and excited :cry:

Oh well! A week in bed for me :thumbup:


----------



## trixie79

StranjeGirl said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky12 said:
> 
> 
> hey trixie :hugs:
> 
> I don't quite believe it either. I dod another test last night because I still don't believe it. I have my doctors appointment tomorrow to get registered with the midwife so I am dead excited :happydance: hope you are ok x
> 
> hi pinky......pinky and trixie lol sorry had a baby brain moment and the names made me laugh!!!!:haha:
> 
> im afraid to do any more tests.....i keep thinking this isnt real, i think thats because of the lack of symptoms!!!:shrug:GL tomorrow x
> 
> hi NUKE congrats and welcome x:happydance:
> and ruth i am peeing all the time too.....i just think its the lack of sore boobs and no cramps thats worrying me....sad i know!!!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Trixie - my sister didnt have any symptoms both pregnancies. She said she never felt better than when she was pregnant. So it is definitley not a bad sign!!!
> I had my 7+3 scan yesterday and despite all my continuous spotting/bleeding, the heart is still beating. I am a little worried becasue I measure 7+2 and only grew 4 mm in 5 days instead of 5mm, but doctor did not seem concerned. Next scan in two weeks. I hate this spotting because it is different color and consistency every day and each day I think "oh this is a miscarriage" When does this become less stressful???? HOpe everyone is doing well! :)Click to expand...

you may spot the whole way through.....as long as you see a wee heartbeat, its worthwhile in the end!!!!.....cant believe you are over 7 weeks!!!:hugs:


----------



## 5-a-side

collie_crazy said:


> Well, the doctor has signed me off work for a week with Hyperemisis gravidarum and I've to go back to see her next Wednesday. Feel just awful all the time and can barely move without needing to be sick - was actually bringing up so much blood yesterday because I had been sick and retching so much :cry: :

thats rough hun, hope you start feeling better soon. But hopefully you'll have some way of getting onto BnB while your on bed rest so we can keep you amused.


----------



## trixie79

Hevalouaddict said:


> hey trixie, i lost twins at xmas and was convinced it would take me ages to get pregnant but here i am nearly 6 weeks =)

so sorry abt your losses....:hugs:

congrats on your new adventure!


----------



## trixie79

collie_crazy said:


> Hello all! Hope everyone is well. And welcome to the newbies! Cant believe there will be a Feb group starting soon!
> 
> Well, the doctor has signed me off work for a week with Hyperemisis gravidarum and I've to go back to see her next Wednesday. Feel just awful all the time and can barely move without needing to be sick - was actually bringing up so much blood yesterday because I had been sick and retching so much :cry: Feel like all I do is moan which I really dont want to do! I want to be happy and excited :cry:
> 
> Oh well! A week in bed for me :thumbup:

welcome any newbies!!!!!congrats xxx

so sorry you have been soooo sick, my sister had to be hospitalised in both her pregnancies, but has 2 healthy boys!!


----------



## bounceyboo

:yipee::yipee::yipee: im due the 27th of jan, cant wait after 3years of trying we got our bfp on monday n got it confirmed yesterday at the doctor who was even beaming for us :happydance: roll on jan 2012, :happydance: happy healthy n safe pregnancys ladies hope to god the lil bean sticks its our first dream baby n we r so so excited!:cloud9:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am pregnant with my 3rd child. I had 5 miscarraiges before my 3 year old daughter, and have now had 6 miscarriages after my son. (he is 2 years old). and now I am pregnant and due on january 8th.


----------



## bellaxgee

i am so sorry for your losses 9babies :hugs: praying for a sticky one for you!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks me too!!!


----------



## chloe85

well I did my sixth test today just to make sure I'm still pregnant lol, is it to early to have cravings? I *REALLY* like cheese at the moment and I never eat a lot =/


----------



## fisher14

Hi everyone
I found out last wk im pregnant.........cant believe it!!!
I had some bleeding for a few days but it seems to of stopped im just hoping everything is ok now.
I think im due 25th january :)
Ive got an early scan on 6th june cant wait but im sure i will do a few more tests before then lol
xxx


----------



## chloe85

congratulations fisher, I'm thinking of going for a private early scan as my dr wont send me for one :(


----------



## fisher14

Thanks chloe
Im having early scan cos i had ivf and they always give you an early scan which is gd.
I still dont believe im pregnant though not long to wait though to find out for sure xx


----------



## chloe85

no nor do I, I was told I'd never have children we have one son and lost a baby in Jan this year so until I see a heartbeat I wont be able to relax silly I know


----------



## Snugggs

chloe85 said:


> well I did my sixth test today just to make sure I'm still pregnant lol, is it to early to have cravings? I *REALLY* like cheese at the moment and I never eat a lot =/

You and just like me :) I'm seriously craving cheese at the minute lol. I'm having a cheese sandwich for lunch and then doing my best to cook a tea that I can melt cheese in to of lol.
I've been having lots of early symptoms, OH thinks it's a sign of twins!



So many new posts on this thread, I can't keep up with you all : p... Huge congrats and hello to new folks xxx


----------



## chloe85

Snugggs said:


> chloe85 said:
> 
> 
> well I did my sixth test today just to make sure I'm still pregnant lol, is it to early to have cravings? I *REALLY* like cheese at the moment and I never eat a lot =/
> 
> You and just like me :) I'm seriously craving cheese at the minute lol. I'm having a cheese sandwich for lunch and then doing my best to cook a tea that I can melt cheese in to of lol.
> I've been having lots of early symptoms, OH thinks it's a sign of twins!
> 
> 
> 
> So many new posts on this thread, I can't keep up with you all : p... Huge congrats and hello to new folks xxxClick to expand...

ha ha at least I'm not the only one, my mum and nan both said tiwns! I'd have my work cut out Jack will be 19 months old when this baby is born imagine twins


----------



## Coco14

Snugggs, I LOVE your tattoo :)


----------



## Snugggs

chloe85 said:


> Snugggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chloe85 said:
> 
> 
> well I did my sixth test today just to make sure I'm still pregnant lol, is it to early to have cravings? I *REALLY* like cheese at the moment and I never eat a lot =/
> 
> You and just like me :) I'm seriously craving cheese at the minute lol. I'm having a cheese sandwich for lunch and then doing my best to cook a tea that I can melt cheese in to of lol.
> I've been having lots of early symptoms, OH thinks it's a sign of twins!
> 
> 
> 
> So many new posts on this thread, I can't keep up with you all : p... Huge congrats and hello to new folks xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ha ha at least I'm not the only one, my mum and nan both said tiwns! I'd have my work cut out Jack will be 19 months old when this baby is born imagine twinsClick to expand...

Aww bless :) What a lovely age gap it will be though for when they are older (and younger but harder work :wacko: lol)
Josh will be nearly 7yrs when bean is born, while i was ttc i was worried about the gap as the years went on, but now i'm PG i thinking "what the hell!" :happydance: xx



Coco14 said:


> Snugggs, I LOVE your tattoo :)

Aww thanks m'dear. I was so worried though, the tattoo is new. It's been booked 6 weeks and i ended up having it done the day before BFP. Done some searching though and there are no counter implications xx


----------



## Missy21386

Hello and congrats everyone! :happydance:

I had my first appointment with the midwife today. 

I should be due on the 2nd Jan although i will find out for sure during my first scan. My midwife is trying to book it around the 13th week. Is this normal? I wanted it sooner than that! lol. :neutral:


----------



## Snugggs

Congrats to you too Missy.

I think unless you are placed in a high risk group during first-tri, having your first scan at 12/13 weeks is normal. I'm pretty sure that's how it works x


----------



## Missy21386

Thanks Snugggs!

Hmm, well she has put me in the high risk category because of my weight, and because i had a fit after having a general anesthetic years ago when having teeth taken out lol

It's annoyed me because i wanted to give birth in the pool.


----------



## Snugggs

Does High risk mean no birth pool then? cr*p, i was so hoping for a pool birth and i know i'll be placed high risk cause of weight too.
I would question why she's not booking an early scan as you're high-risk. Both being in Staffordshire i would say we're part of the same post-code lottery! 

Hmmm, odd one isn't it. I'd defo enquire xx


----------



## HollyRN1321

Great to see so many new Jan mommies out there!!! 

I threw up for the first time today!! uggg... I have had nausea since a few days before BFP, but never thrown up.. So it begins ladies!! haha

Im so fatigued and exhausted.. I just dont know how to get up the energy to do anything right now.. 

but on the plus side.. IM 5 WEEKS TODAY!! and my first u/s is in exactly 2 weeks.. this wait is sooo long!!!


----------



## Snugggs

Happy 5 Weeks :happydance:

Lot of January mommies aren't there... obviously something in the water during April and May tehe.

I wish i could throw up! Like you i've felt nauseous for so long now, i just want to get something up and hopefully it would make me feel better :)

x


----------



## Missy21386

Oh yeah Snugggs, i hadn't noticed we were both in Staffs lol.

Yeah the midwife said if i stay under consultancy after ive seen the anesthetist (to find out which anesthetic i am allergic to, and which is safe to have IF i need it) then i'd be on a different ward and won't be allowed to use the pool.

Aww Holly. I know how you feel - being exhausted all the time. I've not actually been sick yet, just felt queezy for the last few weeks and have lost my appetite. I keep getting acid too.


----------



## hopef

Hi everyone,

I am new to this site. I just found out I am pregnancy and due jan 25th. My pregancy journey has been very long. I have a 4 1/2 year old little girl. It took us a year to get prego with her. Then after her we misscarried after 8 months of trying. Then 4 months later we got pregnant and lost my son Cam 2 days before my due date. Cord was in a knot and tightened which apparently isn't suppose to happen. We delivered him by C-section. That was in Dec 2009. We then got prego in Dec 2010 after trying for a year and lost it at 5 weeks. This pregnancy numbers are really good and I am doing HCG injections with aspirin and progesterone. Sorry I just blabbed my mouth off here but I hope this one works and we get a brother or sister for my daughter


----------



## ruthh77

collie_crazy said:


> Hello all! Hope everyone is well. And welcome to the newbies! Cant believe there will be a Feb group starting soon!
> 
> Well, the doctor has signed me off work for a week with Hyperemisis gravidarum and I've to go back to see her next Wednesday. Feel just awful all the time and can barely move without needing to be sick - was actually bringing up so much blood yesterday because I had been sick and retching so much :cry: Feel like all I do is moan which I really dont want to do! I want to be happy and excited :cry:
> 
> Oh well! A week in bed for me :thumbup:

God Love You. Hope you start to feel better SOON.:hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

collie_crazy said:


> Well, the doctor has signed me off work for a week with Hyperemisis gravidarum and I've to go back to see her next Wednesday. Feel just awful all the time and can barely move without needing to be sick - was actually bringing up so much blood yesterday because I had been sick and retching so much :cry: Feel like all I do is moan which I really dont want to do! I want to be happy and excited :cry:

Sorry to hear you are soo ill. Hope you are better soon :hugs:

Well I went to the doctors today and got told the midwives work from my doctors surgey so could request an appointment there and then. I requested my 1st appointment and managed to get one for today at 3.30pm :happydance: soo happy :yipee:


----------



## Lully2011

hopef said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this site. I just found out I am pregnancy and due jan 25th. My pregancy journey has been very long. I have a 4 1/2 year old little girl. It took us a year to get prego with her. Then after her we misscarried after 8 months of trying. Then 4 months later we got pregnant and lost my son Cam 2 days before my due date. Cord was in a knot and tightened which apparently isn't suppose to happen. We delivered him by C-section. That was in Dec 2009. We then got prego in Dec 2010 after trying for a year and lost it at 5 weeks. This pregnancy numbers are really good and I am doing HCG injections with aspirin and progesterone. Sorry I just blabbed my mouth off here but I hope this one works and we get a brother or sister for my daughter

I wish you the very best of luck with this pregnancy! xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful28

hopef said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this site. I just found out I am pregnancy and due jan 25th. My pregancy journey has been very long. I have a 4 1/2 year old little girl. It took us a year to get prego with her. Then after her we misscarried after 8 months of trying. Then 4 months later we got pregnant and lost my son Cam 2 days before my due date. Cord was in a knot and tightened which apparently isn't suppose to happen. We delivered him by C-section. That was in Dec 2009. We then got prego in Dec 2010 after trying for a year and lost it at 5 weeks. This pregnancy numbers are really good and I am doing HCG injections with aspirin and progesterone. Sorry I just blabbed my mouth off here but I hope this one works and we get a brother or sister for my daughter

Hopef,
I am so sorry to hear what you have been through, and I wish you a very healthy pregnancy!!:hugs:


----------



## bellaxgee

hi girls. still no big symptoms. really sore boobs and fatigue is about it. i know i will regret it, but i am praying to wake up with ms.


----------



## RaychBunni

bellaxgee said:


> hi girls. still no big symptoms. really sore boobs and fatigue is about it. i know i will regret it, but i am praying to wake up with ms.

:haha: you'll regret it. Throat starts hurting really badly afterwards. Though it's nice having a clear symptom that makes the baby feel more real. It's horrible at this stage feels like the baby is sooooo far away!


----------



## bellaxgee

lol i know i will regret it soo badly but i you're right - i just want it to feel real.


----------



## bellaxgee

my progesterone is low and i just started suppositories so i am guessing that is why i dont have a lot of symptoms


----------



## Dstnie

Besides feeling tired, I had my first symptom today! Saw veins in my boobs. They feel heavier and are definitely sensitive (oh yea, that's another symptom) but have never noticed veins in my boobs before!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am having an hard day today. but can someone say something positive??


LOL

I need some laughs.


----------



## bellaxgee

aw whats wrong *9babiesgone*?


----------



## Lully2011

9babiesgone said:


> I am having an hard day today. but can someone say something positive??
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I need some laughs.


I was the same this morning, I'm eating now so I'm happy enough for the time being!! :)


----------



## Lully2011

Dstnie said:


> Besides feeling tired, I had my first symptom today! Saw veins in my boobs. They feel heavier and are definitely sensitive (oh yea, that's another symptom) but have never noticed veins in my boobs before!

If you are anything like me this is good! I'm not as gifted as I'd like in that area haha. I am convinced my boobs look bigger? My partner just laughs! They feel bigger for sure, rushing up and downstairs doesnt happen anymore...ouch!!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Well I am in a bit of a wierd mood today as I was woken up at 4am with bad stomach cramps but no bleeding. It made me panic a bit obviously if there is no bleeding its fine.

Dstnie- I know what you mean, with my boobs being a 32DD originally they are really sore and have grown a cup size and are killing.

9babiesgone-I hope you are feeling better today. You have been through so much and are such an inspirational woman. I am having a crappy day today so hope i have the bad mood for you x

Lully- I know what you mean, I was dancing through the office the other day and had to stop because they were killing!!

Bellaxgee- Hope the suppositories are going well. :hugs:


----------



## bellaxgee

Thanks, Pinky. congrats - you made it to 6 weeks! isn't it the best feeling seeing that ticker change?!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Lully2011 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am having an hard day today. but can someone say something positive??
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I need some laughs.
> 
> 
> I was the same this morning, I'm eating now so I'm happy enough for the time being!! :)Click to expand...

awwe just been fighting with my husband lately. 



bellaxgee said:


> aw whats wrong *9babiesgone*?

eh men problems. : (


Pinky12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I am in a bit of a wierd mood today as I was woken up at 4am with bad stomach cramps but no bleeding. It made me panic a bit obviously if there is no bleeding its fine.
> 
> Dstnie- I know what you mean, with my boobs being a 32DD originally they are really sore and have grown a cup size and are killing.
> 
> 9babiesgone-I hope you are feeling better today. You have been through so much and are such an inspirational woman. I am having a crappy day today so hope i have the bad mood for you x
> 
> Lully- I know what you mean, I was dancing through the office the other day and had to stop because they were killing!!
> 
> Bellaxgee- Hope the suppositories are going well. :hugs:

eh it is a little bit better. if my husband would stop being a douchemuffin.


----------



## trixie79

hey everyone, i had my scan today....all is well!!!! i saw the midwife squinting, she thought that she could see one baby!!!! whoo-hooo.......have another scan on 8th june, just to confirm how many is in there!

now it feels real!!!


----------



## Lully2011

9babiesgone said:


> Lully2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am having an hard day today. but can someone say something positive??
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I need some laughs.
> 
> 
> I was the same this morning, I'm eating now so I'm happy enough for the time being!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> awwe just been fighting with my husband lately.
> 
> 
> You poor thing! I hope you's sort things and soon! Not good to be stressed. Chin up friend!! :)Click to expand...


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks i hope so


----------



## bellaxgee

i have been fighting with my hubby non stop lately too. he lost his job last month and has been getting on my last nerve. the hormones dont help.


----------



## Lully2011

bellaxgee said:


> i have been fighting with my hubby non stop lately too. he lost his job last month and has been getting on my last nerve. the hormones dont help.

Men under you feet dont help thats for sure! Men dont like not having jobs! Good luck with the job hunting and I know its hard but try and ignore him, we need/want stress free pregnancies!!! :)


----------



## trixie79

Ladies i had a huge row with my oh this morning...i think things are ok now, but the pressure of the loss of the triplets and in his eyes our surprise bfp....things are very strained!

men are pricks at times!


----------



## Claire1

Hello! Thanks for the tip Trixie.
Well, like trixie I used cbfm to help get my BFP, 3rd month TTC, was shocked how quickly I got pregnant! I'm 28 and due 31st Jan, so just nipped in.
I havent really had any symptoms, mild tummy rumbles and slightly sore bb's but still early days.
I was properly in shock for 2 days, now i'm just really excited. 
We wont be finding out the sex.

Hope you are all doing well, I'm excited to be in "expecting" thread!! xx


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies,

Sorry to hear you have all been having problems with your oh's :hugs:

Hi Claire1- Congratulations hun :flower:

Trixie- :happydance: congratulations on the scan, I can't wait for mine!! Don't think I will be having one until July though.... seems ages away! Hope you are feeling ok today :hugs:

bellaxgee- Thanks hun. I wasn't too happy this morning as I got woken up early with cramps so was ina foul mood all day and kept on thinking it wasn't right and I was going to wake up soon. Needless to say I came home and had a nap and feel better now. My little pipping is now a sweetpea :yipee:

I think it is time to get out of bed anyway as I have been here since 3.30pm (Not asleep for all of it though) Hope everyone starts feeling better soon and I am here is you want to chat ladies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Claire1

Glad the scan went well Trixie. 
Dont know if this sounds right but, I phoned my docs to make an app re-pregnancy, but the receptionist said I wont need to see the doc,my first app will be with the midwife when I'm 8weeks preggers...does that sound right?? I Wont be seeing anyone till then. The midwife phoned to make the app, but then couldnt cause she didnt have her rota that far ahead. All she asked is if I was feeling well, not to smoke or drink and to take folic acid...that was it!!!
I dont know what I really expected her to do though. I told her I was prob a high risk patient cause i'm over weight and thought she might want to check my blood pressure..but nothing. Very odd...humm


----------



## Pinky12

I am not sure how different areas work but I went to the doctors on Thursday and told them. She spoke to me about pregnancy and gaveme abrief does and dont, took my blood pressure and listened to my heart. She told me to go to reception and book in with the midwife and I got an appointment for later that day.

I came back and saw the midwife and she talked through what would happen when I on each visit. I did a urine sample to make sure their was no protein, iron or anything else in my urine, gave me my exemption certificate and filled out a form about my medical history and family history.

I do find it wierd thats all they did but I am no expert on it. Hope it help :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

well i went to the doc as soon as i found out and they made an apt with the early preg clinic.....bt i think its because i lost the triplets, they wanna make sure that everything is ok. i have another scan in 10 days to check the heartbeat....or heartbeats!!!! then ill get sent to a consultant for my booking....im prob going to get consultant led care, due to my history. i hardly seen a midwife last time!

welcome claire.......congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sept10

Claire - sounds typical to me. I self referred myself to the community midwives and got my first appointment for when i'm 8 weeks. I also rang my gp and asked for an appointment just didn't tell them what it was for - i'm going on tuesday - wanted to see the gp as going on hols on friday and just wanted to check any precautions needed with long haul flight and so on. As long as your relatively healthy and taking folic acid then i think your ok till your 8 weeks appointment. The only other thing they did offer me was to attend an information evening about diet and so on but i've read soo much already i don't think theres much i don't know. 
I've just turned 29 and preggo cautiously with #1 - it took us 8 months though but we were still shocked and really really nervously excited!!!


----------



## Claire1

Thanks ladies, thought it was just me. I guess it does depend on your area. I live in a small town in Devon, so everything is a slower pace here I guess, ha ha! 
The mid wife will be coming to me mid june for an hours app for a chat then scan after that. I think I will prob be ubder a consultant as well due to my bmi, My friend had a baby recently and shes overweight but not massively size 16-18 and she was under the consultant!! Crazy...so Im bound to be. Not worried though as you get more scans and monitored closely, which will put my crazy worrying side at ease!
Hope you are all feeling well, still no symptoms for me. I'm not worried, just really dont want ms, I am pathetic if I'm sick. I have a real issue about it....i'm messed up ha ha


----------



## padbrat

Hello all.... am hoping this baby is a lil girl fighter and stays with me!

How are we all doing?


----------



## trixie79

hi padbrat....congrats....how you feeling??


----------



## Coco14

Hi Claire, where in Devon are you? I made an app with docs but didn't tell them what for and they kind of said what do you want me to do!! Booked in with midwife and awaiting call. So it sounds normal.

Sorry but I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one that experiencing hormonal changes! Past day been feeling emotional and just down. I should be so happy?! Just thinking about whether we can actually manage if I don't go back to work and feeling nostalgic for my old life already!! What's wrong with me!! :(


----------



## Claire1

Coco14 said:


> Hi Claire, where in Devon are you? I made an app with docs but didn't tell them what for and they kind of said what do you want me to do!! Booked in with midwife and awaiting call. So it sounds normal.
> 
> Sorry but I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one that experiencing hormonal changes! Past day been feeling emotional and just down. I should be so happy?! Just thinking about whether we can actually manage if I don't go back to work and feeling nostalgic for my old life already!! What's wrong with me!! :(

Honestly hun, dont worry about how your feeling. Its totally normal, I spoke to a friend whos had a baby and felt exactly the same not long after she found out.
I was really happy and excited the day we found out. THe day after I was hit with shock...big time! I was worried about if we were ready, can we afford it, could I cope etc. We have a very hectic social life and not many of my friends have children and was thinking i'll be saying goodbye to my old life forever. But since then I feel much better...had my funny five minutes and back to being realy excited and overjoyed. 
Life will change...alot! But for the better. I also think its important to have you time, your only human after all. I'll be taking full advantage of my parents living near by! My concern now is lack of sleep ha ha.

I live about 10miles from Exeter in the sticks a bit a guess. Where in cornwall are you?


----------



## padbrat

trixie79 said:


> hi padbrat....congrats....how you feeling??

Hi Trixie... I am feeling shocked.... scared.... happy...:happydance:

In terms of symptoms.... crashingly tired:sleep:, snappy:growlmad:, bloated.... but you usual symptom of agonising boobs has not appeared yet. Had that with all of my previous pregnancies.....

Oooo and hungry.... all the time... :dohh:

How are you doing?


----------



## padbrat

sorry... I mean my usual symptom of sore boobs lol


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Claire, nice to hear :) I just spoke to my mom and she made me feel better, good old moms!!
I live in Plymouth now, just over the water.


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi ladies, hope we're all doing well. 
My boobs aren't hurting just have grown a size already. Sports bra is holding them in at the moment. 
Half term here so a week at home with kids hoping they don't try and bounce in me too much. 

Worked out i'llbe 12wks on my daughters 10th birthday. Hopefully scan won't be on her day I'd like it to be it's own special day. 
Went out for a lovely meal yesterday and smiled at a pea, OH asked why I was smiling, I replied that it was that size, OH corrected me and said he, I laughed and said ok they.


----------



## Claire1

Good old mums eh coco!!! Where would we be without them. Your not far at all, 
I have a friend who lives in plympton. 
Hope youre feeling better again.

I just had a bit of a funny fives mins, cryed over something really silly, feel quite emotional today. Blimmin horemones!


----------



## Snugggs

Ello ladies,

Hope you're all having a great day :)

My hormones have been terrible too. I cried on and off for 2 hours yesterday much to OH's amusement lol, I do see the funny side though..... Luckily for oh ;)

I can't stop bloody eating! Anyone got any thought on how I can stop... Other than tying my fingers together lol

Xx


----------



## Pinky12

Afternoon ladies,

Snuggs, don't worry about your eating. I'm eating double the amount that I was a few weeks ago, but I never ate a lot to start with. When I saw the midwife last week she said not to worry about eating every few hours as it will probably keep my morning sickness at bay. I can't not eat as I start going very faint and weird.

Hope everyone else is ok. I have had a busy weekend so far, trying to relax when I can x


----------



## Coco14

Feeling much better thanks Claire! I hope you are OK? Look at the state of us!! 

My b/f is being very good and patient! went for a walk in the country this afternoon, b/f is currently painting the living room and having family over for dinner this evening! :)

Hope you are taking it easy Pinky.

Snugggs, I have dried fruit and low fat snacks like crackers as I am eating constantly!


----------



## padbrat

Thank heavens I am not the only one eating non stop! If I don't I feel sick....

Last time I was pregnant I had a massive craving for Mini Cheddars.... was bizarre.... couldn't get enough of them. Was eating about 5 bags a day and I still managed to lose 3lbs...

So please don't worry about the eating thing... xx


----------



## sept10

i'm definately snacking more but trying to keep it healthy!! I feel pretty conscious about the food i'm eating like its impact on a growing bean!!! Also been having disturbed sleep with really sore boobs/chest at night time and then not surprisingly very tired throughout the day.....at least i'm off work tomorrow then on hols next friday!!!


----------



## Claire1

Glad your feeling better coco, a walk can help wonders sometimes.
I'm not feeling the hunger thing to badly at the moment, when I do i've got a thing about grapes at the moment. At least its fairly heathly, and I def dont want chocolate...which NEVER happens ha ha.


----------



## Snugggs

It's nice to know i'm not the only one who's snacking then :)

Thanks ladies for replying. When i have felt nausious, a small snack has curbed it. Maybe subconsiously that's why i'm reaching for food because for the last few days my nausia has really curbed..... excuses, excuses lol

I have to tell you all too, i'm a UK size 22 and as you maywell guess everything has just gone loose and round (i look 5 months gone!) and already my jeans aren't fitting me. BUT, the point of me telling you is, i picked up THE MOST COMFORTABLE PAIR OF TROUSERS yesterday :thumbup: .... ASDA's maternity range do a pair of over the bump yogo trousers, £9.00!!! bargain. They do come up big though, i only needed a size 20

xx


----------



## daisylane

So sorry about your loss Trixie but congratulations about your January bubba! 

This is my first pregnancy and touch-wood it'll stick. I've gotten two BFP's on CB digi's saying 3+ weeks on Tuesday evening and Wednesday morning, and a Dr's appointment on Friday to confirm. Wishing all you other January mummies-to-be a h&h next 7 or so months :D


----------



## 9babiesgone

really hate hate doctors!!! had a bad experience yesterday!!


----------



## trixie79

what happened 9 babies???

well i was away the weekend and im dying of the cold....i have a sore throat and feel like death warmed up!

anyone else have this???

i vaguely rem having this last time.....but i still have no symptoms....i dont feel preggers at all!


----------



## sept10

Trixie - i kinda don't feel preggo either - despite sore boobs at night, waking to the the loo and the fatigue its still surreal - i think maybe when my body starts to show some changes or when i see the gp or the mw maybe it will feel more real then....its the strangest feeling to rub my tummy and know that there is a little bean growing in there.....just can't get my head around it!!!!


----------



## sept10

any girls from the UK here go to the gp ..... i have an appointment with the mw at my practise for when i'm 8 weeks but made an appointment with the gp for tomorrow aswell - the gp doesn't know what the appointment is for and i'm worried i'll show up and say hi i'm pregnant and he will just say .... yeah and? .......what are your experiences? what questions should i ask???


----------



## trixie79

sept10 said:


> any girls from the UK here go to the gp ..... i have an appointment with the mw at my practise for when i'm 8 weeks but made an appointment with the gp for tomorrow aswell - the gp doesn't know what the appointment is for and i'm worried i'll show up and say hi i'm pregnant and he will just say .... yeah and? .......what are your experiences? what questions should i ask???

he may just take a urine sample to confirm, so grab a bottle before you go in....

if you have a history, mc etc , you can discuss any concerns you have...

mine wants to see me as soon as i have my next scan so if there are more than one he can refer me to a specialist!


----------



## Coco14

Sept, yeah that's kind of what my doc was like! I said I was hoping she would do a test and she said what for, 'you did 4 and they're all pos, I think it's safe to say you're pregnant'! But gave me some advice, checked my prescriptions and referred me to the MW. I would still go for peace of mind :)


----------



## padbrat

Yep that is pretty much what the Docs say... they may briefly run through foods you aren't meant to eat and stuff like that.... but they leave most of it to the Midwife to go through.

I am under the care of an Obs Cons so I don't even bother to go to my Docs, My Cons books my scans and gives me my meds


----------



## Lully2011

trixie79 said:


> what happened 9 babies???
> 
> well i was away the weekend and im dying of the cold....i have a sore throat and feel like death warmed up!
> 
> anyone else have this???
> 
> i vaguely rem having this last time.....but i still have no symptoms....i dont feel preggers at all!

Yep I'm feeling totally the same, throat has been closed every morning since Wednesday! :( Slowly throughout the day it gets better. As for breathing my nose is blocked one min and running the next :( I cant keep up!

Went to the chemist and I'm not allowed anything, just have to suffer!!


----------



## Snugggs

There is one thing you can have chick, Buttercup Syrup. GP told me i could have it after chemist said i couldn't have anything. Personally i think the chemist say that so that any liability doesn't lie with them.

It's very mild and if nothing else it will at least soothe your throat a little. Try mixing some honey and lemon with some boiled water too. Drinking that cooled will help too :)

_______________

I haven't even managed to get close to my GP yet. The receptionist would only book me in with the midwife. The date she gave me worked out that i would be 8 weeks! When i realised this i called back to try and get an earlier appointment as i felt i could be high-risk catagory and they managed one for this thursday.
My surgery is terrible for that. You can't get near a GP without the receptionists say so. Anyone think she was a bloody triage nurse lol

xx


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies,

Sept- I went to my docs last Thursday and she went through some things with me and then told me to book in with the midwife at reception. I dodt and got an apointment for that day but it was a bit of an anti climax reallt. She did a urine sample to check for protein etc but just asked some of my history. No one confirmed it for me, no tests, nothing. I have to for some paper work to come through and it will have my next appointment on that apparently. Bit gutted by basically nothing happening but I suppose it will have to do! Hope your appointment goes well :hugs:

Trixie- Hope you start feeling better soon hun. :hugs:

9babiesgone- I hope you are ok, doesn't sound too good about your appointment. Let us know if we can help with anything :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok and have had a fab weekend :flower: I am just sitting down and relaxing after a busy weekend. We told our close family about Pippin this weekend so that was good. Can't wait to see something concrete like a scan... suppose 6 test wasn't enough to convince me :haha:


----------



## 5-a-side

There is a warning on Buttercup for pregnancy but I think its more due to being alcohol related if you take copious amounts of it, but Thats what I'm having to relieve a cough thats driving me mad. Hope you find something that helps.

Well yesterday was a week passed since my BFP and its now sinking in. We're excited and cant wait for our scan (which could be about 6wks away) Not heard from MW yet but its still early days probably wont have book in appointment until about 8wks. Just feels like being in limbo land waiting.


----------



## bellaxgee

hi ladies! is anyone about ready to kill their hubbys??? everything mine does is bothering me - even if he asks for a kiss. i am trying to not let my hormones get the best of me, but they are taking over! i can't even stand to be in the same room with him right now. i hope this passes, and quickly because i can't take this fighting anymore.

only symptoms i have are really sore boobs, fatigue and peeing alot more. i am also very thirsty lately. wish some more symptoms would kick in so i could feel preggers.

...and the progesterone supplements are making me soo itchy down there :blush: only when i first put it in though. going to get more blood today and will know my levels tomorrow. then thursday is our first scan!


----------



## Pinky12

Bellaxgee, :wave: hun. My hubby isn't bothering me too much but he is getting on my nerves with constantly asking if I have eaten today!! I lost my appetite 6 months ago and would barely have 2 small meals a day. Now I am eating more than him and he is still pestering me over it!! I can't got 2 hours without eating otherwise I feel very weak and wierd!!

I am the same, sore boobs, fatigue, peeing a lot and eating constantly. It still doesn't feel real!!

Hope the bloods and scan goes well. Can't wait until my first one :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

men!!!! i could kill mine!

my cold seems to be going into my chest and im constantly drinkin hot lemon.....wish i could put abit of vodka in that but dont think i could take the guilt!!!!!

BBs are starting to throb on and off and i feel like i have hit a wall of tiredness...
just wish these 12 weeks would fly so we can start enjoying the rest of it!!!


----------



## Coco14

feel better soon trixie.

Good luck Bella :)

I have noticed at night I need to pee a lot more which is really annoying, and I'm bursting in the morning. BBs much the same and that's about it. well apart from the stressy moods, but OH is being so patient, I feel bad! :s


----------



## bellaxgee

that's the worst part - my hubby is doing nothing wrong! he has been catering to me for the past 2 weeks, mainly because i hurt my foot. so he is doing all of the cooking and cleaning and i just relax when i get home from work. he has even been sleeping on the couch to make sure i get a good night sleep. i think all of my anger is because he was layed off almost 2 months ago and i used what little savings we had to cover his end of the bills. so i am just over stressed with money, especially now with a LO on the way! maybe if he would get off the couch, stopped playing xbox all day and got a friggin job i would feel better.

ok, rant over!


----------



## padbrat

Gawd I feel like crap today.... no not MS, but just mega achey.... knackered beyond belief..... and peeing for England.... Hated every moment at work... 

Asked if I can have something for my hayfever at the chemist and got told no, I have to see my bloomin Doc... urghhhhh...

Moan over...


----------



## Coco14

It's hard work being preggers isn't it?!! and it's only the start!!


----------



## chloe85

been sick once today and then the icky feeling went yay but was replaced with extreme fatigue boooo lol


----------



## Snugggs

I've felt more sicky today too. Must be a 6week thing lol.

Not actually barfed yet, but come quite close a couple of times

x


----------



## Coco14

Chloe that's rubbish. It must be a 6 week thing because it started for me this morn, not actually sick but felt rough!


----------



## Coco14

p.s. I read about a woman who got up at 6 to eat a digestive biscuit then went back to bed for an hour so when she properly got up she didn't feel too bad...!?


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Well it looks like my morning sickness may be starting. Although In have eaten 3 times already today I have just had to go to the loo as I felt sick but all I was doing was wretching, not actually been sick yet but still don't feel great!!

Feels a little more real now lol!!

Hope everyone is doing good x


----------



## bellaxgee

i cant wait to feel just a lil bit of MS to make it more real! hope you ladies feel better. i did hear of eating a lil something if you get up in the middle of the night at all to keep something in your stomach.


----------



## Pinky12

I eat constantly :haha: at 7.30 I had some wholemeal toast, 10.30 some strawberries and a cherry scone, felt sick and was wretching at 11.30 and I have eaten half a sandwich now and had to throw the rest away as I felt crappy :(

I have a glass of milk and 2 fromage frais before bed as well as I usually get hungry then. I am surprised if 2 hours go by and I haven't eaten :haha: I am the same as you Bellaxgee with wanting it to feel real so part of me hopes this is it! The other part hates being sick lol

Well I have been given a price for an of-cut of carpet to fit in the babies room and am going to get it with the oh tonight :happydance: . Anyway, back to work :hugs:


----------



## bellaxgee

does anyone live in a one bedroom apartment and planning on keeping LO in your room for a little while?


----------



## Snugggs

bellaxgee said:


> does anyone live in a one bedroom apartment and planning on keeping LO in your room for a little while?


we don't live in a one bed, but we're definatly planning on keeping sweet pea in with us until around 6 months old (depending on her need for independence). DS was ready to move out by around 4 months.

A youre planning on trying to move to somewhere bigger? So long as you don't feel crammed, I see no problem at all with you having LO with you for longer :)


Hope everyone is well? I feel so nauseous but just can't be sick. I wish I could then feeling like this would be for a reason lol

Xx


----------



## bellaxgee

Snugggs said:


> bellaxgee said:
> 
> 
> does anyone live in a one bedroom apartment and planning on keeping LO in your room for a little while?
> 
> 
> our bedroom is a good size, definitely room for a full sized crib comfortably. our lease is up when LO would be 7 months, so we will be moving to somewhere bigger then so i think we should be ok.Click to expand...


----------



## trixie79

we would reccommend that the lo stays in mums room for the first 6 months anyway, so youll be grand..............im soooooo tired today, have a cheaty cough but cold seems to be going....

im still not feeling sick though!!! not that i want to , but this still doesnt feel real!


----------



## Pinky12

Hey trixie- thats exactly how I felt last week about wanting ms. I have felt bad since 11ish today and I am hoping it is ms but we will see how I feel tomorrow. Give yourself a week, it will probably kick in by then :hugs:

I'm off to bed, bye :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

I have found that if I eat every couple of hours I am OK with M/S.... however, it has woken me up in the early hours once or twice...

Though aches have all gone now! YAY cos I really was feeling rough!


----------



## 9babiesgone

been feeling bad m/s since 4 weeks. and lately it i just starting to lessen up.


----------



## sept10

anybody already got a bit of a belly - not baby bump just BLOAT!!!!!


----------



## bellaxgee

in the morning my pants fit fine, after lunch (which is right now) i am sitting at my desk with the button AND zipper undone. have been layering a long tank under my shirts so i can pull it over my undone pants though. by the time i get home from work i look about 6months preggers!


----------



## trixie79

sept10 said:


> anybody already got a bit of a belly - not baby bump just BLOAT!!!!!

oh i do, i have went up a dress size, im usually a large uk 12 and since the triplets i have been squeezing in2 them, and now im bursting out of my 14s...
so annoying as i feel like i have no clothes!!!!:dohh:


----------



## 5-a-side

sept10 said:


> anybody already got a bit of a belly - not baby bump just BLOAT!!!!!

:thumbup: Me too!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yep I got major bloat going on.


----------



## Mrs_X

hello and congrats!
i am due on the 15/1/12 
sarah xxx


----------



## bellaxgee

guysss...my first scan is in 5 hours and im freaking out! i am so nervous that i won't be able to see a heartbeat since my hcg started low. fx i see that little flicker. we are bringing our camera just in case!


----------



## Snugggs

bellaxgee said:


> guysss...my first scan is in 5 hours and im freaking out! i am so nervous that i won't be able to see a heartbeat since my hcg started low. fx i see that little flicker. we are bringing our camera just in case!

Good luck bellaxgee, keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## 5-a-side

bellaxgee said:


> guysss...my first scan is in 5 hours and im freaking out! i am so nervous that i won't be able to see a heartbeat since my hcg started low. fx i see that little flicker. we are bringing our camera just in case!

Good luck, your levels have been increasing so thats a very good sign.


----------



## Snugggs

Had my first MW app this morning. She was most annoyed that consultant hadn't kept a closer eye on me and bent all the rules to get me an early scan :)

Hope you're all well ladies? Anyone else got appt's coming up soon?

xx


----------



## 5-a-side

Hope you get that scan through quickly, sounds like she's a MW that will be good for you.

Not heard anything about booking appointment with MW yet, but not worried because it wont be until around 8wks anyway and then scan wont be until I'm around 12wks (6wks away) so I've got a little wait yet, that's the down side of finding out early I suppose.


----------



## Snugggs

Yes she's definatly a good one. Unfortunatly though she's not a community midwife so she won't be my named MW, but, she's permanently at my GP's and she's told me to go and she her when ever i want to... which is lovely :)

It definatly is a down side to testing early. It seems like such a long time to wait and i think the early weeks always drag too.
It's great being a Sweet Pea though isn't it... Half way milestone to becomeing a lime! lol

x


----------



## trixie79

good luck bella!


----------



## bellaxgee

ok girls... here it goes....

i saw the yolk sack, fetal pole and a little flicker!!! i measured to 6 weeks exactly so the doctor said i probably O'd later than i thought but i showed her my FF chart and she said many woman use FF friend and it is usually a few days off with the thermal shift! sooo everything looks good! i go back in 2 weeks for another scan so i can hear the heartbeat!

heres my lil bean!!


----------



## 5-a-side

So glad all is well, what a sweet scan picture. 
It's amazing all this is going on inside us. 
Bet your looking forward to hearing that little heartbeat next then it's a sound you'll never forget. Thanks for sharing your picture.


----------



## Alesmommy2

Hi ladies hope,yall dont mind, im due jan 22 2012! My scan is jan 14 at 8weeka and 4 days I believe im hoping,things go great! Glad to share my moment with u ladies, those scans are looking,fab!


----------



## 5-a-side

Welcome *Alesmommy2* :hi: Our due dates are currently 1 day apart. Hope I get a date for my scan soon. Though not likely when I havent got a MW appointment yet.
I want one especially after seeing all the cutie pics being posted lately.


----------



## Pinky12

Hi Ladies,

Alesmommy2- I am due the 22nd January as well :happydance: Congratulations and welcome :hugs:

Bellaxgee- I am so glad the appointment went well. I cant wait to feel that excitement and see my little pippin but have a while off yet! I look forward to your one in 2 weeks time :hugs:

Snuggs- That is good that you know where a decent midwife is. I had a lovely one when she just took my details but she said she doesn't usually come to my doctors so I doubt I will have her next time.

I hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:

I have had a bad 24 hours with morning sickness which was so dfficult doing a day in work/ Luckily it has eased off a bit today so I am coping better and looking forward to 2 days at home feeling sick :haha: 

Speak to you all soon :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

really really upset. Probably leaving bnb and this thread for awhile.

wish you all the most luck ever!!! If you wnat to know what is up pm me, as it is a very delicate matter.


----------



## bellaxgee

9babiesgone :hugs:


----------



## xxEMZxx

Hi guys! I'm Emma and I'm due 7th January with baby no. 2. :)


----------



## Pinky12

9babiesgone said:


> really really upset. Probably leaving bnb and this thread for awhile.
> 
> wish you all the most luck ever!!! If you wnat to know what is up pm me, as it is a very delicate matter.

:hugs: you will be missed :hugs:


----------



## Alesmommy2

5-a-side: Thank you!! :) wooopp wooppp! I havent seen my doctor yet, I have an appt on the 14!... i'm so anxious! I just want to see that lil peanut. :)

Pinky12: I had morning sickness for 24 hr period, after that every other day i'm fine if not i'll be gagging everything I see... pretty weird with my first pregnancy I did not have any symptoms. with this one i'm having ms, headaches, etc!


----------



## MrsMama

Just a quick update from my original post, I'm actually due 18th January, had an early scan at 6 weeks 6 days and am now 7 weeks and 2 days :) 
Baby has a lovely strong heartbeat but I couldn't believe how tiny he/she is!! Am surprised I've made it this far with no morning sickness as with my daughter I was sick morn noon and night from 5 weeks! Fingers crossed it stays this good! I'm thinking it's possibly a boy!! Hehe!!! Don't mind either way though x


----------



## trixie79

bella your wee bean looks perfect.....

hi all.....im still not feeling any symptoms....starting to feel like i have had a mmc. i have a scan on wed and it cant come soon enough.....

surely i would be feeling something by now????


----------



## MammyEvans20

found out im due 6th Jan :)
Have had really bad ms but latelly it has eased off thank god :) cannot have milk as it makes me sick and am very picky with my food and sore nipples aswell


----------



## chloe85

well I had an early scan today and I'm due the 22nd not the 18th saw beans heartbeat it was amazing :D


----------



## trixie79

hi guys this was my scan from 5 weeks....im sure i can see more than one but i dont know....come one wednesday!!!


----------



## 5-a-side

aww, thats cute. You'll know for sure on Wednesday though wont you Trixie? We'll all be waiting on BnB for you to post!
I've got another 5wks before my scan I should think. Hoping MW will call at some point this week so I can have an appointment to look forward to.


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies :flower:

5-a-side- I am the same as you, My first scan wont be until July, but at least it is near my bday so looking forward to that. I got my 1st midwife appointment through this weekend and it is a week today so looking forward to that at least. Hope you get yours through soon :hugs:

Trixie- Aw bless, I cant wait to see mine. I look forward to seeing Wednesdays one!

Well my morning sickness dies off over the weekend which was good but I felt worn out and spent most the weekend in bed! The morning sickness is back now I am back at work which is just great!! Can't wait to get home :-(


----------



## bellaxgee

trixie i wouldnt worry about symptoms. i only have sore boobs..which i only really feel when i am trying to sleep or poke them and i am still getting waves of cramps which makes me nervous, but when i dont feel them i get nervous too. i have a slight feeling of nausea sometimes but not even close to ms. cant wait to see your bean(s) on wednesday!!


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

trixie79 said:


> Mamaof4n1more said:
> 
> 
> Hey Trixie how you feeling? I'm doing well. Don't even feel like I'm pg now, lol. Except I'm a little more tired than normal. I keep testing to make sure the line keeps getting darker. And it does :happydance:
> 
> hiya hun, im doing ok....no real symptoms yet......havent done anymore tests as im broke from buying all the ones from last cycle!!!
> im still in shock too, it doesnt feel real....i feel abit weird but this is so different to last time!!!....scan on friday to see the sac, then ill be referred to my consultant who will prob do a scan at 7 weeks, to see how many are in here!!!!
> 
> how are you hun??:hugs:Click to expand...

Well, I haven't been on for awhile now because I lost the baby. Still dealing with the heart ache. But I wish nothing but the best for all you wonderful ladies on here! Stick little babies stick!!!


----------



## 5-a-side

I'm sorry for your sad news :hugs:


----------



## bellaxgee

i am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

Mamaof4n1more said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamaof4n1more said:
> 
> 
> Hey Trixie how you feeling? I'm doing well. Don't even feel like I'm pg now, lol. Except I'm a little more tired than normal. I keep testing to make sure the line keeps getting darker. And it does :happydance:
> 
> hiya hun, im doing ok....no real symptoms yet......havent done anymore tests as im broke from buying all the ones from last cycle!!!
> im still in shock too, it doesnt feel real....i feel abit weird but this is so different to last time!!!....scan on friday to see the sac, then ill be referred to my consultant who will prob do a scan at 7 weeks, to see how many are in here!!!!
> 
> how are you hun??:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I haven't been on for awhile now because I lost the baby. Still dealing with the heart ache. But I wish nothing but the best for all you wonderful ladies on here! Stick little babies stick!!!Click to expand...

im so sorry:hugs:


----------



## HollyRN1321

Hey ladies,
havent been on here in a bit, so busy working and now that the kids are home from school for the summer I am trying to keep them entertained on my days off. Not to mention, that I am EXHAUSTED and just want to nap all the time!!!

7 weeks tomorrow!!! And my first scan is at 9:30 am!! Im dying with excitement and nerves. I just pray to see that little flicker tomorrow morning!!! I'll post asap when I get back!


----------



## trixie79

i havent slept a wink all night !!!! im soooo nervous.........just another couple of hours and ill know. FX for me!!


----------



## 5-a-side

Good luck with your scan


----------



## trixie79

one little heartbeat, all is well !!


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations trixie :flower:


----------



## bellaxgee

trixie79 said:


> one little heartbeat, all is well !!

aww congrats trix!! did you measure exactly to the day??


----------



## trixie79

bellaxgee said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> one little heartbeat, all is well !!
> 
> aww congrats trix!! did you measure exactly to the day??Click to expand...

i measured 6 weeks 2 days..........i may not even make in to january babies!!!!!........doc didnt seem to worried abt the difference.....
have to go to gp now and he will refer me for my booking. i think i mite go back to the doc who delivered the triplets, but not sure yet!


----------



## bellaxgee

i was just asking because i measured 2 days behind but i guess thats normal in early pregnancy. i have another scan next week, hoping my little bean had a growth spurt!!


----------



## padbrat

Bella I got put back a few days at my scan on Monday... I saw a baby and a HB so all was well... but have had a big bleed to day so am back for another scan tomorrow... wish me luck ladies... my MS has been bad and I really thought this baby would be our girl, now I am just living in hope....

stick stick stick stick baby!


----------



## bellaxgee

padbrat ill be praying for you!!


----------



## Coco14

Good news Trix :)

Thinking of you padbrat, let us know.

I have an internal scan at 9.30 tomorrow :)


----------



## HollyRN1321

Hey ladies,
I had my scan today, they did an internal and saw the baby right away!!! Im measuring exactly 7 weeks today, so I guess my dates were right on!! The heartbeat was at 148 and it was flickering away!!!!
My heart is at ease now and I feel so so so incredibly happy. Its been a great day!!
Padrat, thinking of you today.. let us know asap!!
Congrats on the great news Trixie and... Coco, good luck with your scan tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Coco14

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







7+2.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 5-a-side

Awww just look at that gorgeous little bean! Thats cute. 
Thanks for sharing.
Hope everyone is well, Padbrat I hope your scan today restores your hope, we're here for you x


----------



## trixie79

thinking of you padbrat...xx


----------



## bellaxgee

coco that picture is precious!!


----------



## padbrat

Sorry ladies. My baby heart had stopped beating and after our 6th loss we are giving up. I am having surgery tomorrow.


----------



## bellaxgee

i am sooo sorry for your loss padbrat :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Padbrat, I'm so sorry. Take care.


----------



## trixie79

padbrat im so so sorry....look after yourself xxx


----------



## Claire1

I'm so sorry Padbrat, thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## TriChick

I'm so sorry to hear that:(


----------



## 5-a-side

Oh gosh Padbrat I'm so sorry for you. :hugs:


----------



## 5-a-side

Got my Booking Appointment for 28/06/11 at 10.15am. Need to go pick up my Bounty Pack from the doctors before hand. Feel pleased that I have a date. I'll be 10+3 ish.
Cool site HERE shows how many days you'll be at what point. Think thats very easy to work things out.


----------



## bellaxgee

5-a-side .. i LOVE that website! thank you!

i know its really early, but i got a doppler yesterday so i decided to try it and i was so confused by my own hb. i really thought i had the babys bc it was so fast but i am thinking that the count is not very accurate.


----------



## 5-a-side

No probs, hope others like it too.
I would guess at 7wks you'd be very lucky to pick up a hb with a doppler as you'd have to be spot on the right posistion. I'm sure you'll soon be able to pick it up though and that will be cool.


----------



## trixie79

s a side thats a great website............you dont have long to go till your booking.
i went to my gp today, he was delighted that it was only one!!!! he has referred me to the consultant that delivered one of the triplets. it feels like a dream that i had triplets sometimes!
my mate in oz is sending me her doppler, i cant wait!!!!


----------



## torilou

Hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining, my edd so far is 1st Jan x


----------



## trixie79

hi torilou....your very welcome x


----------



## torilou

Thanks trixie

How you doing?


----------



## trixie79

im doing well....feeling a little sick but nothing major.....how you doing??


----------



## torilou

Im doing ok, well when I can stay awake that is lol, sickness has been awful! Did start to wear off around 9 weeks but seems to be coming back although nothing like it had been! Sat patiently waiting for scan appt to hurry up and come through in the post as really struggling to hide the bump now, my sons friends mum came yesterday to pick him up for a party and I could see her eyeing my stomach up, arghhhh lol x


----------



## bellaxgee

hi girls. hope everyone and their beans are doing well.

this morning i was trying to use the doppler again (i know im crazy its sooo early) but i was pushing hard above my pubic bone and i swear i heard it real quick then lost it. but when i was done i went to the bathroom and noticed brown when i wiped with one tinyyyyy clot of brown/reddish. now im sooo scared i did something when i was pushing so hard. i havent had any spotting at all so it kind of freaked me out. it seems to have stopped now i think but im still soo nervous and thinking about going to the emergency room.

next ultrasound is on thursday and i dunno if i can wait.


----------



## trixie79

i would go to the emergyency room to ease your mind....im sure you will be fine xxx


----------



## 5-a-side

Its about how you feel, are you able to rest up and wait? If going to the Hospital would make you feel better then go in and and I hope you get a reassuring response.


----------



## bellaxgee

i ended up not going. it was just the once when i wiped and then it was completely gone. i wont be using the doppler for a few weeks now. i am just so scared to go on thursday and there wont be a heartbeat. praying everything is ok.


----------



## trixie79

ill say a prayer bella....im sure evrything will be fine. 

anyone else feeling little twinges???


----------



## ashley_gee89

*YES! - Now if I didn't know any better, I'd say they were bub movements, like I know they're tiny and w/e but it felt the exact same with my son.. They're very low down too.

What do yours feel like ?*


----------



## trixie79

i dont have them anymore, but they wer low down, kind of sharp twinges.....

dont feel pregnant today!!


----------



## bellaxgee

something trixie said in another thread made me want to ask you ladies.....

*has anyone not had sex since you found out you were pregnant???*
i havent :blush: i am just too nervous still!


----------



## trixie79

lol!!!!! go for it bella nothing you do will harm your baby! after losing the triplets, i think i just feel that if its not going to be, there is nothing i can do...

trust me the orgasms are very intense and the baby gets a happy feeling from them apparently......trust me i googled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol!!


----------



## Claire1

bellaxgee said:


> something trixie said in another thread made me want to ask you ladies.....
> 
> *has anyone not had sex since you found out you were pregnant???*
> i havent :blush: i am just too nervous still!

Hubby and I have had loads of :sex: since we found out! Dont know what happened to hubby, but he wont leave me alone! :haha: It could be that when we were ttc we both felt it was all abit like clockwork and took the fun out? Or it could be that I told him once the baby comes, that sex will prob be the last thing on my mind...who knows? But trust me....its good when your preggers ha ha! xx


----------



## bellaxgee

i'm just scared it will do something to my cervix. my hubby is very :ahemm: endowed in that department lol and it would sometimes hurt on a normal basis nevermind now being so sensitive down there. maybe after i see bubz all healthy and growing on thursday we will try!!


----------



## ashley_gee89

Claire1 said:


> bellaxgee said:
> 
> 
> something trixie said in another thread made me want to ask you ladies.....
> 
> *has anyone not had sex since you found out you were pregnant???*
> i havent :blush: i am just too nervous still!
> 
> Hubby and I have had loads of :sex: since we found out! Dont know what happened to hubby, but he wont leave me alone! :haha: It could be that when we were ttc we both felt it was all abit like clockwork and took the fun out? Or it could be that I told him once the baby comes, that sex will prob be the last thing on my mind...who knows? But trust me....its good when your preggers ha ha! xxClick to expand...

*My OH has been the same and we weren't seriously TTC, he said I have an aura about me that drives him wild, maybe same for your OH ? lol

Oh yes, pregnancy definitely hightens the "moment" bahaha *


----------



## 5-a-side

Its not changed for us, we're having just as much sex (not quite as rigorous and OH has to watch out for my ribs) but I couldnt imagine going without it, its something really special for OH and myself. 
Although I feel myself as getting fat rather than pregnant OH says I look amazing and he loves me nipples! lol just gotta watch I dont poke his eyes out! :haha:


----------



## bellaxgee

hi girlies. how is everyone feeling??

i have my 2nd scan today and am sooo nervous. i had a dream last night that i had a mmc :sad1: i think i am just freaking myself out. i have had twinges and pulling since yesterday morning which is probably a good sign. i woke up in the middle of the night with my boobs not hurting at all and thought it was all over but the soreness is back this morning. 

will this worry *ever* end???


----------



## trixie79

good luck bella.....let us know as soon as!!!

im having such a bad day.....none of my clothes fit me, my belly is massive.....i wont be able to hide pregnancy for any longer,............has anyone elses stomach look like they are 6 months pregnant????


----------



## Pinky12

Sorry I haven't been around much ladies but I have been quite ill with nausea and morning sickness. My doctor has given me anti sickness pills and signed me off work until at least Tuesday. I am to go back to the doctors on Monday and he will tell me then if I can go back to work or if I haven't improved hospital. Pretty bored already :haha: I am not used to all this lying about lol

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## bellaxgee

aw pinky - i hope u start feeling better! you are an olive!!! yay!!

trixie - i'm wearing maternity pants already! i can't bear sitting at my desk all day with my waistband digging into my belly.

i went for my 2nd scan yesterday and everything is perfect!! measured exactly 8w2d and had a strong hb of 176! i hope the fast hb/girl thing is true!

here's my little beanie...they grow so fast!!


----------



## ashley_gee89

*Awwh Bella, beany looks brill  - Glad all went good!

Anyone else got leakin' boobs already ?  - Google says it's normal, and shows a healthy pregnancy but I'm not all together sure I should be leaking this early, although this is my 2nd child (4th pregnancy). :S*


----------



## trixie79

ah bella she is beautiful!!!!!!

no leaking boobs my end!!!


----------



## Coco14

Lovely pic Bella.


----------



## firstpreg

Hi all
Just thought i would jump in and say hey. I have a due date of early January, january 4th they said at first but I think it is a little later than that I guess they will confirm hopefully at my next scan! I have my 3 month scan on Friday and just keeping everything crossed that everything is OK. This will be my first so have no idea what to expect. The last few days i have had little twinges around my abdomen, hoping that this is a normal thing and means everything is doing what it should :/ fingers crossed.

Ashley, I also noticed a little leak yesterday, and was hoping this was a good sign as I have been so worried! Friday seems like forever away!

Anyway, looking forward to talking with you ladies :)


----------



## 5-a-side

Its gone quiet here.
Is everyone ok?


----------



## trixie79

5-a-side said:


> Its gone quiet here.
> Is everyone ok?

I know, i think that everyone just pops in and out!! not much going on my end.....still abit sicky and sooo bloody fat!!! none of my clothes fit me, ah well!!!
i have my 12 weeks scan on 5th july with my consultant.....cant wait!:coffee:

welcome firstpreg.....xxx:hugs:


----------



## bellaxgee

hi girls. how is everyone?

trixie i havent scheduled my 12 week yet, but will you be 12 weeks by then? i worked mine out to be the following week around the 11th.


----------



## 5-a-side

Havent heard about my 12wk scan yet, but should do after next tuesday when I have my first MW appointment, think I'll be at 12wks for the scan.


----------



## bellaxgee

i scheduled my NT screening for July 11th. i'm a little nervous.

my dad made an announcement to immediate family on father's day, which was sunday, that his little girl was going to be a mommy =)

waiting until 12 weeks to announce on FB to the rest of the world!


----------



## trixie79

ah bella thats a lovely way to tell them, im going to be consultant led so he needs to see me before 12 weeks so he can start me on an antibiotic......i just hope it works and i dont get an infection....

its still so hard to believe im pregnant!


----------



## bellaxgee

i am just beginning to believe it now! we picked up the hb on our doppler yesterday! it was only for a minute and then i guess the little peanut went back to hiding. but it is the most distinct sound. i really didnt know what i was listening for until i heard it!


----------



## 5-a-side

The little train track sound? I cant wait to hear mine, hope MW tries next week.

Posted my 9wk bump shot on my journal. Actually doesnt seem that big in the photo.


----------



## trixie79

you look good 5 a side...you look pregnant, whereas i just look fat!!!! and i swear i was smaller with the triplets!!!! it must have something to do with previous stretching! you just pop or something!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

So sorry I've not been about but I got signed off work last week due to the morning sickness. I have been pretty much surviving off anti sickness pills for a week but have today managed not to take one and I have been fine so far. Hopefully it continues as I have been unable to eat which means I have had no energy and spent all week in bed. Here is hoping it has calmed down!

*Trixie-* I dont have much of a bump (or bulge :haha:) anymore due to me being ill its all gone :( I have my 12 week scan on the 8th July and cannot wait. I am hoping I may get a peak of him/her on friday as I have a hospital appointment to check everything is ok. Hope your sicky feeling has gone :hugs:

*Bellaxgee-* I bet it was amazing to hear the heartbeat on the doppler. My oh will not let me get one :( I am still not 100% about it all and keep on thinking something is going to be wrong. Suppose it cant be when I have been this sick :haha:

*5-a-side-* I was surprised at how esy it was to book my 12 week scan following my appointment. I got the choice of exactly when I wanted to have it which was good. Hope your booking appointment goes well :hugs:

Hello to all the other lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

so sorry you have been so unwell! although it would be a great diet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaxgee

is anyone else getting sick from their prenatal vitamins?

i thought maybe my morning sickness was kicking in until i realized i only get sick on the days that i take my vitamins with breakfast instead of lunch.

i had been taking them while ttc and never had a problem so maybe its just a coincidence?


----------



## Pinky12

Bellaxgee- I only take my vitamins later in the day. The reason it makes you sick is because of the iron in it. They aways say that you should not take iron on an empty stomach and although you eat it with breakfast I think you need a bit more in your tummy to stop it making you feel sick. :hugs

Trixie- I have lost weight and in a way it is a good diet but I am now 4 pound of being underweight and if I hit the underweight catogory then I have to me monitored more throughout the pregnancy :(


----------



## trixie79

i hope the sickness subsides......and you start you gain a little xx


----------



## Pinky12

I have been two full days with no sickness and no anti sickness pills so I am quite happy. I am off to see my consultant today to check everything is ok so I am slightly worried it won't be :(
Only time will tell x

Hope everyone is having a lovely day x


----------



## trixie79

good luck pinky x


----------



## bellaxgee

pinky you're a prune!!! good luck! i am sure everything is fine!


----------



## 5-a-side

I think we get as worried when we've got no symptoms as when we have too many. 
Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Pinky12

5 a side, I completely agree!! I have been so poorly these last few weeks and it upset me that I wasnt giving my baby what it needed. Then my doctor stressed me out by sending me for these extra tests making me think something was up. Then when I managed to come off the anti sickness pills and cope I was concerned that I wasn't being sick :doh: I will be happy on the 8th when I see my little one! Hope you are feeling ok :hugs:

bellaxgee, thankyou :hugs: I have just had conformation from the hospital that my HCG levels are high so they are happy that everything it ok :happydance: 

I hope everyone else is ok :hugs:

My doctor has allowed me to go back to work tomorrow on reduced hours so I am glad I have something to do :happydance: never thought I would be happy about returning to work :haha:


----------



## trixie79

hi girls, im sooooo sooo tired today...i dont work mondays, so went back to bed at 12 and slept out cold till 3pm.....i only got up cause i was hungry!!

i could literally sleep 24 hours a day....
i also work 8 to 6 tue to fri and dont know how im coping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pinky im glad your feeling better xxx


----------



## bellaxgee

trixie i know how you feel. i have been working overtime since DH is out of work. i come home eat then go to bed only to wake up and do the same thing the next day.

on another note, i am obsessed with my doppler! it can't harm the baby right??
i think its because i just don't feel like something is in there. once i start feeling movement then i think i will be better.

only a few more weeks until 2nd trimester for us! yay!!


----------



## 5-a-side

Doppler wont hurt the baby at all so dont worry about that. It might be a while to you get to feel any real movements but if your in tune with your body you may feel it earlier. Its magical when you do. 
I dont feel pregnant at the moment, nausea has gone really so its just little me getting slightly fatter looking. 

MW appointment today, having the dreaded bloods taken :( but its all for a good cause.
I'll update later.

Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## Claire1

OMG....my nipples are on fire today, ouchie!!! ha ha


----------



## trixie79

still tired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaxgee

hang in there ladies! i am beginning to feel like my usual this week. the placenta should be taking over for all of us soon and thats when our bodies should regulate. come on placenta!!!!


----------



## 5-a-side

Had a good day yesterday, bruise from where blood was taken isnt too nad but its quite itchy around the area. 
No nausea for a few days so that's good. 

Really want to eat poached egg on toast :(


----------



## Coco14

Hi all, glad to hear you are doing well. I have not been able to get online for a while.
I'm feeling worried today. Not been feeling very sick at all and this week I have had more energy. Also today I can feel twinges in my uterus. Should I call my doc?


----------



## 5-a-side

If you are seriously concerned then do but it could be that your ready to "pop" when your uterus rises above the pelvic bone. 
If its not painful and no bleeding then I'm sure you are ok, rest up and try to relax, there is so much going on inside us its not surprising the things we all go through.
Hope you start feeling better.


----------



## Coco14

Thank you. Midwife said it doesn't sound worrying but to make a docs app anyway.


----------



## bellaxgee

coco, i felt just like you yesterday. i kept having sharp twinges and pulling all day and was so nervous. i ran home to hear the hb and all was fine. 5-a-side is right, there is so much going on inside all of us. the hb was actually a little higher, so maybe thing are moving up for us. its so hard not to worry about what are and what we are not feeling. it will all be worth it in the end!


----------



## 5-a-side

Scan date through. Friday 17th July. 2 weeks today :) Early appointment too which I'm glad about :)


----------



## Pinky12

Yey :happydance: 5-a-side on the scan date. Mine is 1 week today and I can't wait!

Hope everyone else is ok. I can't wait to start feeling a little better. I have had a constant head ache for 48 hours now and the tiredness is just silly. Not long now until the 2nd tri!


----------



## bellaxgee

pinky - i am on my 3rd day of a constant headache! tylenol is doing nothing for it. feeling a little :sick: today again as well. ughhhh bring on the second trimester!!

nt screening in 10 days...eeekk!


----------



## trixie79

well i had my midwife appointment and it was the same midwife that came out to me after the triplets, so it was very emotional. she didnt swab me (have yellowy smeely discharge)but took a urine sample which is all clear and told me to hold out till tue when i see my consultant.

im still very tired....wretching at smells all the time, but not sick.....same as last time...
i wonder if its a girl as i had 3 girls the last time?? everything is the same.....

another 2 weeks to go, and im out of the 1st trimester.........i cant wait.
i think i was 16 weeks last time when i felt great! you forget how crap you feel when pregnant!!!!

bella wats nt screening???


----------



## 5-a-side

NT is the term for the Nuchal Translucensy where they measure the amount of fluid at the back of babies neck, it can detect abnormalities for Down's Syndrome.
They will do it at all 12wk (ish) scans unless you opt out of it. 

Feel absolutely fine, infact I wouldnt even know I'm pregnant right now :)


----------



## 5-a-side

Happy 4th of July to those celebrating :D

Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## Pinky12

Bellaxgee, my head aches have died down slightly but still suffer every day. I had a small wave of sickness last night but have had nothing much for a few weeks. Hope you start feeling better soon. I have ad a few days where I have felt better but still suffer from tiredness so I am hoping I am coming out the other side!

Trixie, hope you start feeling better soon. Wretching is not nice at all. I got to a point I was wretching that much my stomach muscles were killing me!

5-a-side, glad to see your feeling good at the minute. I am hoping I am getting to that stage at the minute.

Well I had a busy weekend and I am a bit disappointed I have to go back to work! I didn't sleep well last night due to the heat so I am a little grumpy today. I started a pregnancy journal last night but not really too sure about it atm. I have been having some pretty weird dreams these past few days and think it is because of my scan on Friday. I am excited about it but concerned that something is going to be wrong. Well at least I only have to wait until Friday!


----------



## Pinky12

has anyone noticed that they have an itchy belly or belly button??


----------



## bellaxgee

my lower tummy has been itchy and under my boobs. i think i may have a slight case of thrush from the progesterone. have been having brown disharge the past couple of days. not everytime i wipe, but i am looking for it now which i need to stop. kind of moucus, not blood. still has me worried though. hb is still strong (thank god for this doppler!)

yay for LIMES!


----------



## Pinky12

My doctor was concerned I may have a urine infection when I was signed off and sent my urine off to be tested and I have not heard anything about that yet. Hope you manage to sort out the brown discharge bella :hugs:

So excited for my scan on Friday :happydance:


----------



## 5-a-side

hey ladies :D 
Pinky, I sent a sample away last wednesday and havent heard anything back yet, I do think I have a UTI though so I'm doing my best to flush it out. 
I'm in the "no symptom" zone right now, which sometimes has me a bit paranoid something is wrong but I'm looking at it in the way there is nothing I can do until scan next friday, so trying to think positive that baby is growing well and the placenta is taking over.

brown is better than red Bella, everyone says its just old blood that accumulates and gets pushed out as baby changes and grows. I'm glad your doppler is giving you comfort :)


----------



## Coco14

Hi all, woohoo lime club! I saw the midwife and heard the heartbeat :D so I guess I'm just lucky with the lack of symptoms.
Is anyone else just having the dating scan and not NT?


----------



## trixie79

well guys i had my booking and scan and everything is great.....very active baby apparently and he or she is making me feel so sick i have taken the week off work!


----------



## Coco14

Good news trixie, but not on the sickness :/


----------



## Pinky12

Boo trixie, the sickness is not good! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

:happydance: Coco for the booking appointment! I have my 1st scan on friday and am so excited but nervous

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## bellaxgee

yay trix!

hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Leets

Hey everyone, I'm due approximate 24th Jan. Midwifes messed up my paperwork and hospital rejected to care for me so still don't have a scan date at approximate 12 weeks. Really annoying, waiting, prob gonna be too late have nutual scan, would just like some blummin reassurance that every thing is ok! Really fed up with it. 

Sorry for the rant lol


----------



## trixie79

hi leets,thats really crap! it is nice to have seen my baby's heartbeat...although im so nausous, so im sure thats a good thing.....neverthe less its still nice to see. i hope you get a scan soon...x


----------



## Pinky12

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r161/primesera/Snapbucket/8ef97fa3-orig.jpg

Hi guys just thought I would share this. Little Pippin was moving about happily and saw the little heartbeat fluttering away x

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## bellaxgee

pinky!! gorgeous! im so excited for my scan on monday!


----------



## trixie79

ah thats a really good scan pic.....mine is so much smaller and looks like a little blob!!!

well i have 2 infections ...a uti and vaginal! typical! 
i just knew i wasnt feeling great....so i hope the antibiotic clears it up and doesnt harm the baby, i have to start flagyl next week for 5 months, obviously im prone to infections......just wish they knew that before and maybe i would have my girls now!


----------



## Pinky12

Bella , good luck for your scan. I spent most of mine trying to concentrate on not peeing lol. I was dying for the loo. It was amazing to see pip moving about on the screen!

Trixie, sorry to hear about your infections, make sure you get rest and get better x


----------



## Miss lrb

hi all due date is 18/1/2011. 2st baby for me...any so nervouse


----------



## britishsaffy

I'm late joining this thread, but, HI....
My due date is Jan 6th. Ive already had 2 scans because since I don't have periods and we didnt even think I could get PG, there was no other way to date.
This is my 1st, and I'm 35 yrs old so i'm having an amnio on 25th July because I was told i'm high risk....FXed because i'm really scared something might go wrong.

I'm already loving our little miracle baby :)


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi there new members to the thread. Your not late, we've got until January 2012!!! 
Hope the amnio goes well x


----------



## bellaxgee

hi all!

trix i hope you start feeling better soon!

had my NT scan today and everything is perfect! risk is 1/10,000+!

here's my bubs..was jumping like crazy and waving :)


----------



## Pinky12

Oh wow Bella, what a beautiful picture. I have to wait until next week for my nt results :(


----------



## bellaxgee

i am sure everything is perfect pinky! i think i am going to book a private scan at 15.5 weeks to try and see gender!


----------



## trixie79

ah bella he/she is beautiful!!!!!

bloody antibiotics have given me thrush!!!! anyone else lost weight????? i have lost half a stone and im not throwing up??????


----------



## bellaxgee

i have lost about 10lbs, but i am overweight to begin with. i think i may have thrush too, but i have never had it or a yeast infection before so i am not sure.


----------



## trixie79

ah its horrible, itchy and sore!! some say it hurts to pee but i dont have that! think my infection is slowly clearing up, the discharge is alot less than it was.....finish the course tomorrow and then i start the next one!


----------



## Pinky12

I haven't lost weight, I have put on loads but tbh I needed to! If you look on my journal I have just uploaded a before and after picture of me and you will see the bulge I have!

Trixie- I thought I had an infection a few weeks ago but they tested my urine and said everything was fine so it may of just been in my head lol. Apparently it is normal to lose weight in the first trimester so I wouldnt worry too much :higs:

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Hi all, sorry I've been away a while! Hope everyone is doing good.
Had my scan today :) DS screening came back v.low risk, phew.
 



Attached Files:







12 wks 13.7.11.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 5-a-side

Coco, that scan pic is really clear, any boy/girl feelings? Do you want to know? And good news on the DS too.
hope you're feeling good


----------



## florabean1981

Hey all; honestly couldn't remember if I'd posted in here before, whoops!

I'm currently 14 weeks pregnant with my 2nd baby, and my due date is 9th Jan 2012. So far, everything's going really well, other than the awful morning sickness, but that's finally starting to ease off at last! Got my 20 weeks scan on 23rd august! can't wait! i really want to find out which team we're on :)


----------



## Coco14

5-a-side said:


> Coco, that scan pic is really clear, any boy/girl feelings? Do you want to know? And good news on the DS too.
> hope you're feeling good

No, but I kind of want a boy a bit more! and while talking to my mom about the scan she said it's interesting that you keep saying 'he', I didn't even realise! I don't want to find out though, I want a surprise.
Been feeling really good thanks, but I don't work now! I hope you are too.


----------



## 5-a-side

I call ours "they" which is weird to say the least, I've no idea if there is one or two in there. On Friday at least I'll know if that was an omen. 
I tend to go some days as she others as he, I think baby will be gender confused lol we do want to know though so I'm looking forward to finding out.


----------



## 5-a-side

florabean1981 said:


> Hey all; honestly couldn't remember if I'd posted in here before, whoops!
> 
> I'm currently 14 weeks pregnant with my 2nd baby, and my due date is 9th Jan 2012. So far, everything's going really well, other than the awful morning sickness, but that's finally starting to ease off at last! Got my 20 weeks scan on 23rd august! can't wait! i really want to find out which team we're on :)

Hi there :) Glad to hear your sickness is easing off. Roll on the scan :) I'm eager to know what we're having too.


----------



## bellaxgee

we call the baby "she" and DH calls it "alexa" which is what we would name it if its a girl. talk about jinxing it lol. we are booking a private gender scan for the first week of august...there is no way i can wait until 20 weeks!


----------



## Coco14

Aw good luck for Friday 5 a side.
Bella that is a bit jinxy naming it too!


----------



## Sam182

Hey just thought I'd say hi as I'm due in Jan too. Due 29th and can't wait!


----------



## Pinky12

Coco, wow, your scan picture is amasing! I bet you were so happy when you saw it :hugs:

:wave: florabean and Sam :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok? I am off for an early night as work is draining me at the minute but I am glad I am feeling better than I was a few weeks ago. Hope everyones symptoms are easing too :flower:


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, I'm back from sunny cyprus! Had an amazing holiday, very relaxing. Did hardly anything...just what I needed! Flight went really well, I was a bit concerned about it, but it was fine. 
Anyway, I was fine. My symptoms seem to have gone and feeling less tired. Just still really sore bb's sometimes.

I have my scan booked for next week...bit nervous!

Hope you're all well and looking after yourselfs.

Yay....nearly 2nd tri!!!!


----------



## 5-a-side

Welcome Sam :hi:

Now the nerves for tomorrow are really coming in. What I'm finding scary is complete lack of symptoms now, being able to fit back in my jeans that I could a couple of weeks ago, boobs aren't so sore and of course reading others sad posts just brings home how lucky I will be to see a healthy little baby on that screen! 
I know we all go through feeling like this though.
And then there is the other side, placenta is likely to have took over helping me feel better, haven't dealt with as much stress in the last couple of weeks either, and I've had no cramping or spotting to indicate anything amiss. 
So in 24hrs and 17mins (roughly lol) myself and OH will be going into that little darkened room and seeing what fate is handing us.


----------



## Sam182

Just had my booking appointment today and got my scan next Friday. Can't wait! Feeling very tired this week but other symptoms seem to be easing off. No ms so far. How about you girls? x


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Hi Ladies! This looks like an active, talkative group! I am due in Jan too. 

I still have m/s but hopeful it will go away, it is in someways a nice reminder that things are moving along since I can see any bump yet.

We're going to begin to tell more people once we get to week 13, though most of our close friends and family already know.

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## 5-a-side

Saw your post about your appointment Sam, I had the most extreme exhaustion a few weeks ago, I literally had to keep putting a timer on to wake me up to stop me missing the school run!! 
MS was never horrific (lucky me) did suffer with a chest infection when I got BFP which made me have a strained ligament, I'm thankful it cleared up. Still get the pulling pains occasionally but its good to know what it is.

Hi Birdie :hi: I love your due date on your birthday :) 
Our pregnancy isnt really a secret, we told who we wanted early on as we told our children straight away, but after tomorrow we can be more open about it and I dont have to make so many excuses as to why I look like I've had breast implants put in lol


----------



## Coco14

Thanks pinky, yes I was! Love having the scans!

Glad you had a good time Claire and that you are feeling OK.

5-a-side, I felt exactly the same a couple of weeks ago, literally had 3 weeks of nausea and tiredness, guess we are just lucky. You will be fine.

Hi Birdie and Sam :)


----------



## Birdie Dorf

I agree on the implants! I've grown almost a whole size, how much more will I grow? 
Ahh!

Somedays I think I look "poochy" but then (today) I think I look thinner than usual? IDK.

I am going to order that Bella Band- has anyone used one? I feel like I need to do something to prepare for the impending bulge!

M/S was less yesterday, let's hope the streak continues!

Sam, I didn't know about the placenta taking charge and that causes the change in symptoms. Thanks for the info.


----------



## crispychewy

Hi Everyone!
Nice to hear from all of you! Sounds like most of you have symptoms that are subsiding! Lucky you! I'm still feeling some nausea and get really tired mid day. I can sleep for 3 or 4 hrs during the day easily! 
I was wondering if any of you have done/are doing the IPS screening test? It's for testing for downs syndrome and trisomy 18. It's in two parts and you don't get results until after the second part. Last baby, I just remember doing the NT scan and a blood test and getting my results shortly after. I just had an ultrasound for the NT and a blood test, but I can't go do the second blood test until 16-18 weeks and then they will tell me the risk of downs and trisomy 18. Has anyone else experienced this? Or have you all just done a test, gotten the results within the week?


----------



## florabean1981

Birdie, i used a belly band from about 30 weeks with my 1st one; it kinda helped relieve my back ache a bit as my bump got bigger.

anyone got a bump yet? I'm still waiting. Thanks to the MS i actually lost weight, but my boobies are getting bigger and my tummy's gone kinda hard at the bottom, so i know bubs is growing at least! I can't wait to start feeling him/her move in a few weeks time :)


----------



## Sam182

Crispychewy I've got my nt test at my scan next week. Will have scan and bloods but not going to do the amnio if results aren't good, how about you?


----------



## bellaxgee

crispychewy, i had my bloodwork done on friday then the nt scan done on monday and the doctor then gave me the results about 10 minutes later....


----------



## crispychewy

Sam182-I'm not going to do an amnio either if the results aren't good. I just don't like the idea of a big fat needle in my belly while I'm wide awake. It scares me!
Bellaxgee-sounds like your experience is like mine was with my first. I don't know why they're making me wait til 18 weeks now for the results. Maybe because I'm older now? I have no idea....
-I'm starting to get a bump for sure. With my first one, i didn't get a bump til 18 weeks. This one there is a noticeable bump at 12.


----------



## 5-a-side

hey ladies, you've all gone quiet.
Scan was great, one little healthy wriggly baby in there (scan pic in Journal is you'd like to see) NT measurement was 1.4mm had bloods taken so will be waiting the results from that. 

Other than no news really from me, went to Kiddicare but was disappointment with it really. But got a bargain from babies r us on the Tommee Tippee set, most places selling it for £99.99 BrU are selling it at £59.99 free p&p too.


----------



## Coco14

5-a-side said:


> hey ladies, you've all gone quiet.
> Scan was great, one little healthy wriggly baby in there (scan pic in Journal is you'd like to see) NT measurement was 1.4mm had bloods taken so will be waiting the results from that.
> 
> Other than no news really from me, went to Kiddicare but was disappointment with it really. But got a bargain from babies r us on the Tommee Tippee set, most places selling it for £99.99 BrU are selling it at £59.99 free p&p too.

Yey, glad to hear, cute pic!
Good bargain, I bought a moses basket, it's perfect, someone was selling it just down the road for me for £25 :D


----------



## bellaxgee

5-a-side what perfect pictures!!!! it looks like a little girly nub :)


----------



## 5-a-side

bellaxgee said:


> 5-a-side what perfect pictures!!!! it looks like a little girly nub :)

Ohhhh, you reckon?? the sonographer said he at one point (but so did I) but since saturday I've had girl vibes, we've even found another name we love, both been scared to mention it as we both were set on Katherine for a girl. But could well be growing a little Melody in there. Find out in 8wks!!! 
Baby did a roll over but couldn't see anything to give us any hints. 
if its a girl our family will be 5 vs 2. Girl domination.


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

5-a-side, I loved your picture, you can see so much of your little one. What a bargain from babies r us, I may go and look at that!

Sorry I haven't been about much but o have been working stupid hours at work as I am snowed under and have deadlines to meet. Hopefully things will become easier this week and ill be able to chill out.
I just got my letter about down syndrome... 1 in 100000 chance :happydance: 

As for things that have been bought, the mil has gone crazy and we have loads of stuff at the minute like-
Baby grows, vests etc
Sleeping bag,
Cot and new mattress,
Moses basket,
Teddies,
Toys,
Baby bath,
Booties and scratch mit
Every time we go and see her there is something new lol. This will be her 3rd grandchild but the other 2 are over 4 hours away so I think she has just got excited 

Anyway, I'm off for a nap to see if that helps me perk up a bit.

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## bellaxgee

thats so exciting pinky! i cant wait to start buying things!


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, hope youre all doing well. Ive got my 12 week scan on thurs, cant wait to see the baby for the first time. Bit nervous and excited.
We havent bought anything yet, but prob will when we've had the scan! x


----------



## Coco14

Claire1 said:


> Hi Ladies, hope youre all doing well. Ive got my 12 week scan on thurs, cant wait to see the baby for the first time. Bit nervous and excited.
> We havent bought anything yet, but prob will when we've had the scan! x

Enjoy Claire :)


----------



## crispychewy

Claire1-Enjoy your US! Nothing makes it really hit home than seeing baby on the screen. I have my first OB appt tomorrow. Hopefully all is well. I've been feeling so tired, dizzy headachy. I really hope it's the hot weather and not something else like high blood pressure! Wish me luck!


----------



## 5-a-side

Good luck Crispychewy. Hope its nothing serious for you. 
Claire- bet Thursday cant come quick enough.
Pinky - good news on the DS results, thats good and hopefuuly puts your mind at rest.
As for buying things, we've just got the travel system and now the bottle set, will be getting more after 20wk scan when we will hopefully find out what we're having to make things that bit easier. 

Going through our tickers makes me smile, we've already come along way together :D


----------



## trixie79

hi girls.....i have been so afraid to buy anything as i still have a few things that i bought for the triplets....but went to mums yesterday and she had bought a few bits and pieces and it finally dawned on me that i mite just get to take this baby home......it was a scary moment!!!!!!!

still have thrush....yuk, and still so tired!!!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Trixie, I have decided this time round that I make my own luck. My dad was concerned about it being 'bad luck' but I keep on saying I am having no bad luck this time around. Plus the MIL just keeps on buying things and she is one of these people if I say stop she would get offended. Sorry you still have thrush, hopefully it will go away soon. I am still tired too and cant wait for a day off work lol!

5-a-side, I know what you mean about waiting until the 20 week scan. I have held off buying things for that reason. All the things the MIL has got us has been white which fits in with the nursery furniture. Everything is nuetral and the walls, blinds etc will have the colour in it! I know what you mean about coming a long way, when I found out I was pregnant 12 weeks seemed ages away!!

Claire, Good luck for your ultra sound! I was so nervous for mine and was so glad to see my little pip moving about. My hubby had a prime seat and saw Pip moving about and everything. Its so amasing!

Has anyone noticed a lift in their energy at all? I am still tired and was hoping it may start improving soon. I still cant eat healthily (apart from tea) as it doesnt fill me up enough to stop me feeling funny/ sick.
Oh well, back to try and concentrate on work!


----------



## 5-a-side

Food is pretty much my only issue right now, I try and eat well but I cant eat it so I cook something I fancy and still cant eat eat it so I'm not enjoying food at all. I love bananas but the thought makes me feel sick. Pretty much safe eating Ready Salted crisps but that's not good is it. So hoping that will sort itself out soon because I hate wasting food.


----------



## Claire1

Thanks everyone, not long to go till thurs!
Im sure everything is fine crispychew, on hols the hot weather made me feel funny from time to time, so that could be it.
Sorry your still suffering trixie.
Hope everyone one else is well. Time is flying!!!


----------



## trixie79

god time is flying isnt it!!!!

think thrush is going thank god! couldnt cope with another bout of it!

good luck for your scan claire x


----------



## florabean1981

How's everyone getting on? Is anyone else still sick at all? 
I've got midwife tomorrow; i think it's the one where i get to hear the heartbeat for the first time :)


----------



## bellaxgee

as soon as i got into bed last night and closed my eyes i immediately got sick. my morning sickness has mostly been nausea/gagging, this was actually running to the toilet and throwing everything up it was horrible. i think it may have just been the vitamins on an empty stomach with alot of water.

on another note, i booked a private gender scan on the 12th!!! i am sooooo excited!!!
yay for us, nearing the end of the first trimester!!


----------



## florabean1981

that's what I'm like now- the actual being sick has gone, but i keep getting waves on nausea & gagging and if i cough, i feel l;ike i'm gonna hurl right there & then, but just end up gagging & spitting instead- don't remember that from last time round!!!

random question, but where's everyone from? I'm from hampshire- right on the south coast :)


----------



## 5-a-side

Cambridgeshire. East Anglia, The Fens, Land of the flat. 
The most boring landscape in the whole of the uk. 

My boobs have gone :( Dont know whats happened its like they have deflated or something, its confusing seeing as last week they were at least 1 size bigger and much much fuller. Still have nipples like fruit pastels though


----------



## Coco14

Flora, did you hear the heartbeat? I'm from Cornwall by the way!

Glad your thrush is going trixie, what a pain!

and sorry about your sickness bella :/


----------



## Claire1

:haha: Nipples like fruit pastels. That made me chuckle cause mine are much the same, Still have huge boobs though!!

Oh, and I'm from Devon. x

Happy Birthday Trixie!!


----------



## Fruitymeli

got my 12 week scan tommorow im so nervous/excited :dohh:


----------



## Claire1

Fruitymeli said:


> got my 12 week scan tommorow im so nervous/excited :dohh:

And me!!! Good luck xx


----------



## Pinky12

Evening ladies :flower:
*
Claire and Fruity, good luck for your scans tomorrow *

Flora, good luck at your appointment tomorrow. I am not feeling sick as such but struggle when I don't eat every few hours and I cannot put my finger on the feeling! I am from Preston in Lancashire. I am down your neck of the woods a week on Friday. We are off to see the brother in law in Fareham, Portsmouth.

Bella, :happydance: for the gender scan. I have to wait until the 8th September for mine :(

5-a-side, I couldn't stop laughing at nipples like fruit pastels :rofl: Mine are still bigger than normal but they have stopped hurting although my nipples are still sore. 

Trixie, so glad you are feeling better hun :hugs:

Well I am hoping in the next week my body comes back to normal and allows me to eat properly instead of sticking to bland food!! Fed up of ready salted crisps at the minute :(


----------



## Fruitymeli

Claire1 said:


> Fruitymeli said:
> 
> 
> got my 12 week scan tommorow im so nervous/excited :dohh:
> 
> And me!!! Good luck xxClick to expand...

thank you :thumbup: 
good luck to you too what times yours at ?


----------



## florabean1981

Pinky, i live right on the border between fareham & gosport, so you'll be exactly in my neck of the woods, lol. 
and 5-a-side, I spent 5 years in peterborough and grew up in Norfolk, so I empathise with you on living in the fenlands- flat & boring, lol, but still, at least the place has history & a famous uni :)

Good luck to everyone having scans or appointments this week :)


----------



## 5-a-side

Yeah, got the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge now too so that's something and indeed there are some beautiful buildings around here with the colleges and cathedrals.

Good Luck to the scan ladies today, can't wait for the news later on :D


----------



## bellaxgee

Good luck to all the girls having their scans today! :hugs:


----------



## Claire1

florabean1981 said:


> Pinky, i live right on the border between fareham & gosport, so you'll be exactly in my neck of the woods, lol.
> and 5-a-side, I spent 5 years in peterborough and grew up in Norfolk, so I empathise with you on living in the fenlands- flat & boring, lol, but still, at least the place has history & a famous uni :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone having scans or appointments this week :)

My hubby is from Purbrook (waterlooville) in Portsmouth.


----------



## Pinky12

Flora, They live just off Gosport road near the centre. I will wave to you next weekend :haha:

Hope all the scans went well :hugs:

I will be glad when these head aches subside! Woke up with a banging one today and its not dissapeared all day :( Off to bed for me. Nite ladies x


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies.
Well, had my scan today at 3.30 and from what I could tell things seem ok. To be honest they didnt really say much! 
I had height, weight, sample and blood etc. No blood pressure taken. 
I got to see the baby twice cause apparently my bladder was empty...but felt like i needed the loo. So saw the baby then and it was moving tons, throwing its arms and legs around, crystal clear. But baby curled up so couldnt measure the neck. So I had to go away and drink lots of water to help push baby out of curled position to more flat position and measure neck. I had 6 glasses of water, and " my bladder still wasnt great?" Small bladder apparently?
The lady I saw the second time wasnt as nice and felt rushed, she didnt take a very clear pic either...silly woman! Plus the baby had flipped over and was doing a handstand type thing! But managed to get the neck measurment.
I just have to wait for downs results now. Oh and they have moved my date forward to 27th jan instead of 31st.
Hope everyone elses went well xxxx


----------



## trixie79

at least everything is going well claire....i hate it when they rush you....im in the process of transferring hospitals so im in limbo.....got my 20 week scan for 8th sept but that will change now that im changin.
so going to the midwife today so they dont forget abt me!!! just want to hear the heartbeat, and maybe get another swab done!

hurrah the sun has finally come out in ireland!!!


----------



## florabean1981

glad your scan went ok though :)

My midwife app went well- everything perfectly normal BP & wee wise, and for probably the first time in my whole adult life, I'm not anaemic, lol! :happydance: Was able to hear the baby's heartbeat for the first time too, and my son (he's 21 months) was absolutely fascinated! :) I'd forgotten how cool it is to hear the heartbeat!

hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:


----------



## 5-a-side

After a busy weekend I am just chilling today, girls still in their pj playing nicely. No much else happening really.


----------



## bellaxgee

hi girls hope everyone is well.

just wondering if anyone else is getting sick from their prenatals? it used to happen every so often, now i get sick everytime i take them.

my doctor suggested the flinstones vitamins so i guess i will try those.


----------



## trixie79

im just gagging at random smells....but the flagyl Kind of makes me sick anyway!

I HAVE FINALLY GOT A BUMP....NOT JUST FAT!!!


----------



## florabean1981

lol, i'[m still in the 'is she pregnant or has she just been over-eating' phase of tummy shape! I keep looking at all my bump pics from last time (i did a collage of them using picasa, lol) and it was 16 weeks last time & I'm 16 weeks today.... but i was thinner last time, so maybe it was just more noticable, instead of the podge i have now, hehe!


----------



## 5-a-side

I haven't taken my vitamins for around a week now, they really made me feel rough and I struggled to keep them down. So I'm all for healthy eating and making sure I do my best to get the vitamins in food and drink.


----------



## bellaxgee

ummm the gummy flintstones vitamins are delicious and i want to eat the whole bottle! lol i taking one in the morning and one at night is a little easier on my tummy.


yay for the lemons and OFFICIALLY 2nd trimester(ers)!


----------



## Claire1

Hello ladies, hope you are all well? I had my NT and downs results today, can any of you shed some light. It says im low risk, but my NT result is 1.70mm is that high?? My estimated maternal risk is 1:1082 and my adjusted risk for trisomy "21" is 1:21644 ? Is trisomy 21 the downs test?


----------



## 5-a-side

Trisomy is another term for DS (think its the actual medical term due to the amount of cromosomes or something) 
I'm not sure the difference of trisomy and maternal risk though so I hope someone else can shed some light. 
NT of 1.7mm isnt high risk (afaik) 
maybe call your MW to talk to her about it. But if it says low risk I'd be happy, mine was worded "not high risk" I didnt like that.


Yeah I'm a Lemon!! 14wks seems a huge milestone!


----------



## bellaxgee

my doctor said an NT measurement below 3mm is good. and your risk numbers are great! you have a healthy lil bean in there!


----------



## Claire1

Thank you ladies, I understand now. And someone else said the numbers are good so I will relax now :) I really want to see the little one again...it was so amazing! 

14 weeks is a true milestone, our babies are growing well!


----------



## Coco14

Anybody noticing a bump yet?! I seemed to have gotten one in the last 10 days ish! Others have noticed too as they have joked that I should diet! and I know it's baby and not fat as I have lost 5lbs since being pregnant!


----------



## bellaxgee

i definitely look preggers! and ive lost 10lbs! (although i can afford to lose it)


----------



## Coco14

woah 10lbs!


----------



## bellaxgee

i am overweight to begin with so the doctor said it was fine. i have been craving veggies so have been eating healthier, have only been drinking water or seltzer, and am so tired that im in bed by 8pm most nights so no time for night snacking.


----------



## Coco14

That's good that you are being healthier. My diet is much the same but I'm eating less because I'm not working anymore. I used to want to snack constantly to get me through the day!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, sorry I have not been on. I have been quite busy but also a little poorly and feeling sorry for myself :cry:


----------



## Coco14

Sorry you're not feeling great pinky. Take it easy.
Yey for navel oranges!!


----------



## trixie79

hope your ok pinky???


----------



## bellaxgee

this thread has gone a little quiet. everyone ok?


----------



## trixie79

think everyone is just tired!!!!!


----------



## Pinky12

Thanks ladies,

I am ok, just been a bit up and down recently. Work is majorly stresssful and I have had people screaming at me everyday this week with problems! Not a happy bunny!

Hope everyone else is ok and taking things easy :hugs:


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi ladies how is everyone :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

Pinky12 said:


> Thanks ladies,
> 
> I am ok, just been a bit up and down recently. Work is majorly stresssful and I have had people screaming at me everyday this week with problems! Not a happy bunny!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok and taking things easy :hugs:


hope people calm down for you :) hope all is well


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, is anyone noticing a difference in themselves at the minute. I have noticed that I am not as tired as normal and today I have managed to eat hugely healthily which I have not been able to do since my morning sickness kicked in!
My belly has also got bigger and I can see right to the back of my belly button now :haha:

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## bellaxgee

we had our gender scan today and it's a........




*GIRL!!!*

we are over the moon excited!!


----------



## Pinky12

Oh wow. I am so excited for you!
I have 5 weeks to wait for mine :-(


----------



## 5-a-side

Finding out the sex pre 16wks is really good. We wont know until 20wks. Looking forward to that though.


----------



## bellaxgee

we paid for a private scan. its our first and we were dyingggg to know!


----------



## trixie79

Pinky12 said:


> Hi ladies, is anyone noticing a difference in themselves at the minute. I have noticed that I am not as tired as normal and today I have managed to eat hugely healthily which I have not been able to do since my morning sickness kicked in!
> My belly has also got bigger and I can see right to the back of my belly button now :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:

i cant even see my bellybutton, my bump is soooo high up! i cant even see my bits to give it a trim!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## trixie79

bellaxgee said:


> we paid for a private scan. its our first and we were dyingggg to know!

bella thats great....im going to find out at 19 weeks hopefully if they tell me at the anomally scan...if not we will get the doc to tell us!!!! i think im having a girl too as the signs are the same as last time!


----------



## Coco14

oh my gosh Bella, congrats!


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations Bellaxgee, We're going to try and be patient and have a suprise x


----------



## Lara310809

Hello lovely ladies; do you have space for one more? I only found this group tonight so I will post my intro of that's okay, and then go back and read everything already posted in here. 

I'm Eloise, I'm 27 (on Monday), have been with my OH for 10 years, and married for 2. We got married, pregnant with our first child, emigrated abroad and gave birth all within the space of 10 months. Crazy year! They say getting married, having a baby, emigrating, and moving house are some of the most stressful things in life; and we did them all at once. It was a good laugh, but I don't think I would recommend it! I'm English (from Surrey) but we had always intended to move abroad to Gibraltar (where my OH is from) to raise a family, because it's a nicer lifestyle here. Gibraltar is a British overseas territory, and the national language is English (with Spanish thrown in) so it's like a home from home. 

Our daughter is now 15 months old, and I'm pregnant with our second. We had been TTC for six months, but, long story, I was back in the UK for cycles 4 and 5. I got back and we conceived in the 6th cycle; after DTD once. I'm currently 18 weeks; due on 11th Jan, which incidentally is also my husbands birthday. We stayed team yellow last time but we will be asking this time, and we have our scan in 2wks time. We have a 4D scan booked for early October too, so if we don't get to find out at the 20 week scan, we can hopefully find out then.

Lovely to meet you all :flower:


----------



## Claire1

Welcome Lara, always room for a new face. Congratulations! Wow, what a hectic year you had. We got married and pregnant in the first year of marriage but that was all. 
We are team yellow, though think its a boy. Im happy either way, this is our first. I'm due 27th jan, but think it will arrive feb...but who knows?

Hope you have a H&H remaining few months. xx


----------



## Lara310809

Claire1 said:


> Welcome Lara, always room for a new face. Congratulations! Wow, what a hectic year you had. We got married and pregnant in the first year of marriage but that was all.
> We are team yellow, though think its a boy. Im happy either way, this is our first. I'm due 27th jan, but think it will arrive feb...but who knows?
> 
> Hope you have a H&H remaining few months. xx

Thanks hon :) LOL, I didn't realise there were already 50 pages in this thread :haha:

When I was pregnant with my daughter I was 100% sure she was a boy. We didn't even have a name for her when she was born. This time around I'm pretty sure it's a girl, so we'll see. I had my daughter 5 days early, so everyone is telling me this baby will be early too. I'm half expecting it to arrive at the end of December :shrug:


----------



## trixie79

welcome lara....


----------



## Coco14

How's everyone doing? x


----------



## florabean1981

hey all, hope everyone's well and good luck to everyone who has their 20 week scan coming up over the next couple of weeks. I've got mine of mon 22nd; so excited!!! I started feeling baby move at 17 weeks, so that's put my mind at ease... will be 19 weeks on monday. Sickness has finally stopped, but travel sickness has majorly kicked in. (I was the same last time, so cant really say it was unexpected!)

How's everyone doing? Any milestones or cool news? Anyone been or going anywhere nice on holiday this summer? We're off to norfolk for bank holiday, so that should be nice. Other than that, it's same old, same old.

anyways, better go before munchkin wakes up from his nap!

take care everyone!


----------



## trixie79

no real news my end, i can feel fuzzy moments, its lovely to feel isnt it! 20 week scan on 1st sept....


----------



## bellaxgee

20 week scan on aug 29th. no significant movement yet - just random still


----------



## Coco14

My scan is on the 5th of Sept. I've had a couple of wierd feelings where I thought 'was that movement?'! But I can't be sure so for now I'm saying I haven't felt baby yet!


----------



## trixie79

why has everyone got the nest on ther tickers....have i missed something?!!!!


----------



## bellaxgee

hey trix! how r u hun?

the nest/the bump was just doing some maintenance on the site and thats where those tickers were from. i was wondering the same thing :) we are almost half baked!!!


----------



## KristelB

Hello ladies! 
Haven't been here in ages life has been crrazzzy. 

We had to move out of our last place because my landlord was renting the basement suite to use illegaly (it had been closed down my health services Aug 2010 and we started renting in March 2011!) But we're safe, baby is fine. Only problem these days is we have no idea where we are living day to day. We were in a hotel the first week after we moved, then thankfully my coworker was kind of enough to let us stay at her place for 3 weeks until OH and I went on holidays. Unfortunately, she has a cat and we couldn't have our dog with us so it's been almost 6 weeks since we've seen her - it's literally killing us! Our wonderful 3 week holiday is almost at the end so life will hopefully slow for a bit, and I'll be able to see my first babe (my dog :) )

Also, as some of you may remember, OH and I are living on the west side of Canada, and moving back to where we grew up, 3200 kms on the east side of Canada. We did buy a house yay :happydance: I am so glad that is taken care of! We have to paint and clean the carpets but other than that it's perfect. We have 4 bedrooms, enough for a growing family. I've picked the room with the nice windows for baby's nursery. I can not wait til I can get in there and decorate. We had our scan on Tuesday and we are team PINK :pink: We were really hoping for a girl - we are just ecstatic! Seems like everything is coming together. Originally I was thinking of doing a baby safari theme of yellows and greens but now that I know it's a girl, I am going all girly! lol

Here are the ones I've narrowed it down to. Could you please give me your opinions??

https://bambibaby.com/images/daniella-bedding.jpg

https://cf.mp-cdn.net/f1/ea/99255d59ae1a3c53111d8c9202be.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51e-svo8eIL._SS500_.jpg


And lastly here's a pic from our scan :happydance:

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/296307_10150770457420137_507840136_20332141_3121736_n.jpg


----------



## trixie79

i like the first one kristal....very princessy!
glad life is getting better for you....

bella i cant believe we are wer we are!!!! not long to go before i get over the 24 weeks mark, im counting down!!!


----------



## Lara310809

Ooh Kristel; I really like the first one:



KristelB said:


> https://bambibaby.com/images/daniella-bedding.jpg


----------



## Coco14

Sorry you've had a tough time Kristel but nice to hear things are coming together. Yey for a girl!! I like the 3rd room! Although they are all gorgeous.

I'm always standing in the nursery trying to plan in my head where things will go! As we are not finding out the sex I want to do a country cowboy/girl ish theme! blue walls with white clouds and bunting all around. Not sure whether to have natural pine furnitre or white...

what's everyone else's ideas for theirs?

Oh and pretty sure I am feeling the baby move now :D felt a major 'kick' the other night, OH was asleep so I was excited all alone!! It just feels like twitches, kind of pulsating movements! Every night I lay there concentrating on my belly waiting to feel it!


----------



## trixie79

yeah im feeling that too...but mine is almost like a numbness that makes me itch my tummy!!!!
im not doing my nursery till the little one is here, but its prob going to be quite plain! blue or pink!


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, exciting news with feeling movement. Im not 100 percent if i've felt things but think I have.
The nursery pics are lovely. We're going with plain cream walls, but will break it up with greens and oranges. Babies r us do a nice jungle theme which we like. We were also stuck between white or wooden furniture and we've gone with wooden. No real reason we just prefer it.
What have you all bought so far? We've got our pram, somke clothes, my sister is giving us a bath and moses basket. Plan to get cot and wardrobe next weekend. I love clthes shopping! x


----------



## Coco14

We just have some baby grows and a moses basket really. Here's some photos of a few things. I've been given stretch mark cream, nipple cream and breast pads, lots of muslin and some newborn nappies!
What's everyone planning to do re; breastfeeding/ bottle??
 



Attached Files:







Augustus 008.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 0









moses (3).jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









July 012.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0









Augustus 006.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## trixie79

i hope to breast feed.....hopefully it will go well! my milk didnt come for 3 days after the triplets so i hope it comes sooner this time.


----------



## bellaxgee

this is so exciting - everyone planning the nurseries! we have started to buy some clothes, but are trying to keep ourselves from buying too much because you never know how quickly they will grow! everything else we have added to our registry at babiesrus and will be having the shower on november 17th!! yay i can't wait! whatever we don't receive as gifts we will by ourselves. my sil is also letting me borrow her breastpump, so i just have to purchase new tubing!!


----------



## trixie79

god i wish we could have baby showers over here....your sooo lucky!


----------



## bellaxgee

how is everyone over here? this thread has been very quiet lately... any new updates?

had an ob appointment yesterday - i am anemic and have carpal tunnel but everything is fine with baby.

anamoly scan on monday - sooooo nervous! but after that i will be able to really enjoy this pregnancy....

how is everyone else?


----------



## Claire1

Aww lovely bump pic coco!
No news from me really. Im waiting to feel baby move properly, Ive got a anterior placed placenta and have been told I could feel movement as late as 25 weeks :(


----------



## trixie79

well i had a scare last tue nite....had severe pain on my left side like a knife was sticking in me! was rushed to hospital but all is ok....they dont know wat it was but it scared the crap outta me!

are you preparing for your big storm bella? we get 80mph winds here all the time.....wats the fuss abt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trixie79

the whole website is quiet this morning.....bella did you evacuate cause of the hurricane?? im obsessed with fox news!!!! ive been watching the hurricane for 2 days!
its weird to see newyork empty!


----------



## KristelB

Feeling much better after my hour long massage on Friday :) My back is the only issue right now with the pregnancy. Been feeling the flutters/bubbles/movement whatever you want to call it pretty much all day long now - seems like a pretty active baby :) Can't wait for the actual kicks and DH can't feel em! 

Decided to go with nursery #1 from my last post. Have since added it all to my wishlist on amazon, and will be purchasing it in November when we've moved back home.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have not been about much but I have been snowed under with work recently!! I hate the summer time here. Only a few more weeks left of chaos and then we are back to normal.

Hope everyone else is ok. I am suffering badly with my back at the minute!


----------



## bellaxgee

hi girls. all was fine with the "hurricane" this weekend. ended up staying at my parents house just in case. when for our anamoly scan but our little stubborn girl wouldnt let them get a clear picture of her heart...thats ok though...just means we get to see her again in 2 weeks. all looks perfect. her head is already in my ribs! and her feet were down by my bladder. i also have an anterior placenta, but have still been feeling little movements.


----------



## Coco14

Sorry about your scare Trixie, glad all is OK.

Claire, that's rubbish about anterior placenta, the weeks will fly by though :)

Been feeling movements at randoms times every day now, love it!


----------



## bellaxgee

hi girls,

feeling a little down today. a coworker who is due a month before me isnt even showing and i look like a blimp! i know it's probably because she is very tall (5'8ish) and i am very short (5'1ish) but still. i feel so embarassed because i feel like people are comparing our bumps. i tried to laugh it off and make a joke of it but inside i felt my face turning red.


----------



## Coco14

Aw Bella, if they say anything just say everyone's different.


----------



## florabean1981

:hi: everyone. I totally forgot I hadn't updated on here! :dohh:

We had our 20 weeks scan on 22nd aug and everything is normal and healthy and we found out we're expecting a little girl! I'd convinced myself it was another boy, so was quite shocked to say the least, but super happy. :flower: Now gotta think of nice girls names, as I'm totally clueless!!! But yeah, just glad everything's normal and good.

Anyone else have bumps that only want to be active at night time? My little girl seems to be getting her groove on when i want to sleep, lol, but is very still during the day.

Can't remember who asked about breast or bottle, but yep, I'm hoping to breastfeed again this time round and will just see how it goes and go with the flow- it's got me this far, lol!

Has anyone started thinking about birthing options? It seems so far away but everyone keeps asking me and i'm like, uh, no idea yet?! last time, things went a bit pear shaped, so i guess I'm a bit nervous of making plans in case things dont go to plan, if that makes sense?


----------



## trixie79

hi everyone, i had ny 20 week scan yesterday, all is well...placenta moved up..........and ITS A BOY!!!!!!


----------



## Coco14

Hurrah for a boy Trixie!! Congrats.

and to you too Flora :D

Baby's moving more and more every day, always at night when I'm literally just settling to go sleep, they are the strongest kicks too. But now there are a few intervals every day where it's moving about (like now!)

Well I thought I didn't have much options in terms of where to give birth (I wanted a midwife led unit but thought the closest ones are too far away) so resigned myself to the idea of going to hospital just 10 mins away but now I'm thinking the 50 min drive to Penrice Birthing Unit may be OK?! What do y'all think?!


----------



## trixie79

god i dont have a clue....but with my record ill prob just go to the closest....i think if your low risk you would prob be able to go to the birthing unit! im consultant led so prob dont have a choice....good old NHS!!!


----------



## spencerspiece

dont you think the weeks are flying by......congratulations trixy i have got mine next week i so cant wait xxx


----------



## florabean1981

congrats on the boy bump Trixie :)

Coco, It was a 45 min drive (but coz of morning rush hour and crap weather took over an hour) to the main hospital when I had my son.... this time i think (maybe) i;'m hoping to birth at the midwife led centre just 5 mins down the road.... I'm thinking maybe (but not sure yet- need to do more research) a water birth, as everything this time round is healthy, happy and bog standard, so i'm hoping to carry on that way!

Good luck to those of you with scans coming up. xxx


----------



## Coco14

Hi all, hope you are well. Baby wriggling lots with you like it is with me?!
Here's my scan pic :D no profile shot this time as it was in an awkward position with it's legs tucked under it's bum! All is good though.
 



Attached Files:







5.9.11 19+5.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bellaxgee

this thread has gone awfully quiet. hope all is well with everyone.

went back for the second part of my 20 week scan yesterday since they couldnt get all the pictures the first time and i made sure to ask about the length of my cervix because it has been worrying me. (google is my friend and my enemy!) when she went to go measure, she said "well you don't have to worry about preterm labor because your cervix is closed and a mile long." while this made me feel good that i didn't have a short cervix, now i've googled long cervix and it says there is an increased chance for a c-section. ughhhhh google, how i loathe you!


----------



## florabean1981

step away from google! lol. I'm sure you'll be fine. x


----------



## Coco14

Bella I'm sure that's a good thing. They were probably trying to reassure you one way and I would hope would have told you if it was an issue.

OH felt baby kick last night! :D


----------



## trixie79

hiya girls, i had apt with doc today, he is soooo good, very thorough!
my cervix is measuring 3.3cm, which is short but he is happy enough as i have the stitch!so if yours is a mile long bella im sure you will be grand!

im measuring 22 weeks which isnt really possible, but baby is thrivin and doing well!


----------



## bellaxgee

trix my doc said anything over 2.5 is good for 21 weeks so you will be fine!


----------



## trixie79

thats great bella....they kept telling me it was short so im glad now!


----------



## trixie79

im doing ok at the minute, only at work yesterday i could hardly walk so i have an apt today wit the midwife and doc abt having SPD .......my pubic bone really hurts....so i have to ask for lighter duties at work, meaning i cant do home calls and mums will have to come in2 me!!!so i took annual leave today and tue so im not back in2 wed! ahhhhhhh relaxing time!!!


----------



## bellaxgee

aw trix im sorry...im not familiar with SPD. atleast you get to relax! by the time i get home from work my feet are so swollen that i no longer have ankles. so annoying. other than that my only complaint is the damn carpal tunnel. i have many sleepless nights and can barely move my hands in the morning. the pain is usually not there during the day, but my fingers are numb practically all the time


----------



## trixie79

funny, i get that when im not pregnant!!!im a weirdo!!!

have been referred to physio....apt on tue, think ill be fitted with a belt.


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Sorry I havent been on a lot. Things have been manic for me at work and at home doing DIY.

Congratulations to all you ladies on your lovely babies and boy/ girls, I have been trying to keep an eye out.

Quick fill in on me, I am having a little girl who is very healthy and jigging about! The midwife thinks I have the start of sciatica so have been refferred for physio.

If any of you ladies use facebook there are two groups on there for ladies due in January 2012 and the ladies are really friendly and helpful.

Speak to you all soon x


----------



## Coco14

Congratulations on your wee girly :) thanks, I will have a look on FB.


----------



## Pinky12

I will post a link on here later when I am on the laptop. They are both invite only groups so let me know if your interested and I can add you in x


----------



## bellaxgee

i can hear crickets in this thread! is everyone doing ok?

update:
i have been ill with a sinus infection and the doctor put me on amoxicillin. finally feeling a littler better. hubby finally saw and felt lil alexa kicking last week - so exciting. our 4d scan is on october 22nd. andddd that's about it. have been going for my monthly checkups and all is good. 3rd trimester is coming so soon - crazy!

how is everyone? updates?


----------



## trixie79

hiya, i had my doc apt today......everything is well, baby is measuring 24 weeks + but my dates have me at 23+5 i think. i have to get 4 steriod injections next week 12 hours apart...still taking my antibiotics and feeling loads of kicking and punching!

hope your feeling better bella xxx


----------



## florabean1981

heya, hope everyone's doing ok?

all good here, other than stupid sciatica again, which is doing my head in, but oh well!


----------



## Coco14

Oh no darned sciatica! I'm surprised that my back has been fine, so far, as I have a slipped vertebrae and had loads of problems.

Can't believe I'm 24 weeks today!
Baby's nicely active :)


----------



## Claire1

Hi all, glad everyone is doing generally well with the odd few aches and pains. Ive been much the same, but have also developed abit of lower back ache. Baby is moving lots which I can feel, thought it might have been much later due to my anterior placenta but can feel things nicely.
Dont know bout anyone else, but I was glad to see the back of the hot weather? It was so hot in the surgery it made me feel ill..thank goodness thats done. Bring on the snow!
I think I asked this before, but when are you ladies planning on finishing for maternity leave? Im having a hard time deciding xx


----------



## bellaxgee

im going to try to work as closely to the end as possible. i am due the 20th, so i was thinking the 13th will be my last day...


----------



## Coco14

Claire I know what you mean, I was in the car in traffic and felt horrific! Like I was going to pass out and puke, and my eye-sight went funny. Luckily OH had packed a picnic with ice cold water which sorted me out instantly! :s

Oh and I'm already not working!


----------



## Claire1

Coco14 said:


> Claire I know what you mean, I was in the car in traffic and felt horrific! Like I was going to pass out and puke, and my eye-sight went funny. Luckily OH had packed a picnic with ice cold water which sorted me out instantly! :s
> 
> Oh and I'm already not working!

Oh no poor you!
Wow, finished already..jealous!
Well, my thinking was to finish around 16th dec. But looking at things I have a weeks holiday to take for this year and all of nexts years holiday. I could pretty much finish early december and not go back till start of october next year. So it works put 9 months maternity and 1 month as holiday= 10 months in total. I also figure I will want to go back october next year to get some money together before the festive period.
8 abd 2 days left of work!! Yay!!! xx


----------



## Claire1

bellaxgee said:


> im going to try to work as closely to the end as possible. i am due the 20th, so i was thinking the 13th will be my last day...

Oh my gosh, hats off to you! I couldnt work full time till then. Well done you! xx


----------



## Coco14

Sounds like a good plan.
I was made redundant in June at 10 weeks pregnant which was hideous at the time but we are coping and has turned out to be a blessing in disguise! I HATED working and just think I would be so stressed right now.


----------



## trixie79

i have finished work too......on hols for another week then im taking a month on the sick and see how i feel after that...i feel like a lady of luxury, mind you there is only so much daytime tv you can watch!!!!..but my pelvis isnt as sore so its completely worth it!


----------



## Coco14

That's good Trixie. I know, my house is spotless!!


----------



## Claire1

I cant wait to start blitzing my house, I actually have a list of things I want do when im off!
Trixie its not worth you going back if your gonna struggle, put your feet up and take it easy I say!


----------



## Coco14

I have no excuse for the house not to look perfect!

Happy about the weather, I love this time of year!


----------



## Claire1

I do too, its such a lovely day here in the southwest.
Anyone know what you cant take for a cold, think you can take halls and soothers etc. But, anyone got a good natural remedy?


----------



## Coco14

Not really, I was ill last week and just drank hot lemon and ate more fruit, and yoghurt drinks with the l.casai stuff! I had a few throat strepsils. If you have a sore throat you could gargle with salt water. and hot showers for clearing your nose!


----------



## bellaxgee

ive used saline spray and breath rite strips for my nose at night. also drank hot lemon water for my throat.


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Ladies, good tips on the saline and nose sprays. Ive heard hot lemon and honey is good.....of to the shops I go!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies, just realised i been commenting in the other january thread and not this one! Hope your all well! Looks like most of us are reaching or past the v day mark now, wooooo :thumbup: Hows everyone enjoying the baby shopping? Im currently in the process of decorating the nursery but its taking a lot more time than i thought as some walls need plastering etc and the window frame needed new plaster boards! Happy pregnancies everyone :hugs: xx


----------



## trixie79

hi tasha welcome back!!!.im absolutely dyin of the cold all weekend, i have only taken halls soothers and hot lemon with sugar, im soooooo over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## florabean1981

Hey ladies, how's everyone doing? How did you all cope with the hot weather last week? I was pretty useless- felt awesome! I'm definitely an autumnal kinda girl! lol.

My son just celebrated his 2nd birthday a few days ago which was awesome. He now gets that there's a baby in my tummy (but also thinks there's one in his too! lol) and everytime he sees something pink he starts pointing and saying 'for baby!' which is really cute. 

Re work: last time, I worked full time shifts, right up until i felt i couldn't handle it anymore, so i took my 2 weeks annual leave, which took me up until 2 weeks before I had him, so 4 weeks prior to him coming in total. I was set to go back to work when he was 11 months old, but then changed my mind last minute as I just couldn't do it! So now I'm a SAHM & will be probably until this baby is about 2. (unless our financial circumstances change or something, in which case, I'll have to go back, but for now, my hubby earns well and loves his job & i love being at home with my little man and soon to be little girl.)

Today's my first day of the final trimester!!! Only 3 months to go- i hope it doesn't drag too much! I'm getting pretty huge now... or at least i feel pretty huge! I keep comparing my bump pics to last time round, lol! How's everyone else's bumps coming along? 

anyway, best be going. got a day or painting, sticking and gluing planned with my son :)


----------



## Coco14

Hi everyone. How's the poorly ladies?!
Had midwife app this morning. All good. BP and urine is fine so she said that my 'funny turns' must be down to overheating. (So Flora I did not do good in the heat, I am definately an Autumn girl) Not too happy about the fact that I wasn't given any info on antenatal classes. Asked today and was met with 'oooh they started last week'!! Grrrr! So Luckily I know the girl at reception and she asked the midwife if I could join who reluctantly agreed! 

Hi tasha! we are going to look at a pram/travel system, it's second hand but a really good one, Bugaboo Cameleon I think. 

Glad your wee boy had a good bday Flora.


----------



## Claire1

Glad your little man had a nice day flora,I used to love painting and gluing!
Pleased to hear you can get in on your classes coco, thas reminded me to find out about mine. I havent a clue when they start?
Im feeling much better thanks, cold still there but not as bad. The hot water and lemon, honey really helped. So did the hot showers.
Im trying to up my fruit and veg intake as well now.
Bump is coming along nicely, lots of movment. It feels much higher up and stronger now. We should get some pics on??


----------



## Coco14

will take a new one on wednesday - 25 wks.

Glad you are feeling better :)

baby is very active and feeling it much higher too... as I type! midwife said uterus is dead on 25cm!
 



Attached Files:







24 wks.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Claire1

Aww what a cute bump, wow 25mm and a ticker change. Its been stuck on papaya for weeks!
I tried to upload mine but it wont let me at the moment. Anyone else want to show off your bumps??


----------



## trixie79

im much better, just feeling very big, like i cant stretch anymore!!! im off now on a months sick leave.....my mum bought my pram on wed...its an ego elegance, small light and functional....got it and car seat reduced from £399 to £199....so chuffed!

have decided to go for a cot rather than a cot bed and dad is coming over to paint and paper the nursery....he is 70 now but there is just no stopping him and me and oh have no say!!!!

cant believe im 25 weeks....i cant believe how far along everyone else is!! its amazing!

going to do some xmas shopping today, have to start getting organised!!! im im completely broke....i wish my trees in the garden grew some money!!!


----------



## Coco14

trixie79 said:


> im much better, just feeling very big, like i cant stretch anymore!!! im off now on a months sick leave.....my mum bought my pram on wed...its an ego elegance, small light and functional....got it and car seat reduced from £399 to £199....so chuffed!
> 
> have decided to go for a cot rather than a cot bed and dad is coming over to paint and paper the nursery....he is 70 now but there is just no stopping him and me and oh have no say!!!!
> 
> cant believe im 25 weeks....i cant believe how far along everyone else is!! its amazing!
> 
> going to do some xmas shopping today, have to start getting organised!!! im im completely broke....i wish my trees in the garden grew some money!!!

That's such a good deal on the pram and car seat :)

Why have you decided on a cot? I was going to get a cot bed because then I don't have to worry about buying another one later on but the space that wouls have been perfect for it is too small for a cot bed so I don't know what to do now.
Crazy that your Dad is doing that, bless him!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

coco14- gorgeous bump!!
trixie79- that sounds like an amazing deal on the pram and carseat :thumbup:

How is everyone today?
Iv been a busy bee! cleared out my garage.. and generally spring cleaning everything else! cleaned the whole fridge out... sorted toy room out and vacuumed whole house, absoloutely exhausted now though :(
xxx


----------



## trixie79

its soooo funny ....... we are nesting!!!!

decided on a cot, cause i dont know wer we will be living by the time he goes in2 a bed......you can get a junior bed these days for next to nothing!


----------



## bellaxgee

i am definitely nesting big time!

i decided to put all new curtains up, wash the walls, vaccuum every crevice and get all new door knobs...all this weekend.

went to order the crib yesterday but its on back order for 3 months - boo! there is one left at a store about an hour away so i am waiting for them to open so i can put it on hold and hubby can purchase it today! yay!


----------



## florabean1981

We went for a cot bed for our son (which he is still in- it's freaking huge and he's a shorty, so he'll be in it till he's 10 at this rate! lol) For this one though, we're going moses basket to begin with, then she'll have our son's cotbed (with a new mattress) and we'll buy him a little cabin bed, probably around easter time i think, depending how big the new baby grows. (if she's a diddy one like my son, we wont have to buy one for much longer!)

I finally got round to organising my bump pics so far- will upload now.

Had 28 week midwife app this week- and I'm measuring 26cm at 28+4 weeks, so about 2cm behind. i was 2-3cm behind the whole pregnancy last time too, so i guess that's just normal for me. :shrug: 

Anyone else getting lots of braxton hicks? i didnt have many at all last time round, but i get them every day with this one. i hope she doesn't have plans to make an early appearance or anything, hehe!

How's everyone else doing? Hope you're all well and growing nicely :)
 



Attached Files:







Bump pics 10-28 weeks.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## florabean1981

Oh and I meant to ask- anyone else struggling with name ideas? i thought knowing the sex would make it easier, but nope! It's so hard finding something we both like!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Claire1

Lovely pics flora, Gosh your bump grew loads between weeks 20 and 22! Gorgeous bump!
Ive not had any braxton hicks, just lots of kicking!
Ive got my 27weeks check this week so will see how things are.
We're mega stuck for boys names, but have our girls names.
I have been nesting like crazy, im not going to have anything left to do when im on maternity at this rate! :)


----------



## Coco14

Hi all, baby wriggling like mad, love it mostly except when I'm trying to sleep! No braxton hicks yet.
Good bump flora, grown a lot in the last 2 weeks too :)
I had my names picked before I got pregnant!


----------



## Claire1

Hello! I hope everyone is well. Time is ticking along now. I had my gestational diabetes check and so pleased to say that I dont have it. From what Ive heard it can be a real pain if you get it. Everything else at the check went well, my BP is good and so is the babies heart beat. So far baby is head down, but that can change.
How is everyone? Not too many aches and pains I hope? 
Oh, and Im officially on the count down to fininshing work...4 weeks and 3days woooo!!!


----------



## Coco14

Good to hear all is well Claire. All good here although I feel I'm a lot more tired and achey when I do more these days. Had a halloween party yesterday, we used to throw a lot of get-togethers but this was the 1st in a long time, and I was quite stressed and had to hide upstairs for a bit and have a little cry! I was fine after. the baby was moving like crazy too which made me feel guilty like it was sensing my stress. My back was killing by the time I got to bed at about 12.30. I'm just not cut out for these shenanigans anymore!!

Got breastfeeding class on thursday, and midwife.


----------



## Claire1

Aww, you poor thing coco. Glad you felt ok in the end. Its amazing what the baby can pick up on. Mine did something similar when I was upset recently...bloody hormones ha ha.
Hope you breastfeeding class and midwife go well xx


----------



## trixie79

hi girls glad things are going well....im only getting pains under my boobs, like the baby is pushing up.....the doc kind of laughed when i told her....she said the diaphram is the cause, because its an unused muscle....i think alot of people complain abt that as she laughed!!!.....im not finding it funny!


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Claire :)

Trixie, what a pain! The baby has been crazy this week, it's trying to break out!!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Sorry I havent been about much, its been a bit of a roller coaster few months for me!! I am currently signed off work after being in hospital but hoping I am going to return to work next week! I am just hoping I can cope with it as at the minute I can barely do housework :haha:

I hope you are all doing well :hugs:

Trixie- Hope your pain has eased a little. I seem to find myself short of breath even when sat still and they say thats due to the baby pushing on the diaphram. Fortunately I haven't had any pain though!

Claire- I don't have long left at work (once I get back there!) I am hoping to finish in the 1st week in December as I have loads of holidays to take!! What date are you finishing??

Coco- I know how you feel hun, I just cant do a lot of social situations that involves me doing a lot at the minute. The baby does sense things but I am sure it was still quite content. Everytime I feel rubbish and want to rest up in bed my little girl treats my tummy like a jungle gym!! at least I know she is ok when I am not too good :haha:

Flora- Loving the bump pictures! I have a moses basket to start with and then have a cot for my little girl. The spare room isnt that big so I have to think about good space saving ideas! I havent had braxton hicks yet and am not looking forward to getting them yet lol. As for names, we haven't decided on a name yet but my husband has found one he likes and since then hasn't liked any of the others. So for he time being we think she may be called Daisy Lorraine (Lorraine is the MIL name). I hope he considers other names properly but only time will tell!

Anyway, I have some ironing to do before I head to see my Grandad for his birthday in hospital. Hope you all have a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## bellaxgee

hi girls,

i am glad everyone is doing well. i haven't had a very good week (and it's only wednesday!) hubby and i had a little getaway this weekend and i definitely overdid it. baby wasn't moving as much so i got nervous and went in to be checked. everything was fine but doctor said i need to take it easy. i also had to do the 3hr glucose test yesterday because i failed the 1hr by 1 friggin point! it was horrible. i got sick 45 min in so they had me wait a little bit then drink some more. it was torture. when it was time for the last prick it was almost 5 hrs later and i was so dehydrated that they couldn't find a vein easily. today i am just feeling out of it and exhausted. i feel so guilty about missing work but i don't know what to do anymore. i pushed myself to go in today but i really don't want to be here!


----------



## Claire1

Hope you feel better Bellaxgee and pinky...pregnancy is really hard sometimes.
Fingers crossed you pass your GD test Bellaxgee :)
Im finishing work on the 2nd of december Pinky, like you I have holiday to take first...I can not wait :) Starting to struggle a bit now xx


----------



## Coco14

Pinky12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry I havent been about much, its been a bit of a roller coaster few months for me!! I am currently signed off work after being in hospital but hoping I am going to return to work next week! I am just hoping I can cope with it as at the minute I can barely do housework :haha:
> 
> I hope you are all doing well :hugs:
> 
> Trixie- Hope your pain has eased a little. I seem to find myself short of breath even when sat still and they say thats due to the baby pushing on the diaphram. Fortunately I haven't had any pain though!
> 
> Claire- I don't have long left at work (once I get back there!) I am hoping to finish in the 1st week in December as I have loads of holidays to take!! What date are you finishing??
> 
> Coco- I know how you feel hun, I just cant do a lot of social situations that involves me doing a lot at the minute. The baby does sense things but I am sure it was still quite content. Everytime I feel rubbish and want to rest up in bed my little girl treats my tummy like a jungle gym!! at least I know she is ok when I am not too good :haha:
> 
> Flora- Loving the bump pictures! I have a moses basket to start with and then have a cot for my little girl. The spare room isnt that big so I have to think about good space saving ideas! I havent had braxton hicks yet and am not looking forward to getting them yet lol. As for names, we haven't decided on a name yet but my husband has found one he likes and since then hasn't liked any of the others. So for he time being we think she may be called Daisy Lorraine (Lorraine is the MIL name). I hope he considers other names properly but only time will tell!
> 
> Anyway, I have some ironing to do before I head to see my Grandad for his birthday in hospital. Hope you all have a lovely day :hugs:


Oh no I hope you are OK. and that you have taken it easy whilst being off!
Thanks, I'm sure a little stress won't hurt it since I've been so relaxed the rest of the time with not working and all. This should be a pretty chilled baby!


----------



## bellaxgee

hi girls!

how is everyone coming along? we are getting to the end!

i have my baby shower next weekend so i don't really have much set up yet - how is everyone else's nurseries? what else do you still need to get?


----------



## Coco14

bellaxgee said:


> hi girls!
> 
> how is everyone coming along? we are getting to the end!
> 
> i have my baby shower next weekend so i don't really have much set up yet - how is everyone else's nurseries? what else do you still need to get?

Hello! :) All good here. I can't believe 11 weeks to go!
Yey enjoy your shower. A friend asked if she could organise mine yesterday, phew, thought I wouldn't get one!!
Nursery is decorated but need cot and changing table - which a family member is making for us :) and the cot we are leaving for a bit since baby won't need it for a while. Oh and still need to get nursing chair! parents have got us a travel system inc, car seat. Need mainly smaller things, that all add up! 

Hope everyone is doing OK :) xx


----------



## Claire1

Gosh, you ladies are doing well with the nurseries. We havent started yet..thats going to be our xmas challenge!
We have all our big things, just need little things like blankets, muslins and some bottles etc.

I had a growth scan on monday and baby is measuring a bit small. They arent massivley concerned but I have to go for more tests next week to make sure the cord and placenta are working properly. Im hoping its just as small baby?

I think ive been paranoid since then though and went in today with reduced fetal movement. I hadnt felt baby move since about 10pm last night untill 2pm today. I was hooked up to monitor for an hour and all seemed well, heart beat and movment detected. I have an anterior placenta and think the baby was lying in a funny position so couldnt feel it. They were really good and made me feel reasured. So pleased I can relax now. Still have to go in next monday though for more tests and scans to see why baby a bit small :(


----------



## bellaxgee

Claire1 said:


> Gosh, you ladies are doing well with the nurseries. We havent started yet..thats going to be our xmas challenge!
> We have all our big things, just need little things like blankets, muslins and some bottles etc.
> 
> I had a growth scan on monday and baby is measuring a bit small. They arent massivley concerned but I have to go for more tests next week to make sure the cord and placenta are working properly. Im hoping its just as small baby?
> 
> I think ive been paranoid since then though and went in today with reduced fetal movement. I hadnt felt baby move since about 10pm last night untill 2pm today. I was hooked up to monitor for an hour and all seemed well, heart beat and movment detected. I have an anterior placenta and think the baby was lying in a funny position so couldnt feel it. They were really good and made me feel reasured. So pleased I can relax now. Still have to go in next monday though for more tests and scans to see why baby a bit small :(

i went in last week because i hadn't felt her move either. same procedure - hooked up for an hour and all was fine. the doctor never gave me a reason i wasn't feeling her :shrug: but i also have an anterior placenta and am guessing she was just in a funny position.

i haven't gone for my growth scan yet, i think it's at 32 weeks. hope all goes well with your next appointment, i am sure everything is fine. :hugs:


----------



## Claire1

bellaxgee said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Gosh, you ladies are doing well with the nurseries. We havent started yet..thats going to be our xmas challenge!
> We have all our big things, just need little things like blankets, muslins and some bottles etc.
> 
> I had a growth scan on monday and baby is measuring a bit small. They arent massivley concerned but I have to go for more tests next week to make sure the cord and placenta are working properly. Im hoping its just as small baby?
> 
> I think ive been paranoid since then though and went in today with reduced fetal movement. I hadnt felt baby move since about 10pm last night untill 2pm today. I was hooked up to monitor for an hour and all seemed well, heart beat and movment detected. I have an anterior placenta and think the baby was lying in a funny position so couldnt feel it. They were really good and made me feel reasured. So pleased I can relax now. Still have to go in next monday though for more tests and scans to see why baby a bit small :(
> 
> i went in last week because i hadn't felt her move either. same procedure - hooked up for an hour and all was fine. the doctor never gave me a reason i wasn't feeling her :shrug: but i also have an anterior placenta and am guessing she was just in a funny position.
> 
> i haven't gone for my growth scan yet, i think it's at 32 weeks. hope all goes well with your next appointment, i am sure everything is fine. :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry you had the same problem :hugs:, what a pain these anterior placentas are?! Maybe you have a tiddler as well? I think the fact that mine is a bit small, curled up in a teeny ball and have an anterior placenta all went againts me today...little monkey ha ha. Glad all is well with you though, hope your growth scan goes well. :)


----------



## Claire1

P.S what a gorgeous 3d pic you have...cutie!!!


----------



## Coco14

Sorry about your scares guys. Glad all is well though. Hope you just have a small cute baby Claire! :)


----------



## Coco14

Bump update!
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks 008.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Claire1

Coco14 said:


> Bump update!

Aww, you have a gorgeous bump. Hope you are feeliing well :)


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, 
Hope everyone is doing well!

Coco, loving the bump picture!! I am going to take one of my bump tomorrow as I am 30 weeks :happydance: Glad to hear your nursery is coming along well. I have nearly finished mine and cant wait to have my little girl here!!

Claire & bellaxgee, sorry you have both had scares and I am so glad that everything is going well for you and your little ones :hugs:

Well I am hoping I only have 3 full weeks of work left now (if HR haven't messed up my holidays) and have nearly everything in order! I cant wait to get my energy back though! I have been told that my iron count is low and have been put on iron tablets which are not great lol!! Hopefully it will come back up soon and I wont have to take them for much longer.

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Pinky, yey work almost over, although I don't know how you are still doing it. I'm quite tired and achey right now and think I ate too much as my belly is killing me! It feels like it's going to explode!


----------



## bellaxgee

just wondering how everyone maternity leave works? i just met with human resources and am basically screwed. i just found out that i only have 2 weeks sick time which i knew because i work in a school so i don't have vacation time but i only get disability until the baby is 6 weeks old and that is only like $150 a week!! i normally make $3000 a month, so thats about $2600 less! i am freaking out!


----------



## Claire1

Glad to hear all is well Pinky, im finishing on 2nd dec...cant blimmin wait :) Starting to struggle now xx
My bump feels like that sometimes coco x


----------



## Claire1

bellaxgee said:


> just wondering how everyone maternity leave works? i just met with human resources and am basically screwed. i just found out that i only have 2 weeks sick time which i knew because i work in a school so i don't have vacation time but i only get disability until the baby is 6 weeks old and that is only like $150 a week!! i normally make $3000 a month, so thats about $2600 less! i am freaking out!

Im in the UK and our basic maternity pay is £127 a week, we get that for 39 weeks I think?
Sorry to hear you've had a bit of a shock xx


----------



## bellaxgee

i just cant imagine having to leave my baby at only 6 weeks old :(


----------



## Claire1

bellaxgee said:


> i just cant imagine having to leave my baby at only 6 weeks old :(

I couldnt either!
Is there any other way of finding out more information? I would have a fit if I only got paid for 6 weeks :(


----------



## bellaxgee

theres no other way - unless they fire me! then i could collect unemployment but that will never happen...plus i kind of need a job to come back to lol. we will figure it out because we have to. my husband was out of work for almost 4 months during the summer and we survived on one income so i guess we can do it again.


----------



## trixie79

god thats crazy....i work for the NHS so thankfully i am getting full pay whilst sick, and i get full pay for 8 weeks and half pay and stat pay combined for 4 months then just the stat pay for the next 3 and then unpaid for 3 more months......

i think ill be going back to work after 6 months, couldnt imagine 6 weeks x


----------



## Pinky12

Coco- I dont know how I am doing it either! I have been struggling but hopefully I will only have a few weeks left! It doesnt help that I have low iron and I am not sleeping so I am exhausted all the time! I cant eat a lot at a time as I suffer really badly from acid indigestion and heartburn so I end up being sick a few hours later! Its so frustrating!

Bella- So sorry to hear about your maternity pay! that sucks! My work have a really good maternity pay for us. I get 90% of my pay for the first 6 weeks plus the SMP (Statutary maternity pay at £127 a week) and then for the remaining 20 weeks I get 50% pay plus SMP so I dont loose out too much. Hopefully you will find a solution so you can stay at home for longer with your little one :hugs:

Claire- I am hoping my maternity will start on the 1st December but it may be the week after and cant wait!!

trixie- Wow your maternity is good!! I am off work in total for 9 months but that is holidays and maternity pay! 

Well I hope every one is doing ok. I am still struggling with various things and cant wait to be off work. I was advised by someone from sure start to ask about being induced at 37 weeks with all the issues I have had so far. We will see what the midwife says on monday......


----------



## Coco14

I cannot believe I am 30 weeks today!! :O


----------



## trixie79

me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaxgee

i love the first day of a new week. i wake up and practically yell to the baby like this morning "lex you are 31 weeks today!" haha every week/day is a milestone to me!


----------



## Pinky12

Well thats it, I am leaving work on the 30th November :happydance:


----------



## Claire1

Yay for finishing work soon Pinky! I cant believe we're all pretty much 30 weeks or more, seriously is anyone shocked how quickly this has gone or just me??
We're all counting down to maternity leave, the next milestone after that is having our babies!!! :) 
We'll all then be telling our birthing stories and comparing nappies! Fingers crossed for all of us our labours are quick and straight forward ;)
Ive got my antenatel classes starting 6th dec, have you all started or plan to start them soon? Did you find them helpful?

As for me, the hospital app went well. Baby doesnt seem to be measuring too small, but still slightly below average. I also had less fluid then my last app, so have to go back on monday to get more baby measurments and check fluid. They dont seem too concerned about it, so fingers crossed. 

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## xxsteffyxx

30 weeks yesturday :) x


----------



## Coco14

Claire, glad all seems OK, I'm sure it is.

I've finished my antenatal classes. The breastfeeding one was definately the bet, made me feel much more confident about it and got more info. Basically she said if you persevere you will succeed.


----------



## trixie79

im hoping to breastfeed too coco, but havent attended classes! im a health visitor so pretty much know all abt the theory.....i just hope i can put it into practice...


----------



## Coco14

trixie79 said:


> im hoping to breastfeed too coco, but havent attended classes! im a health visitor so pretty much know all abt the theory.....i just hope i can put it into practice...

Ooh I'm sure you don't need the classes then! That's true, when it comes to it I'm sure I'll have some 'this is impossible' moments but it comforted me to be told if I'm determined I can do it. I also mentioned that some people have ended up supplementing with formula because they don't think the baby is getting enough and she said that shouldn't need to happen if they are latching on and feeding properly and that more skin to skin will help...

There's just SO much to think about :wacko:


----------



## bellaxgee

had my shower this weekend - it was so much fun and the amount of gifts is overwhelming at the moment. can't wait to organize everything which brings me to a question .... are you planning on washing every piece of clothing? including blankets, sheets, EVERYTHING?

have opted not to take the childbirth classes as they are quite expensive ($200+) but we are taking the breastfeeding and also a parenting childcare class.


----------



## Coco14

I'm not washing stuff Bella (besides moses basket covers because the cat got in there, grrr!).


----------



## bellaxgee

after doing some research i have decided to wash all of the newborn stuff and things i will be using the first couple of weeks. especially the bedding. i've read horror stories about bedbugs coming from factories in the bedding and the thought of all of her newborn clothes being handled by so many hands in the store, on the floor, etc.


----------



## trixie79

i never thought of that....yuk!


----------



## bellaxgee

pointless BUT i just found out i get a free 3d sonogram next week! i had finally received my cd from 27 weeks and was disappointed because there were only 13 pictures and after writing a letter they called and invited me in for a free session. i will be 33 weeks!


----------



## Coco14

Ooh I look forward to seeing pics Bella :)


----------



## Coco14

Good point on the washing Bella! You may have just swayed me!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

How are we all beautiful ladies? xxx


----------



## Coco14

Hi Steffy, all good here. How are you?

Anyone getting BH? I haven't had any, that I've noticed!


----------



## trixie79

hi steffy how are you???

im not getting bh yet....i have had the odd twitch but i think im imagining it!....

have only 6 weeks left and im getting my stitch out!!!! very exciting...booked in for 9th jan @37 weeks whoooohooo


----------



## bellaxgee

i have had the worst BH this past weekend. i was really worried i was going into labor and now im scared that i will be the lady that is 10cm and doesn't even know it. i have an appt tomorrow with my doctor and an ultrasound to check measurements.


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Had a few minor BH nothing massive yet, but my god the back pain!!! ouchie!!!

9 weeks left... HURRY UP!!!


----------



## Coco14

Bella, I hope everything's OK. Let us know a.s.a.p!!


----------



## bellaxgee

went to the doctor and the baby is perfect - head down and almost 5lbs already! BUT i was 1cm dilated so i was put on the monitor for an hour and started contracting every 2 min. was sent to L&D and continued to contract at the same rate while getting 2 bags of iv fluids. after about 2 hours they gave me a shot of terbutaline. after about another hour the contractions slowed and there was never a change in my cervix so they sent me home with meds to take every 6hrs so control the contractions. i have to go back to the doctor tomorrow to test the fetal fibronectin to see if i am going to go into preterm labor. soooo time will tell - exciting night to say the least.....glad i got all the baby things ready - will definitely be putting the carseat in this weekend and packing my hospital bag!


----------



## Claire1

bellaxgee said:


> went to the doctor and the baby is perfect - head down and almost 5lbs already! BUT i was 1cm dilated so i was put on the monitor for an hour and started contracting every 2 min. was sent to L&D and continued to contract at the same rate while getting 2 bags of iv fluids. after about 2 hours they gave me a shot of terbutaline. after about another hour the contractions slowed and there was never a change in my cervix so they sent me home with meds to take every 6hrs so control the contractions. i have to go back to the doctor tomorrow to test the fetal fibronectin to see if i am going to go into preterm labor. soooo time will tell - exciting night to say the least.....glad i got all the baby things ready - will definitely be putting the carseat in this weekend and packing my hospital bag!

Oh my gosh, I hope you can hold off a bit longer?! You sound quite calm about it though, weell done you.

I think im gonna do my bag next week as well as my placenta isnt working 100 percent and if it gets worse I could be induced so think I need to pull my finger out!!

How is everyone else? Hope all well.

My last day at work is tomorrow....bit scary, its all happening now :)


----------



## Coco14

My response was the same; Oh my gosh! Take it easy Bella.

Claire, sorry to hear about your placenta. 
I've made a list so really need to start getting things together for my hospital bag :s

Was in the bath yesterday (for over 2 hours!!) and felt an uncomfortable period type pain that lasted for about 10 minutes or more, pressure on cervix??
I also found evidence of my nipples leaking which made me pathetically excited!! Yey my boobies work!


----------



## Claire1

Coco14 said:


> My response was the same; Oh my gosh! Take it easy Bella.
> 
> Claire, sorry to hear about your placenta.
> I've made a list so really need to start getting things together for my hospital bag :s
> 
> Was in the bath yesterday (for over 2 hours!!) and felt an uncomfortable period type pain that lasted for about 10 minutes or more, pressure on cervix??
> I also found evidence of my nipples leaking which made me pathetically excited!! Yey my boobies work!

Lol, yay for leaking boobs :) I guess the pain could be pressure, but wouldnt know for sure if im honest?

Hopefully i'll be able to last full term, but they are keeping a close eye to make sure its not getting worse. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Coco14

fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## trixie79

oh bella i hope you can last abit longer, but dont worry 32 weeks is still good for preterm labour......she will just be small and 5lb is a good weight. keep us updated and ill say a prayer for you.

coco ive been getting period pain too but im not going to panic until i see blood.... i think the pains have also been related to bowel motions too so maybe the bath triggered your muscles to relax!


----------



## Coco14

That's quite likely trixie!


----------



## bellaxgee

thank you girlies!

i actually am quite calm. i know my little girl is strong and all will be ok. i get the results of the ffn tomorrow. she said if its negative then that guarantees me another 2 weeks, but if its positive its kind of inconclusive but i will have to be put on bedrest which i am not thrilled about. i dont want to waste what little time i have alone in bed. i would love my little one before christmas, but honestly i am praying for a new yrs baby because i will be 37 weeks then.


----------



## bellaxgee

test came back negative and all is well - here are some new pics of my little bella baby:


----------



## bellaxgee

and 2 more.... i cant believe the hair flowing through the fluid!


----------



## trixie79

ahh bella she is sooooo gorgeous you could just eat her up!!!!

love the one with the tongue sticking out!!!

i have my apt 2morrow, he will swab me and measure the cervix internally....very excited.....i wish i could afford to get a 3d one done but they are abt 250 pounds here...bummer!!!!


----------



## Claire1

Lovely pictures bellaxgee, beautiful x


----------



## xxsteffyxx

LOL!!!

I sneezed and wet myself. Oh the joys of pregnancy


----------



## Coco14

Haha, oh no steffy!!

Hormones are taking effect this week :( feel stressed over nothing and just cried my eyes out!


----------



## bellaxgee

i cried because the store didn't have anymore vanilla ice cream...it did feel like the end of the world at the time!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Cannot actually believe...

1) I am 33 weeks pregnant this week

2) it's 18 days until Christmas.

Hasn't this year gone fast?


----------



## Coco14

Haha Bella!! That's worth crying over!!


----------



## bellaxgee

steffy - it's ridiculous how fast it has gone!

coco - i thought so! :)


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Anyone else have 'foot in rib disease'??

God Harvey has a big fat foot and just wont un-lodge it from my rib. Bloomin' child lol xx


----------



## trixie79

hi guys, i have had an exciting couple of days....NOT!!!

i was taken in to hospital on wed with shivering and fever symptoms....tests came back that i had a vaginal infection...my heart rate was 120 and the baby was up on 170....slightly high!....my urine results are not back yet but they wer convinced i have a kidney infection too...a double wammy! i got a swab taken on tue, so its prob the interference down below that caused the bacterial infecton!

so i had to stay in hosp on wed nite and got home eventually late last nite. they gave me IV antobiotics and now im on oral antibiotics for 5 days....i only came off the flagyl last thursday.....so i think im offically allergic to pregnancy!

baby is kicking the life out of me which is a good thing...but i feel like crap! the doc says its now full steam ahead for the 9th jan....i think he must be thinking that taking the stitch out then will put me into labour.....im dreading it. 

i do hope i can hold out till the 9th though...


----------



## bellaxgee

xxsteffyxx said:


> Anyone else have 'foot in rib disease'??
> 
> God Harvey has a big fat foot and just wont un-lodge it from my rib. Bloomin' child lol xx

alexa dropped over the past 2 days and i no longer feel anything in my ribs and i can breathe again. walking is a whole new thing though - i definitely began the waddle!


----------



## bellaxgee

trixie i am so sorry you had to go through all of that. i will be thinking of you. but you get to my meet your little one sooner than you thought! hang in there, all will be fine! xx


----------



## Coco14

Aw Trixie sorry for your ordeal. I hope you are feeling oK now. x


----------



## bellaxgee

had another trip to L&D friday night with contractions 3 minutes apart and LOTS of pressure. had another shot of terbutaline to stop contractions. head is veryyy low down so i was put on bed rest for the weekend and was supposed to get cleared for work this week. i am hoping they let me work the rest of the week and then i will be done.


----------



## Coco14

bellaxgee said:


> had another trip to L&D friday night with contractions 3 minutes apart and LOTS of pressure. had another shot of terbutaline to stop contractions. head is veryyy low down so i was put on bed rest for the weekend and was supposed to get cleared for work this week. i am hoping they let me work the rest of the week and then i will be done.

Make the most of it and stay home!


----------



## trixie79

i agree....stay at home...

im feeling much better now, im on antibiotics and the urine test also came back positive! so vaginal and uti infections! have consultant apt tomorrow, i think his bum is trying to come out my bellybutton, its so sore!! otherwise, feeling well.

keep us updated bella, i bet you are the first to go!!!!


----------



## Claire1

Ooh good luck bellaxgee, im with Trixie. Think you could be first!
Glad to hear all well Trixie, hope it continues.
No foot in rib problems for me, just lots of wiggleing around. Im not unconvinced that the baby could still be breech? I have the midwife on weds so guess will find out?
Hope everyone else is well and those hormones are behaving, im quite looking forward to feeling myself soon :)


----------



## Coco14

Glad you're feeling better Trixie.
I can see that over the next weeks I will be desperate to meet baby! Pleeeeeease arrive a teensy bit early!!


----------



## Pinky12

Trixie- sorry to hear that you have had problems with infections. I know how you feel as I ended up in hospital with a kidney infection a few months ago. I now have a UTI as well which is pants! I hope you are resting up and feeling much better :hugs: I have a bum trying to go through my ribs at the minute!

Bella- how exciting and scary at the same time! Looks like your little one is desperate to come out! Be careful if you do work but I would say rest up and stay at home :hugs:

Claire- I know how you feel with feeling yourself. I can't wait for these hormones to go and me start feeling myself again. I don't think being at home all day by myself helps :(

Coco- hope your doing ok :hugs:

Is anyone suffering with SPD? I have recently started up with it and its quite annoying as it stops me from doing a lot. I found out I had a UTI last week by letter from the doctors... Or so the receptionist thinks! I got a letter telling me that following the results of my urine test the relevant medication is waiting for me at the surgery. I went to the surgery and was given a prescription and asked what it was for and was told it was probably just an infection. :growlmad: I have the midwife on thursday so will see what she says.

Only 6 weeks to go now!


----------



## bellaxgee

i went to the doctor yesterday to get cleared to work but my primary doc wasnt in so i had to see some random guy with a really thick indian accent that i couldnt even understand. it was horrible. it took him 15 min to find the hb (which of course made me panic) then he told me that my cervix is closed and the baby is high and that i will go to 40 weeks (basically the opposite of what the other 3 doctors have told me)

i left my appointment in tears and confused. needless to say i will be keeping my regular appt with my primary doctor for tomorrow.


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Mucas plug started breaking away yesturday, irregular contractions started and bump has dropped...

process has begun :) YAY! 
Midwife has assured me that if bubs is born anytime soon he will be healthy and a good weight, so that is a nice reasurance xx


----------



## Claire1

Oh my gosh, its all going on! Hope you're feeling ok Steffy, keep us up to date...how exciting!
Sorry your visit didnt go well Bellaxgee, I dont think I would have been full of confidence either. Hope your next app goes well x


----------



## Coco14

My response was going to be the same Steffy - oh my gosh, how exciting!!

Bella I wouldn't be convinced either! Let us know how your real app goes!

I washed the baby clothes today! :) I really can't believe I'm going to be a Mom! A baby? In this house?!!! Crazy! I have been with my b/f for 7 years and we have lived together for 5 so it's going to be a massive change! Can't wait though!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

I am such a banana!!!

- I had a lovely bath to recover from yet another hard day of Christmas shopping with mum, got out of the bath, slipped on the floor and landed on my bump.

TWERP!!!

I waited about half an hour, sat down and calmed down. Harvey is kicking and moving fine and I have had no bleeding. Another reasurance. Called up L&D and they said come in to be on the safe side... problem is, I then remember I have left my green notes in the back of my mums car - DOH!

Harvey is fine, I know he is... I didn't land hard on my bump I just kinda slipped. Poor boy!


----------



## Coco14

Oh my gosh Steffy, that literally made me lift my hand to my face! Yikes. Hope everything is OK.


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Bubby been very active all night... no need for worry :)


----------



## Pinky12

Steffy- Glad to see everything seems to be ok with your little one. Take things easy :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

god steffy are you ok??? i have premonitions sometimes that i fall daown the stairs or slip out of the bath....thankfully they dont come true! im a little weird!!!!!!!!!!!!

are you in labour???

i have thrush from those damn co-amoxiclav! i wonder if a pessary would do any harm??? the cream is useless....

anyone elses sex life gone down the swanny????


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Nah not in labour but ladies... guess what???

OMG I want to find my memory device to show you the picture, but my bump has dropped so much!! I'm so excited, been awake all night with pains and such, I don't know why but I have this feeling in my stomach baby is going to be born after Christmas, between 35 weeks and 37 weeks. Just a gut feeling, but I cannot believe the drop in my stomach overnight :D

EKKKK!!!


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> god steffy are you ok??? i have premonitions sometimes that i fall daown the stairs or slip out of the bath....thankfully they dont come true! im a little weird!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> are you in labour???
> 
> i have thrush from those damn co-amoxiclav! i wonder if a pessary would do any harm??? the cream is useless....
> 
> anyone elses sex life gone down the swanny????

Erugh, im the same as you. Ive got thrush aswell at the moment, not quite sure why though? Prob just being pregnant cause ive not had antibiotics or anything?!
Ive bought a cream that seems to be doing the job, midwife said it has to be 1% or something and you cant take anything orally. Might be worth asking about the pessary?
Oh and yes, sex life seems non existant at the moment. Hubby just generally not up for it and I feel huge :(


----------



## Coco14

Ahhhh Steffy so exciting! How are the pains today?


----------



## xxsteffyxx

pains are on and off today... tightenings, but no pain.

Just come back from midwife and she said he's head down and engaged which is why I feel pressure in my bum. BP was fine and his heartbeat was perfect, although there was trace of protein, keytones and lucazides in my urine, but possible due to infection? Who knows...

It's just exciting to know that my little man could come anyday now. So excited to meet him :)


----------



## Coco14

Glad everything is OK. Take it easy :)


----------



## Coco14

How is everyone doing? Steffy are you OK?
Midwife last week said baby not engaged yet and back to back. Next app is Jan 5th.

Has everyone finished their hospital bag? I was wondering how many giant maternity pads you think I need?! For bag and altogether.


----------



## Claire1

Coco, I havent finished my bag but have most things in it I need. I really need to get round to washing the babies clothes! 
Ive really struggled to get any thick maternity pads, ive been in boots twice and theyve not had ANY...just thin ones, and thats pretty much the same everywhere else ive been. So ive resorted to buying 2 packs of always night time for now, and will have to keep an eye out for thick maternity pads.
I would say your gonna need a few.I would pack one full packet for hospital and have a few packs for at home.


----------



## Coco14

Claire1 said:


> Coco, I havent finished my bag but have most things in it I need. I really need to get round to washing the babies clothes!
> Ive really struggled to get any thick maternity pads, ive been in boots twice and theyve not had ANY...just thin ones, and thats pretty much the same everywhere else ive been. So ive resorted to buying 2 packs of always night time for now, and will have to keep an eye out for thick maternity pads.
> I would say your gonna need a few.I would pack one full packet for hospital and have a few packs for at home.

Thanks. I have put a pack of 10 in my bag and have a pack in the cupboard so will get some more. I got them from Tesco.

Ooh that reminds me I need to wash the moses basket covers and geta sheet for the mattress!


----------



## Claire1

Ive looked in tescos and they didnt have any. What are they called, i'll have another look.
I need to do the moses basket as well x


----------



## spencerspiece

hello ladies its been a while 

i got my maternity pads from tescos at a measly 90p for a pack of 10!! so i got 4 pack just for after labour. im guessing im going to need to change often and will get some better ones for when im home.

im booked in to be induced on 7th Jan due to GD and him already being ove 7lb already!! my big boy, so 2 weeks on saturday for me im so excited lol


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Don't forget that you can use Night Time Towels are the same as Maternity.

Bodyform is on sale in Tesco at the moment, £1 for a pack. So I bought a few of those and 2 packs of tesco maternity pads.


----------



## Coco14

Claire1 said:


> Ive looked in tescos and they didnt have any. What are they called, i'll have another look.
> I need to do the moses basket as well x

They are with the baby/maternity stuff so not with normal ladies stuff! They are in lilac packaging and the range is called Mum! I got the bed pads as well.


----------



## Coco14

Spencerspeice, not long now then :) I hope it all goes OK.


----------



## Claire1

Thanks coco, think ive been looking in the wrong place...preggy brain!!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Just realised I am in the 30s days... Omg!


----------



## bellaxgee

anyone else tired of being pregnant??? been in the hospital 3 times already with false labor. regular contractions but no progression. i just want to hold my little girl!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

I've been in once with what I thought was labour... I didn't even realise you had something called 'back waters' LOL! I thought my waters had gone...

14 days until I am classed as 'full term'...
God it's scary how fast it's coming... but I am so darn excited about it!!!


----------



## bellaxgee

i've never heard of back waters either! i must google now...


----------



## bellaxgee

36 weeks....i don't know if i can handle growing anymore!:wacko:


----------



## Coco14

Aw what a pain that you guys have had false alarms. I'm just getting really stressed and teary a lot recently! :s


----------



## Pinky12

MERRY CHRISTMAS 

I hope everyone has an amazing Christmas time and gets everything they wish for in the new year x x


----------



## bellaxgee

i have been crying over everything....its not normal!


----------



## Claire1

Hope everyone had a good xmas :) 
Dont worry about the hormones, I was REALLY bad with it before xmas but has eased now xx


----------



## trixie79

merry xmas everyone....hope you are all well! x


----------



## bellaxgee

Well we had sex for the first time in 8 months and boy did I regret it the next morning. I couldn't even get out of bed because my hips hurt so bad. Was hoping the semen would move my cervix along because these contractions are so uncomfortable but mo progression. Doctor tomorrow so we shall see!


----------



## Pinky12

Bella, I am going to attempt this in the next few days but we are going to do 'lazy sex' as we call it so I don't have to part my legs as I know I will have the same issue. When we spoke about this at a labour class the midwives said it would only work though if you kept it all in as if you were trying to get pregnant. Hopefully I can do this without my heartburn playing up :haha:


----------



## Mrs_X

My baby Charlie, was born Xmas day at 1455 weighing 6lb 13oz. he was bang on 37 weeks and was induced via a drip due to waters breaking at 36 weeks 5 days. His due date was the 15th Jan 2012 :)
He is my Xmas suprise! Love him to peices :)
https://i42.tinypic.com/rm5g8x.jpg


----------



## Coco14

Awww he is so scrumptious! Well done!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

OMG I am in the last bubble in my ticker... YIKES!!!!


----------



## bellaxgee

Mrs x he is adorable! Congrats!

Trixie I didn't know u were supposed to keep it in!

Went to the doctor...still only a fingertip dilated, 50% effaced. Was also told that she's close to 8lbs already! They won't induce for another 2 weeks though.


----------



## Coco14

Ooh Bella 8lbs! Do they think she could arrive before then?

I just can't get my head around the fact that the baby could arrive very soon! :O


----------



## trixie79

my god bella 8 lbs!!!! im still in shock over the no sex in 8 months.....i cant even manage 8 days or my oh would look at me sideways! i have managed to have sex 1/2 times a week.....but i do agree with the sore pelvis, it takes a day or two for the pubic bone to get back to normal!!

i had been thinking abt the sex to get things moving so i mite seduce him again tonite!!!

i have the docs in the morning...


----------



## trixie79

god i have just noticed im in my last bubble too!!!!!


----------



## Pinky12

Bella- Yes you are meant to keep it in. I think thats whats putting me off having :sex: its bad enough going through the pain and then having to lie on my back with my legs in the air does not appeal at all :haha: Wow 8lbs!! Have they given you any idea if she might come early?

Trixie- Your an absolute saint!! I dont think there would be any chance I would be able to do it 1-2 times a week! 

MrsX- he is so adorable, congratulations :hugs:

Well finally been told that little Daisy's head is engaged but I suppose she could still pop back out again any minute! My midwife doesnt really tell me much and can be very patronising so I am quite happy to be told that lol!


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations Mrs x, gorgeous :)
Pinky, I hope the baby stays in the right place for you.
Trixie, hats off to you! What a good wifey you are!
Bella, wow 8lbs. I had a growth scan today and my little one is measuring 5lbs 4oz, everything else is good and i dont need to go back now till im in labour! 
Coco, im the same. Its an odd feeling that it could be any day! xx


----------



## Claire1

Happy new year ladies :)


----------



## Dizzy321

Happy new year ladies, not long to go for us :happydance:


----------



## Coco14

Happy new year! 
I'm uncomfortable now! Upset stomach, baby leaning on bladder, hideous heartburn and cramp woke me in the night! Come on babies!


----------



## Claire1

Coco14 said:


> Happy new year!
> I'm uncomfortable now! Upset stomach, baby leaning on bladder, hideous heartburn and cramp woke me in the night! Come on babies!


I feel exactly the same, back and bump aching and heavy. Heartburn and cant get comfy. Still, not long to go! x


----------



## Coco14

Woohoo! and AHHHHH!!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

I have midwife on Wednesday I am hoping they give me some good news, like his head is fully engaged or something.

As for sex, SOD THAT! lol, I only manage it maybe 1-2 times a month, and from weeks 22 to week 34 no sex at all. It hurt too much, and now it hurts even more. Managed sex on my birthday, christmas eve and christmas day - that's it 

Although when Chris and I 'did the naughty' on my birthday, he kept going on about 'it was like having sex with a virgin'

- Ah, I aim to please haha xx


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, happy new year :birthday:

Hope you have all had a good Christmas and new year :hugs:

Not long for us all now. I can't wait to pop as my SPD is killing me :( I have barely slept these past few weeks and has stressed me out a little. Hopefully she will come out soon lol x x


----------



## Coco14

Haha Steffy! I think we have managed the same, enjoying not having the pressure of TTC!
Good luck tomorrow. I'm seeing the midwife on Thursday and hoping for some similar news! Doubt it though.

Check out my growth from 35 weeks to 36+3!!

Then today at 36+6! Nasty stretchmarks popped up in the last week or so :(
 



Attached Files:







35 wks.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2









36+3 NYE.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3









NYE 046.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Claire1

Wow, impressive bump coco. Very neat :) I hope youre feeling a bit better now?
Im getting so excited now, also bit nervous as well. Hubby is very anxious, think its hitting home x


----------



## Coco14

Yeah I am thanks Claire.
Me too, I keep getting surges of adrenaline when I think of how close it it!! :D


----------



## xxEMZxx

Hey everyone, just to update, had my daughter Amber Lily on New Years Day (exactly a week early) at 3.39am weighing a massive 9lb 14oz :D xx


----------



## Pinky12

Oh wow what a gorgeous bump Coco. There is a big difference in your photos!! I feel like I am going to pop any minute with how big Daisy is :haha:

Claire, I know what you mean about the hubby! Mine has been sleep walking practically every night for weeks because he is stressed out (hubby is usually so laid back he is horizontal) he cant wait for her to be here so he can chill out (his words, not mine) more fool him :haha:

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:

Well I was chuckling away to myself today! I was painting a door and had some old clothes on that dont quite cover my bump. As I turned at one point I managed to get a strip of paint right down the middle of my bump lol! I sent a picture to my hubby and said that Daisy was trying to help :haha:


----------



## Coco14

Congratulations EMZ, Amber is a lovely name.


----------



## Pinky12

Looks like I have already said congratulations on Facebook but Congratulations again Emma :hugs:


----------



## Claire1

xxEMZxx said:


> Hey everyone, just to update, had my daughter Amber Lily on New Years Day (exactly a week early) at 3.39am weighing a massive 9lb 14oz :D xx[/QUO
> 
> Congratulations! :) Hope you're all doing well. xx


----------



## bellaxgee

congrats EMZ! i would like to hear the birth story since i am expecting a big girl myself.

checkup today after work - i am hoping i have made some progress. my stomach has been really upset today. started this morning with lots of pressure and gas. now it has turned into cramping and diarrhea. hoping its a sign, but since i am at work i am soo miserable.


----------



## Coco14

Bella that's what I had a few days ago. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bellaxgee

went to the doctor and i had all the signs of preeclampsia (gained 7lbs in a week, swollen everything, headaches, floaters in vision) BUT my blood pressure was fine. was sent to L&D for bloodwork. was told if it was positive then i would have to deliver asap. well, i'm still pregnant and it wasn't positive. they said if they were to induce then i would have an 80% chance that it would fail and i would have to have a c-section. i go back friday for more monitoring and testing and may be induced then.


----------



## Claire1

bellaxgee said:


> went to the doctor and i had all the signs of preeclampsia (gained 7lbs in a week, swollen everything, headaches, floaters in vision) BUT my blood pressure was fine. was sent to L&D for bloodwork. was told if it was positive then i would have to deliver asap. well, i'm still pregnant and it wasn't positive. they said if they were to induce then i would have an 80% chance that it would fail and i would have to have a c-section. i go back friday for more monitoring and testing and may be induced then.

Oh my gosh...drama! How weird though, all the signs but no high bp. Make sure you go straight in if your worried about anything. What a worry for you. Hope it all goes well for you xx


----------



## xxsteffyxx

either way I look at it now ladies I am going to be having a big baby!!

Measuring 40 weeks pregnant today and Harvey dropped to being 3/5ths engaged.


----------



## Pinky12

Steph- Have they mentioned anything about inducing you early?

Bella- Hope all goes well for you hun. Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Coco14

Phew that it was negative though Bella! I hope it goes OK. So close now!

Wow Steffy!!


----------



## bellaxgee

Stuffy, did they give you an estimate weight? 

Put a call into the doctor because the headache and swelling has gotten worse. Have a little brown slimy discharge...light brown though. Hoping it's my plug.


----------



## Pinky12

Bella, hope it all goes well x


----------



## Coco14

Aw Bella, hope you are OK.

Has anyone thought about getting re-measured for nursing bras? I think I am going to go in next saturday and get re-measured for new ones. Hopefully they can advise me on what size to get for when my milk comes in.
Also do any of you know if when breastfeeding you need to wear nursing (non-wired) brasthe entire time you are BF? I want to wear pretty underwear again!!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

bellaxgee said:


> Stuffy, did they give you an estimate weight?

lol... _Stuffy_ love it!

Without scans they are unable to give a deffo estimate, but judgeing by weight gain in the last two weeks, midwife made a rough guess of between 8-9lbs at the moment. Probably not over 9lbs just yet, but if I get to 40 weeks Harvey could reach a whopping 10lbs +


----------



## trixie79

my god steffy....good luck! mind you i think my wee boy is going to be a big boy too!!

congrats EMZ....we would love to know your birth story if you get any time!!!

bella good luck think this is it for you....we are all getting so close...i go in on monday and im hoping the stitch removal will start things...im soooo over it!!


----------



## Coco14

Baby not engaged and still not turned around :( she estimated it will weigh 7lb 4oz!


----------



## bellaxgee

Been in l&d all night and will be in until at least tomorrow morning. So miserable. They can't figure out what's causing the headache. Catscan showed nothing. Seeing a neurologist today and having a 24hr urine done. So far blood pressure has been fine. Also seeing perintology to speak about inducing and the risks of it being a csection. Although I'm petrified of a csection, at the point all this stress can't be good for my little bubs.


----------



## trixie79

coco i dont think mine is engaged either....at least we know we will have a baby within the month!!!

ah bella you are having a shocking time...fx things move quickly for you and you feel better soon x


----------



## bellaxgee

RANT WARNING!!

All of these nurses need to learn hot to keep their opinions to themselves. I'm tired of them telling me what's best for me and my baby. There is a reason youre a nurse and not a doctor!

The latest nurse just told me that I would regret it if I let them induce me because then it would be my fault if her lungs aren't developed and something goes wrong. Are you kidding me?


----------



## Claire1

Aww Bella, im sorry your having a difficult time. You must really be on your last nerve now. I hope they can get to the bottom of it for you. Also, I thought past 35 weeks the babies lungs are developed??? Im sure your baby would be perfectly healthy if born now. Ladies have them every day at your stage, your classed as full term now!!!
Either way, hope all goes well for you.

Trixie and Coco, I dont think my baby has engaged either. Just feels really heavy.
Im sooo tired today, think I over did it yesterday with the cleaning, and have bit of a cold...rubbish!!
I also have a midwife app tomorrow, so fingers crossed all is well. 

Oh ladies, when do they start doing internal exams??? Ive not had anyone go down there yet and Im a bit worried. x


----------



## bellaxgee

THIS IS IT!!

Cervadil is going in tonight then induction in the morning. eek I'm so scared!


----------



## trixie79

claire i dont think they routinely do internals in the uk....i didnt because of risk of infection and the doc wanted to leave well alone! but he started taking swabs from 32 weeks when i came off the antibiotic..........dont worry abt it though, its just like a smear, nothing to worry about. id say that unless you waters break, you lose your plug or start contracting they wont go up there....and at that stage you will want them to go up there just to get it out!!!


----------



## trixie79

bellaxgee said:


> THIS IS IT!!
> 
> Cervadil is going in tonight then induction in the morning. eek I'm so scared!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

GOOD LUCK BELLA:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Trixie, good to hear :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance: Bella, how exciting!!! :happydance::happydance:

I cant wait for an update :) All the best lovely :hugs:


----------



## bellaxgee

Thank u ladies. Was woken up at 2am with back labor. Nurse just took the cervadil out. As soon as I eat they will start the pitocin. Back labor is hell :( hoping it goes quickly!


----------



## Coco14

Oooh Bella good luck :) I can't believe the nurse said that! I hope everything goes OK. x

Claire I haven't had an internal either. Next app is in 2 weeks. Hope al is well at your app.


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Coco, app went really well. Everything good, baby not engaged at all. But I didnt feel like it was. Have to go back in 2 weeks. She said they wont do internals until im over due or in labour. 
Anyone have a gut feeling on when the baby is going to come? I think im going to be late, will prob go into feb xx

Hope all is going well bella xx


----------



## Coco14

Claire, I was just reading on how to get baby in right position and to engage (what position is yours in?), mine is back to my left and arms and legs everywhere! I have a birthing ball so it's good to sit on that and spend as much time on all fours as possible! Basically bump and pelvis tilted forwards to encourage the baby's back to turn.

Anyone got new nursing bras/been re-measured??

Also, does anyone's bambino jump at sudden loud noises?! Mine does all the time!


----------



## Coco14

p.s. Glad everyhting is OK Claire! :)


----------



## Claire1

Thanks coco, I was scrubbing the floor the other day on all fours, so perhaps i should do that again! My baby is in the same position :) Thanks for the tip. 

I really need a new nursing bra, think i might get measured in marks and spencers and have a look.

My baby sometimes jumps at noices, but not alot. x


----------



## Coco14

Yeah I'm planning on getting measured again next Saturday, I'll be 38+3. I was measured in M&S before so will go back there. I'm hoping they can advise me on what size to get to allow for when the milk comes in because I'm not going again!


----------



## Claire1

Coco14 said:


> Yeah I'm planning on getting measured again next Saturday, I'll be 38+3. I was measured in M&S before so will go back there. I'm hoping they can advise me on what size to get to allow for when the milk comes in because I'm not going again!

Im sure they will, they are fairly good there x


----------



## Coco14

Good.
I'm so uncomfortable this evening, back ache and belly feels so heavy, just don't know what to do with myself! No position is comfortable!


----------



## bellaxgee

Just wanted to let everyone know my princess was born vaginally on jan 6th at 11:11pm after being induced at 10am. I'm not going to lie, I had a really hard time with labor and almost caved and asked for a csection. Potocin is intense! Also, my estimated "huge" baby weighs 7lbs5oz and is a little tiny thing.

Am still in hospital as I had a bad tear but will update with full stories and pictures when home.


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations Bella, thats fantastic news! Very healthy size. Hope you're feeling ok re- the tear. Fingers crossed you can come home soon. Well done :)


----------



## Pinky12

Congratulations Bella x x


----------



## Coco14

Wohoo. congratulations :D ditto on what Claire said!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

come on Harvey, you're full term now, we had your baby shower and we want you here now!!! HURRY UP!!!!!


----------



## trixie79

oh bella im so happy for you congrats xxxxx


----------



## Claire1

How are you getting on Bella? Hope you're home now :)
Everyone else ok?
Still dont feel like my lo is engaged, havent got the complete woddle yet! Though I have been trying with your tips coco.
Any joy your end?


----------



## Coco14

Na, no change Claire! my bump is so achey today, feels like one giant pulled muscle! Like it's really strained. It's hard work!


----------



## trixie79

well im home and no baby yet!!!...

the procedure was very sore but not afterwards which is good, i got a cocktail of drugs and gas and air, but felt everything!

the cervix is still up and closed, i think he said it was prosterior?? so i am going in on monday next week to get induced...he said he will use the gel to make it happen quicker.....i will have to get googlin!

i also had my first real internal and omg it hurt....there was a real tender part and he said that it was babys head that he was touching!....i think if the cervix was open he would have broke my waters but he said he couldnt even feel the opening! so i have another week and by next tue i will have my baby!! whoo hoo at 38 + 4 wekks......i cant wait..

hot baths have been reccommended, so thats the plan tonight!!


----------



## Coco14

Oh my golly Trixie, I can't believe we are all at that stage! Great news to know it's next week, but a bit scary too?! Bit of a pain that you had to get an uncomfortable internal but you'll have your baby soon :D ...and you don't know the sex?


----------



## Claire1

Aww Trixie! Im sorry it didnt work for you, but at least you have another date planned and can be organised. 
Speaking of hot baths, i had one the other day but it made me feel ill, might be worth another go now. Im so ready to have this baby now.

Sorry you havent noticed any change coco, me either!!


This is a bit off topic, but how have you all been with your oh's? We seem to be going through a rough patch and he seems really distant and has no interest in me. I know he wants the baby out soon, and I have been a complete nightmare with my hormones. Im just worried we wont have the same closeness we once had once baby is here?? He has alot of pressure at work and doesnt deal with stress well, so im wondering if this is part of it? Also, think cause im home alot now we have nothing to talk about apart from the baby, erugh, i dint know. Could really do with out this 
Anyone had something similar or words of advise?

Sorry to be a downer ladies xx


----------



## trixie79

my oh can be abit odd! dont worry i think its normal.....i try not to over talk the baby thing and it worked when it came to the name....he said to me out of the blue on friday "have you a name for him yet?" and i acted all cool and said, i think conor james... and he said he liked it and that was that!....i got him to put the cot up last week and he even cleaned the bathroom and toilets at the weekend!.....he was off for 2 weeks on xmas hol and is now back to work....thank god!!!

even when i went to get my stitch out onn monday he just left me up to the ward and went of to do some work stuff before work on tue....i said nothing....cause he has no patience and i loved the peace and quiet!!!.............

i think i have finally figured out how to work him after 5 years!!! he is not a cuddly person or very lovey dovey but shows me in different....

my advise is not to act bothered by him.....possible mid life crisis....let him get on with it!! he will soon wise up when your baby arrives!


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Trixie and you know what...you're absolutley right!! I have learnt how to deal with him and moods etc alot better now. Its taken me 9 yrs!!! Im a slow learner. But it def helps when I back off, he seems to come round. Think this is how im going to deal with things now, I know I can be pretty full on sometimes. I always like to plan ahead, and think about the future and he is the opposite. He lives day by day.
With the affection thing, ive backed off and he now seems to be trying...men eh dont think i'll ever fully understand them.
But to sum up, we had a chat and things seem better. But I am backing off and letting him come round to things in his own time. Im almost ignoring the situation like you said and think it working.

Thanks again. Hope things go well for you, so exciting xx


----------



## Coco14

Sorry to hear things aren't great with the OHs. Glad you had a chat with him though Claire.
I thought baby had calmed down but nope, crazy as ever!


----------



## trixie79

im glad claire, i think relationships are hard work if you make it hard work! it feels like its taken me and james forever to get things right, but he was brought up on a farm in southern ireland and has a different mentality to different situations...

me and my family are very close and talk abt everything and he cant understand this!!! so i dont tell him the things we talk abt anymore and he doesnt bug me abt it....

dont get me wrong we have a fab relationship but i found that i had to change a little to adapt to the way he thinks in order to have an easy life!!!!! like cuddling or holding hands in public!!! he is 42 and im 32 so i think its an age gap thing too!

anyway....afm no labour pains yet, i reckon it will be monday when i get induced! think ill let him go on to work and take mum with me and call him to come when i start getting contractions!


----------



## Coco14

Desperate to feel something, anything! Not even had braxton hicks. Don't think bump has dropped either.


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Do you think if you have a lot of BH it means you may go into labour before your due date?


----------



## Coco14

I was woken up at 2.15 by horrible stomach cramps... BH? Any discomfort usually turns out to be wind! But this was different, really not pleasant at all and I don't think it was gas!


----------



## bellaxgee

Ladies....savor every last second of pregnancy. Enjoy every little kick, wiggle anD hiccup because you will miss it! Also, take as many naps as you can and enjoy the peace and quieT. I'm really struggling this first week between the pain of healing, pp depression and the oh so joyful breastfeeding.


----------



## trixie79

oh bella i hope you ok, give it another week or so and you will be back to your old self....i would love to take your advise but i just cant wait to have him out....the pregnancy has been so tough, im hoping im going to have a better time when he is here!!!


----------



## bellaxgee

Thank u Trixie....I'm just really struggling with breastfeeding. I know I want to stop I just don't know how and am so clueless....


----------



## trixie79

if you want to stop just stop and give her a bottle...there are loads to choose from but aptimal is prob the closest in nutrients to breastmilk. your milk will dry up in a couple of days and your boobs will get back to normal in a week or so......just put loads of frozen cabbage leaves on them!!!

dont put any pressure on yourself! i plan to try to breastfeed but have my bottles and sterilisers bought!!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

well ladies before I get swept away - just letting you know I am heading up to ADAU soon. The contractions are coming every 30mins-1hr and lasting not long, but I am more concerned about the fact the lump on my tummy is very very hard and painful, I am woried Harvey is being pushed against my pelvis with every contraction and he cannot pass through. That is a constant pain and has been getting worse all day :( that along with him not moving all day has got my worried. So heading up to ADAU to be safe... let's see what happens. I will make sure I text someone as I cannot access FB on my mobile.

Wish us luck...


----------



## Coco14

Congratulations and good luck Steffy :)

A girl that I am friends with on FB that is due the exact same day as me has gone into labour today! :(

Past 2 nights I have been woken up by pains, feeling pressure low down and discomfort when baby moves in what I gather is my cervix! Feeling quite light headed and nauseous today and been going for number 2s (!) more often recently. I know this probably means nothing though, I feel like when I was trying to get pregnant again, symptom spotting!!

Nursing chair and stool arrived today :) so comfortable.

Went for a bra fitting but ended up ignoring their advice!! I was a 34B then at 12 weeks was measured at 34C and today she tried to get me to buy 34E! I told her that my bras are really tight and uncomfortable and she gives me the same size around! I wanted a bigger cup for when my milk comes in, hence the E! I ended up trusting my instincts and getting 36DD. There's still room to go bigger or smaller on the clasp so I reckon it'll be fine. 
I also got home and immediately ordered a pretty one from Topshop's maternity range as I was annoyed at the thought of wearing such ugly bras for at least another 6 months!

How are you other pregnant ladies doing today?


----------



## bellaxgee

Anymore births?!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

I'm still pregnant :'(


----------



## Coco14

Aww Steffy :( how are you doing?


----------



## Claire1

Im still pregnant as well! 
Hope things are going well Bella?
Coco, sounds like things are progressing a bit for you. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. I wanted one of those chairs youve bought but found them to be a bit on the expensive side, am currently looking for just a plain single chair.
Sorry to hear you are still prggers Steffy, but just think of the sleep we're all still getting :)
No news with me, feel exactly the same :(


----------



## Coco14

Claire1 said:


> Im still pregnant as well!
> Hope things are going well Bella?
> Coco, sounds like things are progressing a bit for you. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. I wanted one of those chairs youve bought but found them to be a bit on the expensive side, am currently looking for just a plain single chair.
> Sorry to hear you are still prggers Steffy, but just think of the sleep we're all still getting :)
> No news with me, feel exactly the same :(

Nothing since the cramps Claire :/ but still, a week to go before I get seriously annoyed!!
The chair was £95 including the foot stool :)

Here's my 39 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







Jan 18th 39 wks 002.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bellaxgee

hi girls. recovery isn't going so well. 4th degree tear and stitches ripped open so they put some type of acid (silver nitrate) on to burn off the surrounding skin which will hopefully allow the wound to close. I have been in so much pain that i feel like i cant fully enjoy my little girl. luckily, she is an angel. she sleeps 4 hours eats and is up for about an hour then sleeps another 4 at night. here she is:







these were done in the hospital before discharge.


----------



## Claire1

Coco14 said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Im still pregnant as well!
> Hope things are going well Bella?
> Coco, sounds like things are progressing a bit for you. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. I wanted one of those chairs youve bought but found them to be a bit on the expensive side, am currently looking for just a plain single chair.
> Sorry to hear you are still prggers Steffy, but just think of the sleep we're all still getting :)
> No news with me, feel exactly the same :(
> 
> Nothing since the cramps Claire :/ but still, a week to go before I get seriously annoyed!!
> The chair was £95 including the foot stool :)
> 
> Here's my 39 week bump!Click to expand...

Thats much more resonable then ive seen. Wow, what a bump :) Im not that big really. Sorry things arent progrssing for you xx


----------



## Claire1

bellaxgee said:


> hi girls. recovery isn't going so well. 4th degree tear and stitches ripped open so they put some type of acid (silver nitrate) on to burn off the surrounding skin which will hopefully allow the wound to close. I have been in so much pain that i feel like i cant fully enjoy my little girl. luckily, she is an angel. she sleeps 4 hours eats and is up for about an hour then sleeps another 4 at night. here she is:
> 
> View attachment 326621
> 
> 
> View attachment 326622
> 
> 
> View attachment 326623
> 
> 
> these were done in the hospital before discharge.

Aww, shes gorgeous!! 
Sorry your not healing well, hope things improve soon for you xx


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Claire1 said:


> Sorry to hear you are still prggers Steffy, but just think of the sleep we're all still getting :)

- lack of for me I'm afraid :( I think I sleep worse now then I did before I was pregnant haha. Just cannot find comfy spots to sleep and back ache and such... urgh. Horrible.

Ah well, on a posistive - I am now on single digits

*9 DAYS!!!!!*


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies. Sorry I have been absent for a little, I hope you are all well.

Bella- your little girl is adorable! I m sorry you are having discomfort issues with your tear. I can sympathise as I have 2nd degree tears so can only imagine the pain you are going through compared to mine. It took them an hour to stitch me up after having Daisy and I sucked on the gas and air all throughout but had none in labor :haha: hopefully your little girl continues to be good for you :hugs:

Steph- hang in there misses. I know your time will come soon enough. How is the resting going for you? I hope you are managing to get your strength up :hugs:

Coco- wow your bump is amazing. I felt like i was going to explode days before I gave birth and I was shocked when a 6lb 5oz little girl came out! Hope something happens for you soon.

Claire- how are you feeling Mrs? I hope you arent too bad and your comfortable at least :hugs:

Well ladies, Friday the 13th will never be unlucky for me again. My daughter was born on Friday 13th January at 9.13am after 4 hours of back labor. She was born facing upwards so is classed as a star gazer baby and is meant to be lucky! I couldnt of asked for anything more x


----------



## Coco14

Oh my gosh Bella, she is scrumptious! Sorry about the discomfort :( I hope you get well soon.

Aww Pinky congratulations, she is so cute!

Saw the midwife this morning, all good as usual but not much progress! 2-3/5 engaged so that's something but possibly have a way to go yet :/ She offered me a a sweep at my next app in a week...


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations Pinky, she gorgeous. Pleased to hear you didnt have a long drawn out labour. Hope you're enjoying being a mummy :)
Sorry bout the lack of sleep steffy and coco hope things improve for you. Ive got a midwife app tomorrow so we'll see how things go xx


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Claire, hope your app goes well. Oh and the midwife thinks I'm having a boy!


----------



## Claire1

Thats interesting coco, did she have a reason why?


----------



## Coco14

Well I think it's to do with the heartbeat - 135 ish or something, because she brought it up when listening to it! She always refers to it as he so maybe she has a feeling!


----------



## trixie79

conor james whelan was born 17th jan at 18.50 via emergency c section....labour for 10 hours and pushing for over 1 hour and he wouldnt come out! i had to be knocked out!
he was 7 lb 15 oz!!!

..im doing ok, have a wound infection, surprise surprise!!! so its very sore....and belly hasnt gone down at all! no one tells you that, none of my clothes fit me or are too tight on the wound so have to do some online shopping today!

conor is adorable i could just eat him up....breastfeeding has stopped and i put him on aptamil and he likes it! nights have been a nightmare but he is generally a very good baby....the sleepless nights are so worth it! you will all be experiencing this soon!

ill get more time tomorrow to update you and read through the posts properly... xxx


----------



## Coco14

Congratulations trixie, sorry things haven't gone as smoothly as they could have.


----------



## Claire1

Its gone a bit quiet on here, maybe there is more baby news to come?
No news with me, saw midwife on friday. Baby was slightly engaged but keeps moving in and out. Been offered a sweep and stretch on thursday so will see how that goes.
Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## Coco14

Claire1 said:


> Its gone a bit quiet on here, maybe there is more baby news to come?
> No news with me, saw midwife on friday. Baby was slightly engaged but keeps moving in and out. Been offered a sweep and stretch on thursday so will see how that goes.
> Hope everyone ok xx

Same here! What time?!

Feeling achey in the bump/period pain-y whilst out shopping this evening, thought it may be something but got home and needed a number 2 so I guess my body is being mean again!! Still feels a bit uncomfortable but that could be the buttercream I ate whilst baking earlier! This is torture!


----------



## Claire1

My appointments at 11.30am :)
Hope your body isn't tricking you and maybe it is early labour....we can hope!
Still, not long to go xxx


----------



## Coco14

How did it go Claire?


----------



## Claire1

Coco14 said:


> How did it go Claire?

Sorry, its 11.30 on thursday hun x Cant say im looking forward to it though?


----------



## Coco14

Oh yeah! Doh!! Neither am I :/ hoping I don't have to have it!


----------



## trixie79

hi girls good luck for your sweep...fx it starts your labour....warning though the internals can be slightly uncomfortable!!!

have to take conor to the gp today...he has a wee lump under the chin...i hope he is ok. he is just perfect, which is worrying cause my luck is so horrible and im afraid everything is going to go wrong.


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> hi girls good luck for your sweep...fx it starts your labour....warning though the internals can be slightly uncomfortable!!!
> 
> have to take conor to the gp today...he has a wee lump under the chin...i hope he is ok. he is just perfect, which is worrying cause my luck is so horrible and im afraid everything is going to go wrong.

Thanks hun, im sure there is nothing to worry about :) Just enjoy you time with your lovely little man. Try not to worry xx


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Trixie, hope everything's ok. After some rather energetic sex last night I started getting what I think was quite harsh BH! They came and went for about 40 minutes then nothing! :( It felt like bad period pain low down with pressure too...


----------



## Coco14

P.S. Due today :/


----------



## Claire1

What a pain coco, maybe give it another go tonight ha ha. Oh and yay, due today!!!!


----------



## Coco14

Claire my midwife app is a 12 tomorrow so I'll be straight back here to see how yours went! Good luck.


----------



## Claire1

You to coco, will make sure I update x


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Can't believe it's my due date tomorrow...

That went very fast! X


----------



## bellaxgee

Ahhhh girls I miss being pregnant so much! I use to lay in bed every night eating hagan daz ice cream. My hubby just brought some home to cheer me up and I started balling when I took the first bite :(


----------



## trixie79

i know how you feel bella! my bump is still massive...the girl in mothercare asked me when i was due! cow!

anywho....conor has a wee cyst under the chin, but told that there was nothing to worry abt. i have him on 3 oz every 3ish hours....still has nights and days mixed up! ill try and get a pic up today!

good luck girls.....cant believe 40 weeks went sooo fast!


----------



## Claire1

Glad everything is ok Trix, hope you manage to sort the night and days out soon xx

So its Coco, Steffy and I due now....come on babies xx


----------



## Coco14

I'm so upset :( couldn't have sweep because, after a very uncomfortable abdominal exam, the baby's head still isn't low enough, still 2-3/5 engaged. and I've been given induction date for when I'm 12 days overdue. I've been crying my eyes out, all I really wanted is to NOT be induced, I want things as natural and spontaneous as possible and now it could turn out to be the complete opposite.


----------



## Claire1

Aww Coco, hugs. Mine was pretty much the same story. Couldnt have it done as not engaged enough. Will try again next and if nothing between now and then i'll be booked for induction. To be honest im expecting induction, so will be around 7th 8th of feb if nothing before. 
These babies are stubborn things! x


----------



## bellaxgee

I can't believe they are letting you go until 12 days overdue! What is the baby measuring?


----------



## Claire1

They seem to do that as standard in the uk unless baby is big. My baby has been measuring small, but by that time I dont think it will be. Not sure about Coco xx


----------



## Coco14

Well there's no need if the baby is healthy.
I don't really know a few weeks ago she said she reckons it will be about 7.4, when born I gathered! :/
Oh no Claire, you too! I am seeing a different midwife on tuesday so will talk to her and request an internal.


----------



## xxsteffyxx

2 weeks being in labour and I am still between 2-3cm dialated...

Christ Almighty this is getting ridiculous :(

PAIN!!!!

... Happy Due Day x


----------



## Claire1

Fingers crossed for tuesday coco :)
Hope things speed up for you steffy.
AFM think baby is much lower, kept feeling a nuzzleing kind of feeling really low down so hoping its engaged more x


----------



## trixie79

good god steffy! try sex!


----------



## Coco14

Claire I thought maybe the same! Compared photos last night and I think it's lower, I could be picking at nothing of course! OH agreed though!


----------



## Pinky12

Hang in there ladies. I hope you are all feeling well (well apart from being overdue).

Steph- keep being strong Mrs! I hope you are still eating plenty and resting. I know its hard when your not sleeping at nights but try and sleep when you can x


----------



## Claire1

Pinky12 said:


> Hang in there ladies. I hope you are all feeling well (well apart from being overdue).
> 
> Steph- keep being strong Mrs! I hope you are still eating plenty and resting. I know its hard when your not sleeping at nights but try and sleep when you can x

How are you finding motherhood Pinky? Are these first couple of weeks as tough as they say? x


----------



## xxsteffyxx

looks like i am being induced wednesday if nothing happens before then, but we shall see...


----------



## Pinky12

Claire1 said:


> Pinky12 said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there ladies. I hope you are all feeling well (well apart from being overdue).
> 
> Steph- keep being strong Mrs! I hope you are still eating plenty and resting. I know its hard when your not sleeping at nights but try and sleep when you can x
> 
> How are you finding motherhood Pinky? Are these first couple of weeks as tough as they say? xClick to expand...

Hi Clare, it wasn't too bad at first but the past week has been very trying. My little girl want pooed in over 24 hours and she struggles badly with her wind :( we think she has colic as we have been unable to console her overnight these past 5 days. So much so I have already been to bed and got 5 hours sleep so I am more awake now to deal with her and my oh can get some rest before work tomorrow!

Other than this, its amazing! She makes every second worthwhile.
How are you feeling at the minute, hopefully your lo will come soon x


----------



## bellaxgee

Pinky, have you tried gripe water? My little girl gets bad wind so we put gripe water in her bottle before bed and it seems to help tons!


----------



## Claire1

Hope things get a bit easier for you. Ive heard dr browns bottles are amazing for colic!!!
Any news from anyone else, nothing to report from me.
Coco, how was your appointment?


----------



## Coco14

Claire1 said:


> Hope things get a bit easier for you. Ive heard dr browns bottles are amazing for colic!!!
> Any news from anyone else, nothing to report from me.
> Coco, how was your appointment?

Nothing to report either :( My appointment is at 11am tomorrow. 1 week until induction :O


----------



## Claire1

Coco14 said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Hope things get a bit easier for you. Ive heard dr browns bottles are amazing for colic!!!
> Any news from anyone else, nothing to report from me.
> Coco, how was your appointment?
> 
> Nothing to report either :( My appointment is at 11am tomorrow. 1 week until induction :OClick to expand...

Aww, sorry coco. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Midwife tomorrow... offering 2nd sweep.
Dealine is next Wednesday, so if this boy doesn't shift his hiney he is getting a shock.

MUHAHAHA!


----------



## Coco14

Good luck steffy.

Midwife couldn't do sweep as only 1cm and still firm. Been getting light brown discharge since, I guess that's normal from the disturbance!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

I had one when I was 1cm as I was favorible? whatever that means...

But I have now been contracting for nearly 3 weeks, gone from 1:10 to 2:10... just hoping to get to that 4-5:10 soon. *cries* just so exhausted now.

Roll on day 4 x


----------



## Claire1

Fingers crossed for you steffy.
Hope your not too disappointed coco, at least they tried.
Still nothing from me, midwife friday so time will tell.
Next week we should all be having our babies though!
I know this sounds a bit odd, but im kind of glad im not having a january baby, ive always prefered feb, weird I know!!


----------



## Coco14

Yeah I was just pleased to have a more reassuring midwife! Looking forward to meeting baby now however he/she comes!


----------



## Claire1

Still nothing from me, will be getting booked in tomorrow for induction next week. Sweep tomorrow hopefully xx


----------



## trixie79

im sooo exhausted girls....between, wind constipation and getting days and nights mixed up, this is harder than i imagined!....he is asleep now, thats the only way i can get stuff done!! like brush my teeth!!!


----------



## Coco14

Claire, i hope your app goes/went well. Aw trixie, quick, grab a nap! More intense BH (tightenings, period pain) last night, finally drifted off after 2... only 3 days left :s


----------



## bellaxgee

Trixie, so sorry you're having a hard time. I've been getting frusterated easily as well, but luckily Alexa is easy to please. I feel like I can't get a break either though.

Hope you other girls are hanging in there. Enjoy you're sleep while you can.


----------



## Claire1

Hi girls, hope things get easier for you. Must be really tough with lack of sleep.
I had my appointment today, went well. Had sweep and stretch,was 1-2cms dialated.Bit uncomfortable, she could feel babies head and waters. Shes hopefull I will start on my own, but no promises. Im booked in for next weds induction. Im quite uncomfortable now, baby feels very low and have back ache...hurry up baby!!
Hope the other expectant mothers are ok...not long!!!!


----------



## Coco14

Ooh I hope something happens then Claire :)

Feeling more crampy today, but it's torture because time is running out, if things are gearing up to happen I may need more than 3 days :O
I think I am loosing my plug, not clear and snotty though! More like thicker darker discharge, not a hint of blood though...

I took this a minute ago!
 



Attached Files:







41+2 (1).jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Claire1

Coco14 said:


> Ooh I hope something happens then Claire :)
> 
> Feeling more crampy today, but it's torture because time is running out, if things are gearing up to happen I may need more than 3 days :O
> I think I am loosing my plug, not clear and snotty though! More like thicker darker discharge, not a hint of blood though...
> 
> I took this a minute ago!

Thanks coco, hope things progress very quickly for you! 
Lovely bump pic, they will be lovely to look back on xx


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Being induced tomorrow... Finally!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coco14

Yikes, good luck Steffy :)


----------



## Claire1

Good luck Steffy. I hope it goes well for you xx


----------



## Coco14

Was really hoping sex would kick something off last night :( An argument with OH just brought on BH! He's suggesting he goes out for a family bday party/meal (which I'd love to go to) a week and half after baby is born and leaving me home and I think it's unfair... am I being unreasonable?!


----------



## Claire1

Coco14 said:


> Was really hoping sex would kick something off last night :( An argument with OH just brought on BH! He's suggesting he goes out for a family bday party/meal (which I'd love to go to) a week and half after baby is born and leaving me home and I think it's unfair... am I being unreasonable?!

No, Not at all! I'm sure you could go. You might be tired but can still go along if you're feeling up to it, even if its just for a little while xx


----------



## Coco14

I feel like I'd not be confident enough to be out with lots of people with a wee baby at that point! But I can't even imagine having the baby right now so maybe I'm being silly!


----------



## Claire1

No, I know how you feel. I still cant imagine actually having the baby either...weird. You might feel differently when the baby is here, but if not then I think your OH should probably stay with you seeing as though its very early days. Im sure when the time comes he might think differently?


----------



## Coco14

Yeah that's what I said to him, we'll see what happens when the time comes! 
How are you feeling? 
I want to go out and get a massive chocolate sundae today! I think I'm allowed! x


----------



## Pinky12

Coco- I dont think you are being unreasonable. The first month of having a baby is very challenging. Me and the oh have not been anywhere social as of yet as the one night we were meant to be going out to Daisy was not 100% because of her colic and we both stayed in. I told the oh to go but he wouldn't as he didn't want to leave me with a screaming baby. I am sure once your little one is here he will change his mind :hugs: Hang in there x

Steph- Good luck for tomorrow hun :hugs:

Claire- How are you doing??

I hope everyone else is ok x x


----------



## trixie79

well my oh is heading out with the boys tonite and leaving me home alone!!!!!oh the joy!!


----------



## Coco14

Thanks pinky.
Oh no trixie, I hope your evening goes OK!


----------



## Claire1

I can see my OH doing that at some point as well Trixie!
Coco and Pinky, I'm doing ok. Bit nervous about the induction if I'm honest, but i'm so uncomfortable sometimes I cant wait. Saying that, I'm a bit nervous about the whole thing....did anyone else feel like that??
Oh and coco, you can def have a chocolate sundae. Well deserved I'd say! xx


----------



## Coco14

Me too Claire, more excited now but definately nervous. I know I'm going to feel so sick Monday morning :s is yours Tuesday? Hopefully I can take my laptop in and update you!

OH decided to buy all the ingredients for a sundae and made me one, it was so good but feeling pretty sick now! Warm brownies, belgian choc sauce, vanilla ice cream, chocolate ice cream, double cream and squirty cream!!


----------



## Claire1

Coco14 said:


> Me too Claire, more excited now but definately nervous. I know I'm going to feel so sick Monday morning :s is yours Tuesday? Hopefully I can take my laptop in and update you!
> 
> OH decided to buy all the ingredients for a sundae and made me one, it was so good but feeling pretty sick now! Warm brownies, belgian choc sauce, vanilla ice cream, chocolate ice cream, double cream and squirty cream!!

Yumm, sounds lush. I really fancy icecream now ha ha. 
Mine is on Wednesday at 11.30.....eek!
I'll wish you good luck for monday now just incase I forget to before hand. Hopefully by weds you'll be home with your little one! I will keep checking for updates :)

I cant get over the fact that this time next week I will have a baby! OMG, me...have a baby!!


----------



## Coco14

Thank you :) I know, me and OH have been saying all day 'can you believe we are going to have a baby in a few days'!!


----------



## Coco14

Hi girls. After some more intense BH fell asleep about 2 and was woken up at 3.15 :D been getting contractions no more than 5 minutes apart ever since. Now between 3 and 4 so have to call hospital back when they are between 2 and 3 mins apart. I had a bath and when I got out lost lots of plug. I'm so happy that my body is doing what it's supposed to, and just the day before I was going to be induced! :) Wish me luck.


----------



## Claire1

Coco14 said:


> Hi girls. After some more intense BH fell asleep about 2 and was woken up at 3.15 :D been getting contractions no more than 5 minutes apart ever since. Now between 3 and 4 so have to call hospital back when they are between 2 and 3 mins apart. I had a bath and when I got out lost lots of plug. I'm so happy that my body is doing what it's supposed to, and just the day before I was going to be induced! :) Wish me luck.

Oh coco- I'm so pleased 4 you. Much better to happen this way! All the best my lovely, will keep an eye out 4 updates :) hope it goes quickly and smoothly for you xxx


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Claire :) still not regular or close enough to go in but coming no more than 5-6 mins apart. 7 hours in...! xx


----------



## Claire1

Oh how frustrating for you, hope they speed up. How are you coping?
Ive also got a little bit of good news, I lost a large amount of plug this morning but no pains or anything. When I used the bathroom again I had lost a little bit more, so I hope this is the start of something but know all too well it might not be. Fingers crossed.
Good luck xxx


----------



## Coco14

Ooh I hope it means it's starting claire.
I'm still here, started getting further apart like 7-9 mins. As long as I'm bent over something, breathing properly and OH rubbing my back I'm OK! 
I think it's safe to say that my body has done a good job of clearing my bowels over the last 11 hours! x


----------



## Claire1

Me too! 
Hope they get closer again for you, good to hear re-bowels, one less thing to worry about ;) Glad to hear you're coping ok, keep it up hun xx


----------



## Coco14

Thanks, sitting down definately slows things down, been walking about and they are getting closer together and stronger again. Pretty scared about what's in store!! x


----------



## Claire1

Oh hun, I will be exactly the same. Its normal to feel like that. Just think, once they get closer and you can go to hospital you can have some pain relief of some kind. I hope its not too long for you. Keep moving :)


----------



## Coco14

Thanks claire, glad I'm getting to be at home though instead of doing this all in hosp tomorrow. I can see baby coming early hours tomorrow now!


----------



## Claire1

I guess it will come when its ready, but yes def better to be at home instead of hospital and not needing monitoring etc. x


----------



## Claire1

How are you getting on coco and steffy?


----------



## Pinky12

Good luck coco x

Steph was in hospital being induced the last update I have is from yesterday midday ish. She was in pain but coping, heard nothing since then from her. Hope everything is ok x


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Pinky :)
Hope things are well with your little family.
I keep checking for baby news. 
Sadly nothing going on with me. Think I will def end up with induction on weds.


----------



## Claire1

Hi ladies, no news for me. Thought I was having contractions last night but they didnt last, so Im in for induction tommorow at 11.30! The only upside to it at the moment is that I have been able to prepare everything around the house and thats about it....im soooo nervous!
Hope everyone is ok and im looking forward to hearing some more baby news from coco and steffy xx


----------



## trixie79

oh good luck girls........xxxxx


----------



## Coco14

Only just got home after a horrendous delivery! Went into labour Sunday morn at 3am and baby girl Indigo was born Tuesday at 11.14 by emergency C-section. Look out for my birth story coming when I get a chance!!

I hope claire and steffy have/had more luck!


----------



## trixie79

oh coco im sorry you had such a bad experience....thing is you will totally forget the pain and trauma come the next few weeks....otherwise we wouldnt have any more babies!!

Its funny how the brain erases it all!:hugs:


----------



## bellaxgee

I hope everyone is getting along well. And yes...you do forget the pain!

Postpartum depression is really kicking my ass :( I feel like I can't bond with the baby and I think I'm headed for divorce :(

I love my little girl soon much though and I'm going to get the help I need so I can be the best mommy I can.

Ps go on you tube "I love you mom Johnson's commercial" ;) I watch it 10x a day!


----------



## Pinky12

Bella-so sorry you are having problems with postpartum depression. I am glad to hear you are getting the help you need though. We are always here for you if you want to chat and you can always pm me if you want

Just thought I would let you all know that stephs little boy Harvey Christopher was born 7th Feb (if I remember right) weighing 9lb 4oz via emergency c-section. Mum did a great job and Harvey is gorgeous x


----------



## trixie79

god harvey was a big boy.....big congrats steff xxx

bella im sorry abt pnd... we are all here for you....people say that having a baby brings youa nd your partner together, i dont think it does....its hard cause they dont understand the hormones and the feelings...im doing all the nite feeds as he is working hard, but i kind of resent him a bit cause im soooo bloody tired!

mind you we have had sex once last week which was very sore! and last nite which was alot nicer....i asked him to put a condom on and next thing you know we wer at it! then he tutted after and said we should have used a condom! uh doh! men!


----------



## Coco14

*HUGS* Bella.

Congrats Steff, sorry you had to have an E C-sect too!


----------



## Claire1

hi ladies, congratulations to coco and stef. Well, as for me my yellow bump became pink on friday 10th feb. We had a gorgeous girl 6lb10 called Darcey. She is stunning and we're over the moon! Induction was a bit um traumatic but we got there. Sorry to hear bout your pnd bell. X


----------



## Coco14

Aaaah congratulations Claire, love the name :)

I have posted my birth story in birth announcements... if you want a look!


----------



## Claire1

Hi ladies, sorry for the delay. Im pleased to hear everyone is doing well. I have been catching up here and there. 

Darcey and I are doing really well, I just love her and being a mum so much. It really is worth the wait...and labour!

As most of you know, I was induced last wednesday and had her on friday.I had been contracting since the monday, so was in slow labour for 5days!!!

I had my waters broken and drip put in to induce labour,on the thursday. I coped for a while but ended up with a epidural as I wasnt progressing and fighting pain as the epi had stopped working. I kept telling them it wasnt working but they just ignored me and said that it hadnt and was working! I nearly ended up with c section as darceys heart rate was dropping with contractions and I had stopped dialating.
I was in sooo much pain, they had the drip up as high as it would go and they still didnt listen to me that I could feel everything, after I really started to lose it they finally realised that the epidural had come out and was running down my back! The consultant was awful and just shrugged and "oh, sorry!" 

They finally gave me another epidural and monitored me and the baby. When I was finally examined 2hrs later, i was ready to push and she was delivered in 10mins. The cord snapped as she was born and everyone was covered in blood. I had a large loss and im on injections to help me and Darcey was kept an eye on due to fluid and mucas on lungs. Over all it wasn't too bad but felt as though I should have been induced earlier as I was so exhausted by the time actual active labour began, but they openly said they didnt break my waters till the thursday because they were too busy!
It amazing how you put it all behind you.

Darcey wouldnt be put down for the first couple of days, but now settles fairly well just after midnight and feeds every 3hrs or so. Im breast and bottle feeding. I love it!!!!

Sorry for the long post. Hope you're well xx


----------



## Coco14

Claire1 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for the delay. Im pleased to hear everyone is doing well. I have been catching up here and there.
> 
> Darcey and I are doing really well, I just love her and being a mum so much. It really is worth the wait...and labour!
> 
> As most of you know, I was induced last wednesday and had her on friday.I had been contracting since the monday, so was in slow labour for 5days!!!
> 
> I had my waters broken and drip put in to induce labour,on the thursday. I coped for a while but ended up with a epidural as I wasnt progressing and fighting pain as the epi had stopped working. I kept telling them it wasnt working but they just ignored me and said that it hadnt and was working! I nearly ended up with c section as darceys heart rate was dropping with contractions and I had stopped dialating.
> I was in sooo much pain, they had the drip up as high as it would go and they still didnt listen to me that I could feel everything, after I really started to lose it they finally realised that the epidural had come out and was running down my back! The consultant was awful and just shrugged and "oh, sorry!"
> 
> They finally gave me another epidural and monitored me and the baby. When I was finally examined 2hrs later, i was ready to push and she was delivered in 10mins. The cord snapped as she was born and everyone was covered in blood. I had a large loss and im on injections to help me and Darcey was kept an eye on due to fluid and mucas on lungs. Over all it wasn't too bad but felt as though I should have been induced earlier as I was so exhausted by the time actual active labour began, but they openly said they didnt break my waters till the thursday because they were too busy!
> It amazing how you put it all behind you.
> 
> Darcey wouldnt be put down for the first couple of days, but now settles fairly well just after midnight and feeds every 3hrs or so. Im breast and bottle feeding. I love it!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the long post. Hope you're well xx

Well done Claire, souns similar to my ordeal. I can't believe the epidural had come out, that's horrendous! x


----------



## Claire1

Coco14 said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry for the delay. Im pleased to hear everyone is doing well. I have been catching up here and there.
> 
> Darcey and I are doing really well, I just love her and being a mum so much. It really is worth the wait...and labour!
> 
> As most of you know, I was induced last wednesday and had her on friday.I had been contracting since the monday, so was in slow labour for 5days!!!
> 
> I had my waters broken and drip put in to induce labour,on the thursday. I coped for a while but ended up with a epidural as I wasnt progressing and fighting pain as the epi had stopped working. I kept telling them it wasnt working but they just ignored me and said that it hadnt and was working! I nearly ended up with c section as darceys heart rate was dropping with contractions and I had stopped dialating.
> I was in sooo much pain, they had the drip up as high as it would go and they still didnt listen to me that I could feel everything, after I really started to lose it they finally realised that the epidural had come out and was running down my back! The consultant was awful and just shrugged and "oh, sorry!"
> 
> They finally gave me another epidural and monitored me and the baby. When I was finally examined 2hrs later, i was ready to push and she was delivered in 10mins. The cord snapped as she was born and everyone was covered in blood. I had a large loss and im on injections to help me and Darcey was kept an eye on due to fluid and mucas on lungs. Over all it wasn't too bad but felt as though I should have been induced earlier as I was so exhausted by the time actual active labour began, but they openly said they didnt break my waters till the thursday because they were too busy!
> It amazing how you put it all behind you.
> 
> Darcey wouldnt be put down for the first couple of days, but now settles fairly well just after midnight and feeds every 3hrs or so. Im breast and bottle feeding. I love it!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the long post. Hope you're well xx
> 
> Well done Claire, souns similar to my ordeal. I can't believe the epidural had come out, that's horrendous! xClick to expand...

yeah, it was pretty bad. but at least its over with now. Ive not read yours yet, will have a nose x


----------



## xxsteffyxx

https://i44.tinypic.com/1498e49.jpg
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/418984_10151302364350273_707560272_22958477_1254245290_n.jpg

FEWWWWWWYYYYYY!!!

Harvey Christopher Wilkinson 
Born: 6.2.12
Weight: 9lb 4oz

Yeah he was born via emergency c-section. Little tike had deiceded he was going to move back to back and then when the section was decided and they opened me up, well unfortunely they discovered that my waters had been slowly leaking for a few weeks. My womb was very infected, and Harvey was born very unwell (another reason I couldn't update you all sooner) he had to be rescuitated as his lungs wern't working... he had a heartbeat, but had to have chest compressions and eventually around 6-9 minutes after he was delieved he started crying. So horrible, Chris and I were crying our eyes out in theatre.

He was then rushed to SCBU and I didn't get to see him until 3pm (I had him at 5.26am). But he is a wonderful boy now!!

Gained 1lb in a week, he now weighes a whopping 10lb 4oz and is soooo beautiful as you can see :)


----------



## Coco14

Wow Steffy that's horrible. So sorry for you. Congrats, he is so cute!


----------



## Claire1

So sorry you had to go through that Steffy, but pleased to hear he is doing well now.
Hope everything is well with you coco.
As for me we're doing fine, Darcey is growing well. Shes a bit of a night owl and doesnt like to be put down at night. So thats tough, but hey ho it wont last forever xx


----------



## Coco14

Claire1 said:


> So sorry you had to go through that Steffy, but pleased to hear he is doing well now.
> Hope everything is well with you coco.
> As for me we're doing fine, Darcey is growing well. Shes a bit of a night owl and doesnt like to be put down at night. So thats tough, but hey ho it wont last forever xx

Glad to hear you are coping well. Every day gets easier doesn't it?! Indigo was a bit fussy with feeding yesterday, taking a while to latch on and only getting 5-10 mins which was frustrating but she's much better today. She has a stuffy nose so midwife said that's probably why so OH has gone out for some Vicks!
Other than that all is good and I feel so much better, scar is barely even sore and I can move about like a normal person now! How are the other c-section ladies?!


----------



## trixie79

hi girls how are you all?? im ok, just exhausted...conor has started on enfamil AR today for silent reflux..........OMG he has the biggest set of lungs on him, he cries all the time and im finding things tough wit OH being away working. i hope things start to improve cause im going greyer by the day!!!


----------



## Coco14

Hi Trixie, sorry it's been tough. I hope it gets better now.

Things are good here. Besides me being on antibiotics for swollen lymph nodes :(


----------



## Claire1

:hugs: Trixie. Sorry your having a tough time.It must be so hard with him working away. My husband works nights so im dreading it when he goes back next week. I just find it hard to get anything done Darcey just wants to be held constantly. I do let her cry a little bit to see if she'll settle, but usually ends up getting so upset I feel really bad.
The night are still a struggle feeding every 2hrs, ive tried to up her intake but she always falls asleep on the bottle. Also getting her in the moses basket is a bit hit and miss as well.

Glad you're healing well coco, its nice to feel a bit normal again isnt it. Hope your not on the antibiotics too long.
Has the feeding improved?


----------



## Coco14

Claire1 said:


> :hugs: Trixie. Sorry your having a tough time.It must be so hard with him working away. My husband works nights so im dreading it when he goes back next week. I just find it hard to get anything done Darcey just wants to be held constantly. I do let her cry a little bit to see if she'll settle, but usually ends up getting so upset I feel really bad.
> The night are still a struggle feeding every 2hrs, ive tried to up her intake but she always falls asleep on the bottle. Also getting her in the moses basket is a bit hit and miss as well.
> 
> Glad you're healing well coco, its nice to feel a bit normal again isnt it. Hope your not on the antibiotics too long.
> Has the feeding improved?

I'm the same! Trying to sort myself out but she won't let me! Although if I put her on her front sometimes she'll let me leave her for a bit!
Same with nights too, I dread them! Every 2-3 hours and she falls asleep so won't take much then moans for more! Last night was prety bad, I ended up crying at every feed because she is hungry but won't latch on, it seems like she was in some kind of discomfort because she kept making straining sounds... besides that feeding was going well! x


----------



## Claire1

Aww Coco, Its hard going isnt it. At least we know we're not alone! Tonight when she wakes you can think to yourself that im probably up aswell along with many others! I keep telling myself this is the hardest stage and it will get easier. Thats not to say I dont dread the nights though!

Can I ask what time you put Indigo down at in the evening? I only ask because she seems to settle best after her midnight-ish feed but I try and get her down at nine-ish. But at her 4-5 oclock feed she is wide awake and wont go down at all and sleeps on me till her next feed. Im worried about getting into bad habbits, but im so exhausted I've lost the will at that time in the morning to keep putting her down time and time again. I was just wondering if you had something similar?

Darcey also kept making a straining cry as well, i'm breast and bottle feeding so my HV advised to try infacol which has helped a bit. Maybe look into that?? x


----------



## Coco14

Claire1 said:


> Can I ask what time you put Indigo down at in the evening? I only ask because she seems to settle best after her midnight-ish feed but I try and get her down at nine-ish. But at her 4-5 oclock feed she is wide awake and wont go down at all and sleeps on me till her next feed. Im worried about getting into bad habbits, but im so exhausted I've lost the will at that time in the morning to keep putting her down time and time again. I was just wondering if you had something similar?
> 
> Darcey also kept making a straining cry as well, i'm breast and bottle feeding so my HV advised to try infacol which has helped a bit. Maybe look into that?? x

Well we don't have a bed time! We usually go to bed after dinner, about 8/9ish and watch a film in bed. In the evenings Indigo is quite restless and feeds more often. As soon as she is asleep we put her in her basket. I'm usually up for an hour to an hour and half when she wakes for a feed. I'm the same -sometimes at her 6 oclock ish feed I will let her sleep on me! I'd say at this stage we are OK to get away with it!

I will look into infacol, thanks. x


----------



## trixie79

well girls, i give conor a bath at 7 and feed at 7.30 6 oz.....he doses after 3 oz and i change his nappy....i then get another 2 oz in 2 him...he wakes at 12.30 or 1.30 and then 5am then 7.30 ish....


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> well girls, i give conor a bath at 7 and feed at 7.30 6 oz.....he doses after 3 oz and i change his nappy....i then get another 2 oz in 2 him...he wakes at 12.30 or 1.30 and then 5am then 7.30 ish....

Did you start that routine quite early on? We had a really good night last night. Our first one yet! She went down at 10.30 slept till 3.30 and fed then down till 7.30, it was heaven!!! I hope it continues. We put her in her carry cot instead of the moses so she seemed to like it xx


----------



## trixie79

i started that abt 2 weeks ago and even through the bad days he has kind of stuck to that routine....if i put him down later he still wakes around 2....so i figure its better to put him down early. its good to have a bath associated with bed.....so i learnt!
he never liked the moses basket so we bought a small crib and he sleeps well in it.....i go down south tomorrow and im dreading a nite in the basket esp now i have a good routine going


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> i started that abt 2 weeks ago and even through the bad days he has kind of stuck to that routine....if i put him down later he still wakes around 2....so i figure its better to put him down early. its good to have a bath associated with bed.....so i learnt!
> he never liked the moses basket so we bought a small crib and he sleeps well in it.....i go down south tomorrow and im dreading a nite in the basket esp now i have a good routine going

It sounds like a good routine. Id like to get Darcey down earlier, but shes often wide awake in the evenings. 
Saying that, shes been awake alot today so hope she will sleep well again tonight. x


----------



## trixie79

well our trip down south was great, but he was held the whole time.....not so good now that we are home and he wants lifted al the time!

i put him in his cot last nite, just halved the size in cot by the bumper...use a hot water bottle to heat the mattress and put him down at 7.30....he slept till 1.30, took 3 oz and 5am he took 3 oz.....up again at 7.30 and he took 6 oz......now he is snoozing on my lap!


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> well our trip down south was great, but he was held the whole time.....not so good now that we are home and he wants lifted al the time!
> 
> i put him in his cot last nite, just halved the size in cot by the bumper...use a hot water bottle to heat the mattress and put him down at 7.30....he slept till 1.30, took 3 oz and 5am he took 3 oz.....up again at 7.30 and he took 6 oz......now he is snoozing on my lap!

Oh you're so lucky. I would love Darcey to have a routine like that. She had 3 really good nights then last night she was awake and feeding every 2 hrs again!! Could it be a growth spurt? Im going to up her milk today to 120ml and see if she goes longer and do a bath bottle bed routine. Do you bath Conner every day?


----------



## trixie79

every nite claire, we just let him bash abt! i put in the johnston bath and rub him with the cream after......he is just so unsettled during the day! i defo need help....he wont sit contented at all!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

well what a shit time i am having...

Chris and I split up and he wants Harvey to live with him and not me. For those of you who have January 2012 FB page will know what torment going through at the moment. It's so scary :( 3 weeks after giving birth this is the last thing i needed.


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> every nite claire, we just let him bash abt! i put in the johnston bath and rub him with the cream after......he is just so unsettled during the day! i defo need help....he wont sit contented at all!

Sorry to hear that he's not content. I think its just their age because they are still too small to do much and cant really touch, grab what they want. Darcey gets bored really easily when put down in her chair or under her mat. She loves cuddles. I find it easier to get and about and lots of fresh air.

We did the bath bottle bed routine and worked a treat so will def be doing that again!!


----------



## Claire1

xxsteffyxx said:


> well what a shit time i am having...
> 
> Chris and I split up and he wants Harvey to live with him and not me. For those of you who have January 2012 FB page will know what torment going through at the moment. It's so scary :( 3 weeks after giving birth this is the last thing i needed.

Sorry to hear that Steffy, you're right. Its not what you need. Big hugs lovely xx


----------



## trixie79

oh steffy im so sorry i hope things work out for you. how horrible at any time but 3 weeks after giving birth thats awful. keep strong xxx


----------



## trixie79

Claire1 said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> every nite claire, we just let him bash abt! i put in the johnston bath and rub him with the cream after......he is just so unsettled during the day! i defo need help....he wont sit contented at all!
> 
> Sorry to hear that he's not content. I think its just their age because they are still too small to do much and cant really touch, grab what they want. Darcey gets bored really easily when put down in her chair or under her mat. She loves cuddles. I find it easier to get and about and lots of fresh air.
> 
> We did the bath bottle bed routine and worked a treat so will def be doing that again!!Click to expand...

:happydance: so glad it worked for yo....did she sleep long???did you put her down at 7.30 as well?


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> every nite claire, we just let him bash abt! i put in the johnston bath and rub him with the cream after......he is just so unsettled during the day! i defo need help....he wont sit contented at all!
> 
> Sorry to hear that he's not content. I think its just their age because they are still too small to do much and cant really touch, grab what they want. Darcey gets bored really easily when put down in her chair or under her mat. She loves cuddles. I find it easier to get and about and lots of fresh air.
> 
> We did the bath bottle bed routine and worked a treat so will def be doing that again!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: so glad it worked for yo....did she sleep long???did you put her down at 7.30 as well?Click to expand...

Its great, shes doing really well. She doesn't seem to go down much before 10pm, so we will work on bringing that forward if I can. But for now shes feeding every 3-4 hours and settleing down after each feed apart from the 5-6 oclock feed, she is difficult to put down. Sometimes she will, sometimes she wont and ends up sleeping on me.
But Im definatly going to keep to it and try and bring her bath forward gradually...even to 9ish depending on her feed times.
So big thank you Trixie, I can finally sleep :)


----------



## trixie79

thats great news claire....

conor hasb slept all day, i hope he sleeps tonite!!!


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> thats great news claire....
> 
> conor hasb slept all day, i hope he sleeps tonite!!!

Was gonna ask, do you do conors last feed downstairs or in yours/his room? Also is he asleep when put him down for night? xx

p.s hope he sleeps for you


----------



## bellaxgee

Hi girls! Havent been on in forever!

Alexa was doing so well sleeping through the night then all of a sudden last week she switched it up. She had one bad day where she got overtired and was up for almost 10 hours. Now she fusses all night. Thank goodness she doesn't cry much.

Trixie, Alexa also has silent reflux. The Enfamil ar made her so constipated so we are giving her similac sensitive with some cereal mixed in. The doctor prescribed Zantac which I have to her for a few days but she hated it and it didn't seem to help.

Any ideas how to straighten out the whole day/night situation? Once she finally tires out, around 3am she will sleep a good 5-6hrs.


----------



## trixie79

hi bella, conor was finally diagnosed with reflux last nite, had to take him to hosp he was so bad......the tit of a doc on call asked me if i thought crying constituted an emergency !!! bloody plonker....eh i think so.....i think i was the emergency!!!

he has been put on ranitidine 10mg 3 times daily, and the enfamil and lactalose......please god let it work!

bella just stick to the routine of bath bottle bed at 7-8.30 and put her down in a dark room....we moved conor into his own room cause i think we wer disturbing him...we have a small house so he is in the next room. he sleeps his 5/6 hours straight from 8.30pm then every 2-3 hours after that. but it gives me a break in the evening so hopefully eventually he will sleep 8.30 till at least 6!

claire, conor is usually drunk from the bottle so that helps when putting him down...he drinks 6 oz. i take him downstairs...OH usually keeps him in his room (which has only been twice!) we put a chair in the room today so ill prob stay there and feed him and put him down.


----------



## Claire1

Hello ladies. How is everyone doing. Its been quiet on here, I guess we're all busy with our babies.
We're doing fine, Darcey is sleeping up to 5hrs sometimes now so thats lovely. But still struggle to get her down before 10pm. Ive noticed she takes a big feed before bed, anyones else do this???


----------



## Coco14

Hi Claire, lucky you!! Indi cluster feeds late evening eventually going down around midnight then sleeps for about 3 hours then goes 2 hours between feeds after that. She's been quite 'fussy' during the days barely allowing me to eat or go to the toilet! ...but today she has been really mellow :) I hope it doesn't mean she won't sleep so well tonight. xx


----------



## Claire1

Hello Ladies :) How is everyone? Looks like we've all been busy bees. 
We're all good this end. Darcey is feeding really well and sleeping a good 5hr stretch after her last feed at night. Shes really settled now and we have a bit of a routine now which helps both of us. She fusses alot less and is generally more content...I guess this will happen as they get older. She 7 weeks today.

How are your LOs with feeding, sleeping? Hope you're all enjoying every moment...dont they change and grown so quickly!


----------



## Coco14

Claire1 said:


> Hello Ladies :) How is everyone? Looks like we've all been busy bees.
> We're all good this end. Darcey is feeding really well and sleeping a good 5hr stretch after her last feed at night. Shes really settled now and we have a bit of a routine now which helps both of us. She fusses alot less and is generally more content...I guess this will happen as they get older. She 7 weeks today.
> 
> How are your LOs with feeding, sleeping? Hope you're all enjoying every moment...dont they change and grown so quickly!

Hi :) I'm glad you are doing well. We are good too! I love it! Indigo has been going down around 11/11.30 which is a marked improvement on 12/1am! Then I get 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 hours sleep then 1 to 2 hours after that. Feeding is great, couldn't be better, I love it :)
Watched a video of her on the day she was born last nigh, I don't even remember her being so small! She's such a chub, intrigued to find out her weight on Monday at our 8 week check.


----------



## bellaxgee

We are doing amazing and I am loving watching her change everyday. Alexa will be 3 months on Friday. She goes down between 11-12 and sleeps til about 6-7am. She then has a bottle and we lay in bed and talk and cuddle for a half hr (my fav time of day!) and then she goes back down for about 2 hrs. I'll either go back to sleep or get up and start my day.

She only cries when she's hungry and babbles and smiles all day long. I'm just waiting for her first real giggle!


----------



## Claire1

How lovely Bella, sounds like you have a happy little girl.
Glad things are going well coco :)
I think i jinxed what I said the other day, Darcey does have a stuffy nose but she seems to have gone backwards. Not sleeping very long and waking often for feeds. Any kind of routine I had going has gone out the window ha, im hoping its just because she is feeling a bit unwell and because this is the new routine!
I cant believe she'll be 8 weeks on friday...time has flown!


----------



## bellaxgee

I spoke too soon as well! Alexa has been stuffy since Sunday and has been super cranky...for her anyways. She's been teething and I can feel the bump on her gum...hoping it cuts through soon!


----------



## Claire1

bellaxgee said:


> I spoke too soon as well! Alexa has been stuffy since Sunday and has been super cranky...for her anyways. She's been teething and I can feel the bump on her gum...hoping it cuts through soon!

Oh no, maybe we should keep quiet when are babies are doing well. Hope she feels better soon x

Darcey was a bit better last night, but still not her usual self and feeding more often which is a killer, I got used to a good 5hr stretch after her last feed x


----------



## trixie79

bellaxgee said:


> We are doing amazing and I am loving watching her change everyday. Alexa will be 3 months on Friday. She goes down between 11-12 and sleeps til about 6-7am. She then has a bottle and we lay in bed and talk and cuddle for a half hr (my fav time of day!) and then she goes back down for about 2 hrs. I'll either go back to sleep or get up and start my day.
> 
> She only cries when she's hungry and babbles and smiles all day long. I'm just waiting for her first real giggle!

hi bella that sounds like bliss!!!! i swear that conor had a giggle when i was drying him the other night.....it obviously was a fluck but cant wait for the real thing.....his reflux still isnt sorted....he is now on losec 10mg and the enfamil AR .............for some reason he isnt taking his morning bottle....dont know why.??? maybe cause he takes 6 oz at 3am....maybe its a sign that he is ready to sleep through???


----------



## Mrs_X

sooo whose LO's are teething lol?


----------



## bellaxgee

:hi::hi::hi:

Teething here! Somedays are worse than others. Yesterday was filled with screaming :nope:


----------



## Claire1

I think mine could be starting early, shes nine weeks but has been really unsettled the last few days and chewing her fists more and playing with her ears...also a few runny nappies! 
She was 2 weeks late though, I dont know if that makes any difference?


----------



## bellaxgee

I know this is horrible to bring up, but is anyone so scared of SIDS?

I think it's because I read a post earlier about it, but now I am so fearful.


----------



## trixie79

teething here too!!! SIDS is scary but for some reason i havent been too worried abt conor???? he has been in his own room from 5 weeks and as long as i can here him on the monitor ive been ok...


----------



## bellaxgee

just thinking of you girls. how is everyone and their LO's doing?


----------



## Claire1

Hi Bellaxgee :)
We have all vanished! Too busy with our LO's. How are you and LO?

We are doing really well. Darcey is 17 weeks old and growing so fast! She nearly rolled over today! We are now giving her a tiny bit of baby rice most days and she loves it.
Shes such a little dear, but does have her moaning moments at least twice a day.

How is everyone else? Anyone started weaning properly? x


----------



## bellaxgee

alexa just turned 5 months last week and is amazing. rolling over, babbling mama and dada, STTN and eating 1 meal of veggies/fruit a day which she loves.

she is growing up too quickly! :(


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Harvey is nearly 20 weeks now, and is on two meals a day. Breakfast and Dinner... and massssssive! So lovely though xx


----------



## bellaxgee

hi dolls! haven't spoken in so long! hope everyone and their *not so little* lil ones are doing well :) 

Alexa just turned one and i'm having some major baby fever and want to start trying for a second.


----------



## Coco14

Hi Bella :) Indigo will be 1 in 2 weeks. I want another but haven't got af back yet, down to 1 BF a day now and will probably stop altogether in the next couple of weeks. x


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls its so lovely to hear from you.....conor is one now and is doing well....

NTNP at the min.....we shall see! not sure my home could withstand another toddler!!!!


----------



## bellaxgee

i am dying to be pregnant again but we can't do it financially. Alexa is in daycare now and we definitely can't afford to put 2 in daycare. sucks that money has to be the reason for not trying.

So what are everyone's LOs up to?

Alexa is still not walking even though she can! she just doesn't want to!

trixie - i love the names you picked for your girls :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## trixie79

Ta bella, we had to come up with them really quickly at the time, but they definitely suited their own names!! 

Conor can walk really well now, although he insists on taking us walkies all the time!!! He can say dada mama baba and gives off in his own language shaking his fist!!! So cute! He lives books more than his toys and will even turn the book the right way up if it's upside down! Very weird! He also points to animals that he knows and constantly looks for birdies!!! 

Otherwise he is reaching most of his milestones and is 12 kg and 82 cm... Tall boy!!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Thought I would unearth an old thread and see what comes out of it...


----------

